# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  A recurring DC in my dreams which doesn't behave like any other DC's

## Hyu

I've noticed this quite some time ago, but I'm unsure what to do.
Often in my lucid dreams I keep meeting the same DC, I'll just refer to her as "she" or "her".
For some reason she doesn't follow the same "rules" or act the same way any other DC's do, and having completely re-read my dream journal, this has become even more obvious.

- Every dream I meet her in, she has a different appearance. I still know it's her though, I can clearly feel her aura, which is exactly the same every time.
Her aura is also much stronger then the aura of any other DC.
If you're wondering what I mean by aura, it's a very strong feeling of presence, like a 6th sense.
- I only meet her in lucids. Only once have I met her before I became lucid, but in that dream she actually made me become lucid by projecting her thoughts onto me, providing me with the knowledge that I am indeed dreaming.
- She's "perfect". It's not like she really stands out, or is insanely attractive, but upon close investigation, she is simply put perfect in every way. Not only is she very beautiful, but she also understands me in a way noone else does, we think alike.
- She's never with me at the start of a dream. She's always introduced to me in some way.
- She usually helps me complete some kind of task, go to another place, or she points something out that is really worth seeing or investigating.
- She does not obey my thoughts. I have no power over her. (I usually have an easy time manipulating DC's)

And here comes what I find most interesting:
- She is aware of my thoughts. I do not say "she can read them" because it really is more like awareness. Whenever I feel like doing something, or really have any feeling at all, she is perfectly aware of it. She always shows this to me in some way, but she never says that she does.
For example if I look a her while we're going somewhere, and think that she is really beautiful, she usually grabs my hand or puts her arm around me and smiles.
Even though she does this, she always remains "in character".
- Whenever I'm with her, I'm in an unconditional state of happiness. This is hard to explain, I feel in perfect harmony with my life and my surroundings, I have no worries at all.
- In every dream she's in, she causes something very special to happen, which turns the dream into a fantastic experience. Usually she does this by taking me to fantastic places.
- For some reason I feel no urge at all to talk to her about it (at least not in the dream, I immediately regret not doing anything after waking up)

And this is what happened 2 days ago:
I was having a wild, approaching a seemingly very interesting building. I was drawn to it by a higher force and didn't know why at first, but I didn't feel like resisting either.
Once I got closer I could clearly feel her aura, and knew why I was drawn to the place.
Later in the dream we were sitting on a couch together, watching TV.
This dream was different then all the others, she wasn't actively interfering with the dream.
She was waiting for me to do something, I could clearly feel it. I was aware of that thought of her, just like she is always aware of mine.
Then, for the first time since I've met her, I did something.

I told her: "You are a figment of my imagination, a random projection of my subconscious."
Whenever I tell a DC "you aren't real" they are removed from existence, this was a much more powerful way of saying the same thing.
Now you may be wondering why I would do such a thing, because this doesn't exactly seem polite.
It wasn't impolite though. She is aware of my thoughts, she knows why I said it, and that I didn't mean it in a bad way, she knew I was testing her existence, and I could clearly feel that she was glad that I finally said something.

She replied: "No, I'm not." and kept staring straight into my eyes.
No DC has ever managed to do such a thing, not only has she refused to be unsummoned, but she openly disagreed with me on a higher level.
While she said "No", she projected her thoughts onto me, I was fully aware that she not only disagreed with me, she knew she wasn't a DC, she had her own free will.

I wasn't sure what to do next, I kept feeling her thoughts, she wanted me to do something.
Finally, I thought "prove it." but in a nice way. I didn't doubt her, I just wanted some help believing.

That was exactly what she was waiting for, she smiled and opened her eyes more widely.

BAM!
I was back in bed, fully awake, not tired at all. I could still feel the residue of her aura on my body.
I have never awakened from a dream like that. Especially lucids always tend to just fade away, and with non lucids, I often just don't remember how they ended.
But never in my life have I been shocked awake from a dream like that (it was not a bad feeling at all, quite the contrary actually)



Now, I'm not really sure what exactly I'm asking.
I felt like sharing this, and I'm hoping to hear some of your thoughts on this.
Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?
I have no idea what to do the next time I meet her, but I can't wait to do so.


Edit: Oh... wow, sorry about the wall of text, I didn't realize I typed this much.
I hope this doesn't destroy the motivation to read this.

----------


## Loaf

> I hope this doesn't destroy the motivation to read this.



... well, frankly...

----------


## CyperAleksi

Well, I have heard of people meeting DCs that differ greatly from the others in power/intelligence, so I would guess that:

The girl is your Dream Guide (seems to understand the dream stuff pretty well, but then again, I am not sure if DGs really exist). As for how she was able to not get "un-summoned", I would guess that you were expecting her not to.
*Because the truth is, nothing/nobody is more powerful than you are in the dreams. You are the god. You can do anything.*

* My take on the lucid dreaming, anyway. Then again I haven't got a "real" lucid yet.  ::?: 
Anyway, sounds like a pretty cool DC. I wish to get something similar when I get into the whole thing.

----------


## Hyu

> ... well, frankly...



Yeah, I knew this was going to happen once I saw the wall of text, my bad.





> Well, I have heard of people meeting DCs that differ greatly from the others in power/intelligence, so I would guess that:
> 
> The girl is your Dream Guide (seems to understand the dream stuff pretty well, but then again, I am not sure if DGs really exist). As for how she was able to not get "un-summoned", I would guess that you were expecting her not to.
> *Because the truth is, nothing/nobody is more powerful than you are in the dreams. You are the god. You can do anything.*
> 
> * My take on the lucid dreaming, anyway. Then again I haven't got a "real" lucid yet. 
> Anyway, sounds like a pretty cool DC. I wish to get something similar when I get into the whole thing.



I have read the term "Dream Guide" many times on these forums, but I've never bothered to check what exactly it means.
Going by the wiki, it's just "A dream character who helps you and knows more about your dream than the average dream character".
Well, that certainly fits, though that description fits a wide variety of things.

And it's certainly true that I wasn't fully expecting her to be "un-summoned", still it didn't really feel like a failure on my part.
Then again, dreams are quite tricky, maybe I just met her in a dream once and I'm expecting to see her over and over again.
I'll just go with the "special DC" though, because it's more fun that way, and that's what dreams are about right?

Is the concept of a Dream Guide more closely explained somewhere?
I find the idea quite interesting, especially because the wiki entry fits so well.

Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## CyperAleksi

> I have read the term "Dream Guide" many times on these forums, but I've never bothered to check what exactly it means.
> Going by the wiki, it's just "A dream character who helps you and knows more about your dream than the average dream character".
> Well, that certainly fits, though that description fits a wide variety of things.
> 
> And it's certainly true that I wasn't fully expecting her to be "un-summoned", still it didn't really feel like a failure on my part.
> Then again, dreams are quite tricky, maybe I just met her in a dream once and I'm expecting to see her over and over again.
> *I'll just go with the "special DC" though, because it's more fun that way, and that's what dreams are about right?*
> 
> Is the concept of a Dream Guide more closely explained somewhere?
> ...



Agreed.  ::D: 
I haven't really found much information about dream guides myself, so I'm afraid I can't tell any more
And yeah, maybe you do unconsciously expect her to be there.

----------


## Emecom

About a year ago I was looking into dream guides quite a bit because I thought they were pretty interesting. While doing this I found a comment on a thread that was talking about special dream characters that are basically the other half of you, so when you meet them you feel completely happy and fulfilled. They also happen to be of the other sex and attractive to you. So to me it sounds like you've met your other half, so to speak.
I wish I could tell you more about it or at least tell you what thread it was on but it was quite a while ago sorry.

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

It definitely sounds like you have encountered your dream guide.

----------


## Foul

> About a year ago I was looking into dream guides quite a bit because I thought they were pretty interesting. While doing this I found a comment on a thread that was talking about special dream characters that are basically the other half of you, so when you meet them you feel completely happy and fulfilled. They also happen to be of the other sex and attractive to you. So to me it sounds like you've met your other half, so to speak.
> I wish I could tell you more about it or at least tell you what thread it was on but it was quite a while ago sorry.



Jungian theory.  :smiley: 

That's the animus for male and anima for female (I think I'm getting the genders right). They're your male or female side of yourself. Jung proposed that they were a reminder to accept those different sides of yourself — much like how he proposed the shadow is a way for you to rationalise, with yourself, the dark side of yourself that you don't want anyone to see.

I wouldn't say this is just an animus or anima. She seems to play too much of an important role to merely be the female side of yourself. Here's a brief summary of some persona types, as proposed by Carl Jung, that might be of interest.




> *3.* The Anima / Animus is the female and male aspects of yourself. Everyone possess both feminine and masculine qualities. In dreams, the anima appears as a highly feminized figure, while the animus appears as a hyper masculine form. Or you may dream that you are dressed in women's clothing, if you are male or that you grow a beard, if you are female. These dream imageries appear depending on how well you are able to integrate the feminine and masculine qualities within yourself. They serve as a reminder that you must learn to acknowledge or express your masculine (be more assertive) or feminine side (be more emotional). 
> *5.* The Wise Old Man /Woman is the helper in your dreams. Represented by a teacher, father, doctor, priest or some other unknown authority figure, they serve to offer guidance and words of wisdom. They appear in your dream to steer and guide you into the right direction.
> *6.* The Great Mother is the nurturer. The Great Mother appears in your dreams as your own mother, grandmother, or other nurturing figure. She provides you with positive reassurance. Negatively, they may be depicted as a witch or old bag lady in which case they can be associated with seduction, dominance and death. This juxtaposition is rooted in the belief by some experts that the real mother who is the giver of life is also at the same time jealous of our growth away from her.



Of course some people think Carl Jung was an idiot, and I believe I read somewhere that he didn't even believe in lucid dreaming. Either way, some of the stuff I've read on him has helped me to tackle one particularly bullying DC that wouldn't leave me alone.

PS
Reading the part about her forcing you to wake up gave me chills.

----------


## Hyu

Thanks for posting this Foul, it's quite an interesting read.





> Reading the part about her forcing you to wake up gave me chills.



Imagine trying to rationalize what just happened whilst still in this state where you're not thinking clearly yet.  :smiley: 
It was quite the experience, I can still remember exactly what it felt like.

I have such an urge to meet her again. I have a million questions I want to ask her.
Unfortunately, I'll be really busy the next few days which usually completely kills my dream recall.  :Sad:

----------


## Brunor2

I belive it could be another person (as a Shared dream at some point) or dream guide. Though I would place my bet in the first option.

----------


## Hyu

I'm not really sure what I should think of shared dreaming.
I'm rather open minded, so I do consider that it's possible, and I've read a few rather convincing arguments on these forums in favor of shared dreaming.
It remains one of these things noone can prove nor disprove.

Regardless of what I think of shared dreaming though, I dislike the idea that another person could enter my dreams, and have the power to shock me awake in the way I experienced.
If two people actively try to experience a shared dream together, it's a different story.

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

Who says they are _your_ dreams to begin with?

----------


## jshumck

Very interesting post I think. I have never had an experience like this before but the way you put it makes it sound really cool. I should put on my goals list to find my dream guide, as I think it would be a great thing to have a companion throughout all of my dreams.

To help answer your question, I think that "girl" might be the other side of yourself. Since she cannot be unsummoned, it must be another part of your mind that is stronger than your conscious will power. That is the only logical explanation I can come up with...  :tongue2:

----------


## Foul

If it were a shared dream then they'd be as confused as you are.
The idea that someone has jacked into your dreams only when you're lucid and knows a whole lote more than you and is using these dreams to screw with your head is utterly ridiculous.

PS
I'd like to clarify that I don't believe in shared dreams.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Another possibility, other than the dream guide thing is that your mind made her up to get you out of the lucid, since (at least what I have heard) subconscious doesn't "like" lucid dreaming state. :S

----------


## COLnop

> Jungian theory. 
> 
> That's the animus for male and anima for female (I think I'm getting the genders right). They're your male or female side of yourself. Jung proposed that they were a reminder to accept those different sides of yourself  much like how he proposed the shadow is a way for you to rationalise, with yourself, the dark side of yourself that you don't want anyone to see.
> .



^This

It being your anima makes a lot more sense than it being a shared dream.

----------


## Brunor2

> I'm not really sure what I should think of shared dreaming.
> I'm rather open minded, so I do consider that it's possible, and I've read a few rather convincing arguments on these forums in favor of shared dreaming.
> It remains one of these things noone can prove nor disprove.
> 
> Regardless of what I think of shared dreaming though, I dislike the idea that another person could enter my dreams, and have the power to shock me awake in the way I experienced.
> If two people actively try to experience a shared dream together, it's a different story.



Shared dream can occur even without the person knowing it. It could have happened to you.

I'd rather don't discuss it here, you can check beyon dreaming and ask it there.

What makes sense or what does not make sense is relative. You can not prove either, so they have the same probabilities, I belive that only the OP can say what he belive that happened.

----------


## ekspresis

sounds awesome. now i wanna know what happens next  ::D: ... please keep posting.

----------


## Snowboy

I suspect this to be something called a *spirit guide*. It's a little-known term on DV and around the web, but it is basically a higher form of a DG, although it is considered a separate entity. They can help you in your dreams just like a DG, but they can also help you with physical-plane problems that you may be having. The SG can also help you start shared dreaming, as they can be considered people of the dream plane. Since they can do all of this, I suspect they also have the ability to wake you up like she did. I would be surprised if this usually isn't the case. As a person of the dream plane, she can also teach you about it, which can lead into a bunch of stuff I'm still figuring out myself.

DG doesn't seem to fit the description, as she has free-will, while a DG doesn't. They can also be un-summoned I believe. A shared dreamer would make no sense, as they shouldn't have power over you like that in a dream. They would also appear in non-lucids if it was. An anima... that makes no sense, as they wouldn't have power over you, never mind free-will. They would also represent you in some way, but, in the way you say it, it doesn't seem to be that way. SG sounds much better, as it accounts for the power she has over you and her apparent knowledge of the dream plane.

I would suggest asking her about the dream plane and your dreams, maybe even about some personal problems. Now, I'm not saying you should use her as a Q&A service, as she could be a separate entity. Even if you don't follow that, she probably won't answer if it gets annoying. I say you try to use this as an opportunity to learn and experience. Most people don't have the opportunity laid out in front of them like this.

Good luck, and I hope I helped!  :smiley: 

EDIT: Also, this idea is very controversial on DV. I just want you to know that, but I still believe it matches best.

----------


## cedward1

> I wasn't sure what to do next, I kept feeling her thoughts, she wanted me to do something.
> Finally, I thought "prove it." but in a nice way. I didn't doubt her, I just wanted some help believing.
> 
> That was exactly what she was waiting for, she smiled and opened her eyes more widely.
> 
> BAM!
> I was back in bed, fully awake, not tired at all. I could still feel the residue of her aura on my body.
> I have never awakened from a dream like that. Especially lucids always tend to just fade away, and with non lucids, I often just don't remember how they ended.
> But never in my life have I been shocked awake from a dream like that (it was not a bad feeling at all, quite the contrary actually)



 So instead of you unsummoning her, she unsummoned you! Funny how you can't control her in your dreams, but she can control your dreams. 

 It could be a dream guide. Or it could be something else. What exactly I have no idea. Maybe a shared dream or a spirit  guide. I can't pretend to be and expert on these things. 

 It would be more fun if it were a spirit guide or a shared dream.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Truth to be told, I still think that she didn't get un-summoned because you expected her not to. Or, took it as a great/fair possibility that she might not.
Like, according to what I have heard (and read), if you for example think "I am probably going to wake up soon" you probably do. It's the expectations and all. Or then you didn't want her to get un-summoned maybe?

But hey, I haven't even had a lucid yet. So yeah. :/
I would be interested to hear about more encounters of this DC later on, if you happen to see her again.

----------


## QuietWhun

After reading your post, I have to say I have come across a similar DC. However I've only been around her twice. The first two times was when I had trouble remaining in a LD for long durations, felt like she guided me. She was always at the other end of my dream, and me wanting to get to her kept me lucid longer. The last time I encountered her I got a similar feeling as you describe. Here is short entry of my DJ;

-I walked into this room, and there was a DC female long black silky hair, looked like a DC from a couple dreams in the past. She was beautiful, so I asked her where am I, she said where I needed to be.  I asked Why? She passionately grabbed my hand, and her fingers intertwined with mine. She told me not here, so I said wait, but why not, she tells we shouldn't be here. So I told her fine I will leave you alone. The feeling I had around her was very nice, very happy, and I started to come out of the LD from the excitement I'm guessing. As I felt like I was waking I remained in the same position and focused on her image, I ended up in an auditorium and she was there teaching a lecture, so I walked up to the stage and she smiles as I got closer to her, I asked her, what is this green water everywhere, she said it should be there, its always there., and she knelt down and said, not here and smiled, I told her ok, and got closer to her, she looked me in the eyes and smiled brightly, It felt so nice and warming. I then woke up.-

I have been trying to come across her again. No luck. Maybe I'm trying too hard, opposed to not looking in the past. Any ideas?

----------


## Snowboy

> Any ideas?



Try asking around if you are trying to find her. If you are wondering what she _might_ be in your case, look at my previous post. With your case, I'm not so sure, but with Hyu's, I'm pretty confident it is correct.

----------


## Hyu

Thank you all for your replies!
Sorry for replying so late, I've been quite busy the past few days (exams).
I don't really feel like I have a full understanding of the situation yet, but thanks to these posts and another encounter with "her", I feel like I have a better understanding of it now.

I've had bad dream recall for the past few days (most likely due to the exams), but as I already said, I encountered her once more, which differs quite a bit from the other encounters I've had with her before.

She was there right after I became lucid, and she wasn't introduced to me like she usually is, she was basically right next to me and said "hi", and I immediately recognized her.She didn't play the role of another character like she always did, she was just "herself"I'm pretty sure we were on another planet. We were walking on water (she showed me how to)I asked her if she was a/my dream guide. She pondered for a bit and replied (I don't remember her exact words) that it's complicated, and thus hard to explain (I felt she knew I had bad dream recall, and this was a bad time to try to explain it.)She referred to the dream world as "her world" (In the sense of this is where she lives)The dream was very short unfortunately. While walking on the water she said she was sorry, but I would have to leave very soon. I asked why and she said "Your alarm clock is ringing."
This made me sad, because I still had many questions for her. With a nice smile she jokingly said: "Don't worry, I won't run away." (She will always be in the dream world). This made me laugh and I woke up to my alarm clock, which had been ringing for over half a minute.

I was very happy to meet her again. Due to the bad dream recall I was afraid I wouldn't.
I also made a sketch of her after waking up, in the hopes of being able to remember her more clearly.
I plan on turning it into a painting once I'm done with my exams.






> I suspect this to be something called a *spirit guide*.



Unfortunately I read your post only after meeting her again, I think my questions would have been more precise, had I read it sooner.
Your description of a SG does fit remarkably well.
As mentioned earlier, she did say that she was an inhabitant of the dream world, and she is very knowledgeable about it.
She also has full access to all my memories, including all my thoughts and emotions.

Do you know where I can find more information about Spirit Guides?
I don't mind that the idea is a bit controversial.
I'm very open minded, and what you said is pretty much spot on, so I see no reason not to try to get my hands on more information, I really want to learn more on the subject.







> Any ideas?



I see many similarities to my experiences.
Giving answers like "where you're supposed to be" is something she's done quite a few times, or telling me that things I find weird are perfectly normal "they're supposed to be there".
I also have the feeling that we cannot talk about her until she brings me to another place with no other DC's. Her telling you "not here" reminded me of that.


As for finding her... I don't know... She always seems to find me.
I never tried to actively search for her, except for my last dream, where she was already waiting for me.
If I'd try to search for her though, I would try to find her aura. It's very strong, so I can sense it from very far away.
I'm not sure if you've experienced this though, and to be honest, I don't really know how to explain it. As I said in my first post, it's like a 6th sense, you can feel the presence of other people and animals.

Asking around like Snowboy suggested sounds like a good idea as well.


Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## Snowboy

> Do you know where I can find more information about Spirit Guides?



What I posted is what I know. I don't know how I can elaborate much farther, as that was just what I have read before. I haven't had any firsthand experience with stuff like this. I personally doubt you will find much information on DV about SG, so I would just go around Google and see what you find. You can also consult a shared dreamer that knows more stuff about this than I do, such as WakingNomad, Raven Knight, &c, &c, &c. WakingNomad has a SG named Zaphor, I'm pretty sure you can find some stuff out about SG by reading some of the tales of Zaphor.

Also, I want to tell you one more thing. She may know a lot more about your life than you may think. There is something called the Akashic Records which is basically a compilation of all of past and future history, if that makes sense of you. It is mainly referred to as something that has your whole life story, even that parts that you haven't yet experienced, including past lives. Some psychics try to access this through a specific form of meditation. If they can access it, then SG and other dream plane entities can access it easily.

Well, I wish you best in your learning!  :smiley:

----------


## Hyu

Wow, this sounds really interesting.
There's so many things related to lucid dreaming I don't know about yet.
I'm looking forward to become better / more experienced at it, and learn about all these wonderful things.
I can't wait for my exams to finish so I'll have time to focus on it.

Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## Foul

> Unfortunately I read your post only after meeting her again, I think my questions would have been more precise, had I read it sooner.
> Your description of a SG does fit remarkably well.
> As mentioned earlier, she did say that she was an inhabitant of the dream world, and she is very knowledgeable about it.
> She also has full access to all my memories, including all my thoughts and emotions.



Mate, every dream character you create is an inhabitant of the dream world and would be knowledgeable (if you assigned that attribute to them) about that dream world because you created it and the the rules within it. Furthermore, every dream character you create has access to all your thoughts and feelings. They are, for goodness sake, parts of you! They're all a reflection of yourself no matter how fragmented and slight each of them may be in their representation of your greater personality.

It worries me when people are so quick to equate stuff like this to some crazy, mystical, supernatural, apparition.

----------


## CyperAleksi

> Mate, every dream character you create is an inhabitant of the dream world and would be knowledgeable (if you assigned that attribute to them) about that dream world because you created it and the the rules within it. Furthermore, every dream character you create has access to all your thoughts and feelings. They are, for goodness sake, parts of you! They're all a reflection of yourself no matter how fragmented and slight each of them may be in their representation of your greater personality.
> 
> It worries me when people are so quick to equate stuff like this to some crazy, mystical, supernatural, apparition.



I couldn't say that better.  :smiley:

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm To me it sounds like it is you. The you in a dream may not really be you. The real you might be a dream character you meet. She sounds like she must be you and yes she belongs in the dreamworld because you are here in the real world. She is able to wake you up and hear your alarm because her senses are tied to your body. And you can feel eachothers thoughts without truly knowing exactly what it is. Have you ever just felt sad or felt happy and had no idea why? I believe that would be kinda like meeting her in your waking life. 

Try putting your consciuosness into her. try merging with her. You have all the knowledge that she has already but you have projected it into her. take it back but not forcefully you dont want to end up in a war with yourself.

----------


## matemlak

I personally feel that since she's been in your dreams enough times, you already expect her to revisit you, and that's why she keeps reappearing.. It's pretty much a habit..

Hmm, this is definitely interesting though...   
Maybe get to know her a bit.. Aside from the obvious, you know?
Ask her some specific questions... And see what she says..

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

> Mate, every dream character you create is an inhabitant of the dream world and would be knowledgeable (if you assigned that attribute to them) about that dream world because you created it and the the rules within it. Furthermore, every dream character you create has access to all your thoughts and feelings. They are, for goodness sake, parts of you! They're all a reflection of yourself no matter how fragmented and slight each of them may be in their representation of your greater personality.
> 
> *It worries me when people are so quick to equate stuff like this to some crazy, mystical, supernatural, apparition.*



It worries me when people are so closed minded. Nobody can really say with any certainty what anything from a dream means or is. I'm not saying my belief lies one way or another, but I'm certainly open to the possibility. Closing off a more spiritual hypothesis seems silly to me when you don't _actually know_ any better than the guy looking for an explanation.

----------


## Foul

I'm not closed minded. I'm being rational.

----------


## Hyu

> Mate, every dream character you create is an inhabitant of the dream world and would be knowledgeable (if you assigned that attribute to them) about that dream world because you created it and the the rules within it. Furthermore, every dream character you create has access to all your thoughts and feelings. They are, for goodness sake, parts of you! They're all a reflection of yourself no matter how fragmented and slight each of them may be in their representation of your greater personality.
> 
> It worries me when people are so quick to equate stuff like this to some crazy, mystical, supernatural, apparition.



Sure, this is a very reasonable explanation for the events that have occurred, I fully agree with that.
However, I've been having lucid dreams all my life, hundreds if not thousands, and I have never experienced anything even remotely close.
Does that mean I should immediately conclude that I experienced something "spiritual"?
Of course not, and I don't.

However, I do consider both possibilities.
This is why I'm trying to do some research on the subject, and why I created this thread on the forum.
I'll admit though, I'm really starting to believe that she may be a spirit guide (or something alike).






> I'm not closed minded. I'm being rational.



In my humble opinion, it is impossible to draw a rational conclusion on the subject.
There are no scientific facts to rely on, so I can only draw conclusions from my own experiences, and they tell me she's different and she's something special.

You have decided what you believe, I on the other hand am not really sure yet.
I don't think this makes you close minded or anything, but it doesn't make my approach unreasonable either.

Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## Snowboy

> Mate, every dream character you create is an inhabitant of the dream world and would be knowledgeable (if you assigned that attribute to them) about that dream world because you created it and the the rules within it. Furthermore, every dream character you create has access to all your thoughts and feelings. They are, for goodness sake, parts of you! They're all a reflection of yourself no matter how fragmented and slight each of them may be in their representation of your greater personality.
> 
> It worries me when people are so quick to equate stuff like this to some crazy, mystical, supernatural, apparition.



You apparently do not understand the difference between DCs, a SG, your Inner World, and the Dream Plane. I will explain it.

A DC is something created by your subconscious, or if, you're lucid, your conscious. A SG is not something created by you, but rather an actual entity that resides on the dream plane. Now, your Inner World is basically your own dream bubble, sorta like your house. Now, the Dream Plane is something you can access when you leave your "house", which the SG can access anytime she wants (either the "house" or dream plane). So, really, a SG is in a way a part of you, but not in a way that DCs are. Similar to a relationship between a mentor and a student, which can be strong at most times. DCs are your own creation, SGs aren't.

Do your research before coming to conclusions so quickly. Also, you can't be rational with this subject because it is in a dream setting, and dreams are in no way rational. You should be able to say that yourself, as you should have some form of dream recall at this point.

Also, I'm not equating it to be something supernatural, I simply narrowed down the possibilities until I got to something supernatural. Neither a DG nor a DC adds up to what he described, so I firmly believe it is a SG.

----------


## Foul

> You apparently do not understand the difference between DCs, a SG, your Inner World, and the Dream Plane. I will explain it.
> 
> A DC is something created by your subconscious, or if, you're lucid, your conscious. A SG is not something created by you, but rather an actual entity that resides on the dream plane. Now, your Inner World is basically your own dream bubble, sorta like your house. Now, the Dream Plane is something you can access when you leave your "house", which the SG can access anytime she wants (either the "house" or dream plane). So, really, a SG is in a way a part of you, but not in a way that DCs are. Similar to a relationship between a mentor and a student, which can be strong at most times. DCs are your own creation, SGs aren't.
> 
> Do your research before coming to conclusions so quickly. Also, you can't be rational with this subject because it is in a dream setting, and dreams are in no way rational. You should be able to say that yourself, as you should have some form of dream recall at this point.
> 
> Also, I'm not equating it to be something supernatural, I simply narrowed down the possibilities until I got to something supernatural. Neither a DG nor a DC adds up to what he described, so I firmly believe it is a SG.



Oh I get it. And In my opinion it's nonsense.
And as for telling me to do my research; I refuse to read books written by hippies who can't accept exactly how bland they, in fact, are. 
Furthermore, I suggest you check out some Jungian theory before you try to throw your weight around as the character he's describing comes close to fitting the persona's proposed therein. Carl Jung is thought to be one of the most well known pioneers in the field of dream analysis, the fact that a large majority of people on this website overlook his work is amazing.

Hyu, sweet dreams. I hope you draw a conclusion from your dreams that you can accept and work with.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> I suggest you check out some Jungian theory



How does that fit in with what he described?! I don't see very much connection whatsoever! I feel that a DG explanation would make more sense than that!

First off, this isn't dream analysis. We are just trying to find an explanation for what she is. Second, I would like to know how he would feel very happy around a different part of himself. If it was his female persona then he would feel equal with her! Obviously he doesn't feel equal with her, so you can't really say that it is a female persona of him. You can't feel inequality with yourself, as it just doesn't make sense! If you actually read through my explanation of a SG and assume it isn't part of some dream plane theory and whatnot you might actually find that it fits his description of the character really well! And just how hard would it be to explain a female persona? In his most recent dream post he said that she said that it was too complicated for her to explain to him what she was. Like I said before, how is a female persona complicated? And how would they know more about the dream world as you? They're a part of you, they share the same memory and skills, so why should she be superior to him?

Have fun trying to answer all of those questions.

----------


## Foul

More nonsense.

You're assuming that one would not feel happy about having met or accepted or found a certain aspect of themself. You can't make that assumption.

You can't feel "inequal" with a certain aspect of yourself? Well tell that to all the anorexics out there. Tell that to the people with Dissociative Identity Disorder.

Yes she said it was complicated. But that can be explained by a thousand and one things, the first of which that springs to mind is that he's not accepting that certain side of himself and as such his dreams reflect a character, that represents that side of himself, that refuses to explain what and who she is and makes him figure it out as a way of forcing him to accept that side of himself.

Who says she actually _does_ know more about "the dream world" than he? However, lets not forget for one moment that this dream world is inside his head and that I'm claiming I believe she's a part of his brain or personality, she's bound to know a thing or two. 

Again, who says she's superior? And if she is, then he's making her superior. 

Answered. I had fun.

----------


## Snowboy

> More nonsense.
> 
> You're assuming that one would not feel happy about having met or accepted or found a certain aspect of themself. You can't make that assumption.
> 
> You can't feel "inequal" with a certain aspect of yourself? Well tell that to all the anorexics out there. Tell that to the people with Dissociative Identity Disorder.
> 
> Yes she said it was complicated. But that can be explained by a thousand and one things, the first of which that springs to mind is that he's not accepting that certain side of himself and as such his dreams reflect a character, that represents that side of himself, that refuses to explain what and who she is and makes him figure it out as a way of forcing him to accept that side of himself.
> 
> Who says she actually _does_ know more about "the dream world" than he? However, lets not forget for one moment that this dream world is inside his head and that I'm claiming I believe she's a part of his brain or personality, she's bound to know a thing or two. 
> ...



Damn.  ::|: 

Oh well. I guess we're not going to get anywhere with this. Only he can truly figure out what she is because it is his dream. Let's just see what Hyu's opinion is on this matter.

----------


## Foul

Well I already wished him well.




> Hyu, sweet dreams. I hope you draw a conclusion from your dreams that you can accept and work with.



I was going to leave it there until you jumped me. This is my last post in here. Again, good luck, Hyu.

----------


## Hyu

I'm thankful for all the responses.
I think it is actually quite a good thing that both points of view have been illustrated in such detail in this thread.
Whomever asking himself a similar question will probably find it, and be presented with both ideas.
This way he or she will be forced to consider both possibilities, and not jump to the first conclusion he or she reads.

Both your ideas fit my experience.
Since both ideas make perfect sense, I can only rely on the thoughts and feelings I had during my last encounter with her,
and I not feel like this is enough for me to draw a final conclusion.
I stated before that "I'm really starting to believe that she may be a spirit guide (or something alike)",
however I cannot really rationalize this right now, it's just a feeling, I cannot explain why I have it.
I am looking forward to meeting her again, and hope that I will gain a better understanding by doing so.

Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## Waterknight

the inequality with self that you are worried about Snowboy is very possible. I have been walking around at complete war within me. different aspects of my personality keep trying to push through and become dominant. I would love to meet myself in a dream maybe then i could sit down and talk out my problems.

----------


## onyxfyre

WOW! im very interested in this story. Heres a list of things you need to ask her:
1:what is your name?
2: are you related to me?
3: are you my spirit guide?
4: (if not) can you please explain who you are?
5: do you exist out of the dream world?
6(for proof of existence) what is your phone number?

i highly reccomend you ask those questions. add me as a contact, I really want to see how this goes!

----------


## Snowboy

> WOW! im very interested in this story. Heres a list of things you need to ask her:
> 1:what is your name?
> 2: are you related to me?
> 3: are you my spirit guide?
> 4: (if not) can you please explain who you are?
> 5: do you exist out of the dream world?
> 6(for proof of existence) what is your phone number?
> 
> i highly reccomend you ask those questions. add me as a contact, I really want to see how this goes!



That is a nice set of questions! The only one I think wouldn't work would be #6. It is very hard to remember exact numbers and text.

----------


## Hyu

Yeah, I'm definitely going to ask her most of these questions.
Not so sure about the phone number though, if she really says that she's a spirit I doubt she's going to have one.  :tongue2: 
I have to get up early the next 2 days, so I won't be able to wbtb, so I highly doubt I'll meet her again before the weekend.
Arg, I can't wait...

----------


## Snowboy

> Not so sure about the phone number though, if she really says that she's a spirit I doubt she's going to have one.



Well, now, sure there is! Just dial DRM-983-1265 to get hold of the dream world operator then ask for your spirit guide's phone number!  :Cheeky:

----------


## onyxfyre

haha, im going to call that number right now!
jk, anyway yes I do agree with you on the phone number thing....you never know though, could be a shared dream (which im confused about because they dont sound real but I heard people say things about them). Well I cant think of anything, except where she lives, but that would be difficult to remember too. Other then that, I highly reccomend those questions!

----------


## Ancient

A spirit guide makes sense to me as well.  If you're looking for more information on what they are, many new age spirituality sites or books have information on them.  I'd be very interested to find out how any more meetings with her go, so make sure to keep us posted.   :smiley: 
Good luck with finding things out.

----------


## PXUmais

Very Interesting story. (BTW, the wall of text was what motivated me to read it).. I loved the obscurity and the fact that it was open to interpretation. 

I hate it when people declare that rationality is the absolute and "correct" way of thinking. In a way, perception is fundamental.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Woah that sounds like an amazing experience, I hope something similar happens to me. :/

----------


## Caden

She has all the hallmarks of someone between lives that knows you, through and through, like a past life wife.  From what you have said she knows you very well, seems to be in love with you, is pulled to you after you enter a dream (that's a biggie really), knows how to communicate telepathically and does so intentionally (which tells me she is not a fellow dreamer), and also seems to be waiting for you to come to realize who she is but next question should be "how do you know me?"  Be prepared if you ask this question to be shocked and a little overwhelmed.  She is handling you very delicately so whatever she needs you to realize is probably very big and very unexpected.

I know you are all blown away by this experience and are not sure just what to think about it all, but consider also that she has needs too!  This may well be a case where YOU are the one that actually needs to help HER.  Let her know that you want to help.  The reason I say this is because she seems to be waiting for you to realize more and more about her, but to what end?  I think it is because she has something to tell you that you need to remember.  She is very very smart and I am sure you can feel her radiating this.  She not only realizes that you are lucid dreaming but knows how to wake you up as well which leads me to believe that she knows that she can tell you a million things when you are not lucid and you wont remember a thing; she is only interested in you remembering whatever it is she has to tell you and that what she has to say is very important.

----------


## Foul

> Very Interesting story. (BTW, the wall of text was what motivated me to read it).. I loved the obscurity and the fact that it was open to interpretation. 
> 
> I hate it when people declare that rationality is the absolute and "correct" way of thinking. In a way, perception is fundamental.



*ra·tion·al  (rsh-nl)*
_adj._
*1.* Having or exercising the ability to reason.
*2.* Of sound mind; sane.
*3.* Consistent with or based on reason; logical: rational behavior. 

Yes, being rational is obviously something to look down on.

----------


## PXUmais

> *ra·tion·al  (rsh-nl)*
> _adj._
> *1.* Having or exercising the ability to reason.
> *2.* Of sound mind; sane.
> *3.* Consistent with or based on reason; logical: rational behavior. 
> 
> Yes, being rational is obviously something to look down on.



It's slightly hard to be rational on such an ambiguous topic. It's open to interpretation, so "rationality" or "the sane way of thinking" might not be the best way forward. After all, I find it hard to express reason and logic on a thread that displays such uncertainty. 

Oh and for the record, I in no way said that rationality was "something to look down on". I simply said that I find it distasteful when it is declared as the paramount way of thinking.

----------


## Ancient

Nothing about the discussion in this thread is irrational.  Everyone who is trying to help has sound discussion that springs from personal opinion and interpretation based on previous experiences and knowledge.  We are reasoning, and are fully aware that there is a very good chance we are not correct.  It's merely speculation in order to attempt someone with similar interests understand their dreams better.  
After all, that's what this site is here for.  

Adding to what Caden said, often spirit guides can be somebody you knew in past lives.  She sounds like someone who can help you greatly expand your knowledge of the dream world, and also may need your help.  Don't disregard her, and do your best to understand her.  The fact that she can wake you up is absolutely incredible.  I haven't heard of any DC that has that capability before.

----------


## PXUmais

> *Springs from personal opinion and interpretation based on previous experiences and knowledge.  We are reasoning, and are fully aware that there is a very good chance we are not correct.  It's merely speculation in order to attempt someone with similar interests understand their dreams better.*
> After all, that's what this site is here for.



I agree. I wasn't saying the thread was irrational. Simply that it was open to interpretation.

----------


## Raetin

I find this thread very entertaining.  I agree with the Spirit Guide, which fits perfectly with the Hyu's description.  I wonder what she will say when you ask those questions.

----------


## Rathez

After reading this entire thread, it seems to me that the reason you have no control over her is because you fear losing her.  You really want her to be something more real than a dream and to prove / disprove that would require banishing her or destroying her (as you already tried), which is clearly what you don't want. You have established too many 'beliefs' that are now in you, which you have accepted as true.  Because you have set up these scenarios that you believe in, you will not gain any control over her as long as you believe in all the qualities you have given her.

Your subconscious will play off your deepest feeling.  Ex. You skip school and tell yourself its okay, but deep down you feel bad for doing so.  Your SC will play off the latter feeling.  We can see this when you asked her if she was real.  Just because you said it, doesn't mean that's how you feel.

To gain control over her, you would have to dismantle any beliefs you have in her. You would have to seriously convince yourself that she is just a dream character, and that you have control over her.  If you do, I bet she would dissolve away with the snap of your fingers.

However, I would suggest that rather than taking the route of destroying her, you should explore with her a bit more. As we aren't 100% sure with everything, this may be a unique scenario projected from your SC (however, if you read this and agree, it only reinforces her existence) and may be worth looking into, but I highly doubt it.  If this chase for her forbidden knowledge lasts over a week, I would suggest try removing some beliefs and showing her that it is you who controls the world. Another way to look at this is that you have (based off your belief) let a foreign entity into your mind and have indirectly given it control.  

Anyways, keep us posted.

----------


## duke396

Very interesting thread, and not boring at all.  In fact, your wall of text is what caused me to register here instead of continuing to lurk, because it hits close to home  :wink2:   I apologize in advance for my own wall of text.





> In my humble opinion, it is impossible to draw a rational conclusion on the subject.
> There are no scientific facts to rely on, so I can only draw conclusions from my own experiences, and they tell me she's different and she's something special.



I have had similar experiences.  I have been keeping a dream journal for around 7 years, and recently (in the last year or so) I have seen a beautiful woman in several of my dreams with long dark hair and penetrating blue eyes who is, as you said, different from other dream characters.  All of my other dream characters interact with me and speak to me, or they are "in the background" and they all seem like regular people, just existing and doing what they do.  This woman is the only dream character to simply look at me and smile, as if she is there for no other purpose than to see me, and its nearly impossible for me to take my eyes off of hers.  She always has this presence about her, not "just existing" as I said for others, but I can feel her being there and it makes me feel content.  I don't think I have ever said anything to her, I just don't feel the need to speak (even though I speak to other characters).  This is always odd to me after I wake up.  If I were lucid, I would have many questions for her.  In one dream I remember her moving her lips, but I could not hear what she was saying.  This has been haunting me for some time, especially since she has only appeared to me AFTER my lucid dream, and I haven't been able to have another one yet  ::?:  

Just for clarification, I have only had two lucid dreams that I can remember, the first one I really don't count:  In the first, I was immediately awakened by the shock of becoming lucid (everything faded to black).  In the second, I was prepared and "held onto" the dream, and was then able to start playing around with the environment.

The odd thing is that her look and features are not that uncommon in my dreams, there have been several characters that look similar to her.  But I always have an identity for those people, they represent someone out of my waking life even if they don't look like that person, and their eyes are NOT the same as hers.  This dream character does not represent anyone but herself, and I have been trying to figure out who she is... She just randomly appears and sometimes accompanies me through parts of the dream, then disappears just as randomly.

So, I really don't know what to tell you, I just wanted to relay my experience and tell you that you aren't alone.  I've had a lot of ideas go through my head... maybe dream guide?  maybe spirit guide?  maybe just my idea of perfection manifested in a dream?  I still don't know the answer.

----------


## Hyu

For some reason I haven't recalled any dreams whatsoever for the past few days.
My last DJ entry is on the 24th of November  :Sad: 
Not really sure what's going on.

Good luck with your dreams duke, I hope you'll encounter her in a lucid one day so you can ask her all sorts of questions  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

I've got a bunch of supporters now!  ::banana:: 

Anyway, that sucks that you haven't been able to remember any dreams lately. Maybe it's just a dryspell.  :Sad: 

Be sure to keep us updated!

----------


## Hyu

Yeah, I don't know what's going on lately, I just feel like shit all day long :/
I'm sure it'll pass.

----------


## Caden

Feel like crap?  Can't recall anything in your dreams?  
Great, this is actually a good sign!  

I have been through dry spells and they usually end with a blast of lucidity and recall, and happenings that are amazing!  Its like the mind starts to starve and as you keep going without, it builds up in intensity and then *explodes*.  Just relax, don't desire the dry spell and don't try to end it, let it play out while keeping up with normal procedures.  Just realize this spell _will_ end and be prepared for it cuz it usually ends when you least expect it and from my experience the end of the dry spell hits you in the face like a frying pan!
sweet dreams baby.jpg

----------


## PXUmais

I've had exactly the same experiences. I occasionally get spontaneous bursts of Lucidity and Recall after weeks of agitating nothingness.

----------


## Hyu

That's great to hear.  :smiley: 
I think it's partially related to the weather, I always get slightly depressed when it gets cold/snowy outside.

----------


## TheShadow

The way to be rational when everything is subjective is to make no claims of knowledge.

You can form beliefs, sure, but remember that if you have no evidence aside from your feeling, you have nothing. Our feelings (and gut instincts) come from the more primitive part of our brain, the limbic system, which do not form because of what is true, but what is perceived. When someone is afraid of the dark, their fear is not because something exists in the dark, but because there might exist something in the dark. If you were to claim that there is something in the dark because you are afraid there is, then you are simply stating that there is because there might be. You have no evidence. I am not against believing without evidence, but when there is (good) evidence to the contrary, it is not reasonable to continue on believing in spite of evidence.

 Also, if you are forming beliefs without evidence, make sure you preface your ideas with something like "i think", "i believe", "im not sure but," or "i have no evidence but,". Most people will not bother to do research on something a random person says on the internet unless it really interests them, which can lead to people thinking something is true because you stated it to be so, without saying that it is merely an opinion or belief.

----------


## Snowboy

> The way to be rational when everything is subjective is to make no claims of knowledge.
> 
> You can form beliefs, sure, but remember that if you have no evidence aside from your feeling, you have nothing. Our feelings (and gut instincts) come from the more primitive part of our brain, the limbic system, which do not form because of what is true, but what is perceived. When someone is afraid of the dark, their fear is not because something exists in the dark, but because there might exist something in the dark. If you were to claim that there is something in the dark because you are afraid there is, then you are simply stating that there is because there might be. You have no evidence. I am not against believing without evidence, but when there is (good) evidence to the contrary, it is not reasonable to continue on believing in spite of evidence.
> 
>  Also, if you are forming beliefs without evidence, make sure you preface your ideas with something like "i think", "i believe", "im not sure but," or "i have no evidence but,". Most people will not bother to do research on something a random person says on the internet unless it really interests them, which can lead to people thinking something is true because you stated it to be so, without saying that it is merely an opinion or belief.



Exactly. You couldn't have said that better.

Also, I want everyone to remember that my explanation was what I thought _best fit the decription_ of what he said. I believe it to be just that,  I only have my belief and the term I feel matches best, but no more.

----------


## Snowboy

_Update Requested_

----------


## Hyu

My dryspell is broken, so that's good.
Unfortunately I'm quite sick right now, and even though I do have lucid dreams, I usually wake up coughing within less then a minute.
To make things worse, in my dreams I have a really hard time remembering that I want to look for her.

So yeah... basically I've made no attempts to meet her again so far, partially because of a dryspell, partially because I'm sick and partially because it's just so hard to remember to actually do so.
I'm still hoping she will show up by herself as soon as I'm cured.

Cheers,
Hyu

----------


## Wristblade56

This is very interesting, i've been lurking around this thread for a while now... please keep us posted!

----------


## Raetin

Feel's like your body and mind don't want you to see her or something.

----------


## atkins513

I have been a member of dreamviews for a while now. I have hours of personal research + about 80 Lucid Dreams to my experience. I am blown away by your post. So first of all let me comment on some of the things that have been said here. Logic has no place in this forum. Go ask your neighbor if having out of body experiences and being able to control that is logical or if he thinks it is "rational" to believe this is possible? Lets see how rational things become in anyone's eyes at the point you start telling everyone you know about these experiences? Second of all, for someone who has VERY LITTLE lucid experience to tell you how you need be more realistic and "rational" about how you perceive the dream world and/or the characters in it is  a joke. You have more experience yet someone with far less gives you advice in a way that sounds as they know better? lol. We are all here to offer our opinions and help to one another, but to outwardly suggest that a certain idea or philosophy is not rational is an ignorant way to position one's self. The very topic we speak of is not rational to most people. The capabilities of the dream world are very open not only to interpretation but to possibility. 

On to my reason for this post. I liken the experience you are having to an experience I hope to have. I believe (and have read) that ultimately all lucid dreamers are "expected" to eventually find a character that seems to know them better than anyone.. to be in more control than anyone.... and to be more intelligent/alive than anyone else. Read some of the forums or speak to some of the more advanced and seasoned lucid dreamers. They all (or most) have one of these guides that they regularly dream with. This person is supposedly the one who will guide us in getting to know the lucid dreaming reality in more personal manner. I have read that most Lucid Dreamers only find this "dream guide" after many many lucid experiences.. and more often one person in particular will start to show up.. until the conclusion is obvious that this one person appears more than anyone else because they are there for you.. Then you just ask them or they tell you they are your guide. Your story intrigued me.. I can't wait to find this "person" of my own so that I may grow more in lucid dreaming and have a teacher as well lol...

What a dream guide /spirit guide is supposed to be is open to many interpretations... and none of them can be wrong because it is just an interpretation. To each person it can be whatever they expect it to be, or believe it to be. To me, a spirit guide may just be a character of your lucidity who is ramped up by expectations, both in knowledge and in spirit, because you want that. OR, this dream guide may truly be something greater that no one can truly understand. I can tell you this. Scientific study as proven that during deep REM, the brain has x2 times the oxygen consumption, and x2 times the blood flow, and is many times more active than in waking life. And our best lucidity comes at moments of deepest REM. So with all this ramped up fuel for though, it makes sense to me that dream characters would have the capability to excel in intelligence compared to anything we are used to seeing. It also makes sense to me that in this ramped up state of mind, if possible to contact spiritual entities of any kind, this would be the time that window of possibility would be wide open... 

Please continue this thread. I am interested in knowing more about your exploration with this being and how it develops.

----------


## Hyu

@atkins513
That was a nice post.  :smiley: 

Of course I'll keep you posted.

----------


## changed

I agree with atkins, Lucid Dreaming is a rather unexplored phenomenon (We are the pioneers of this).  Anything like this can only be interpreted, nothing more.  We don't really know if dreaming is only in our heads or something more.  Maybe this girl is just a DC or a whole other deity, we simply just don't know.  Interesting thread Hyu! ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

:Clap:  Amazing Atkins, absolutely amazing. Best explanation of this that I have ever read.

----------


## TheShadow

Just because your neighbour wont believe you when you say you have had a lucid dream does not mean rationality does not apply. The reason it is rational to accept lucid dreaming is possible is because it is REPRODUCIBLE under scientifically examined circumstances. It is not rational to believe in the tooth fairy because there is no evidence for her, and almost every child that is told the tooth fairy exists believes so. I do not believe in a spirit world or dream world or astral projection or anything like that simply because there is no way to verify them... namely there is no evidence that is reproducible under proper observing conditions. An explanation for astral projection is that it could simply be you viewing things from a different perspective. Is it so hard to believe that you could imagine yourself in another place in your dream? You do it every time you look in a mirror in your dreams. As for clarity, why is it so hard to believe that while some dreams are dull, others would be clear? at what point is a dream so clear that it suddenly stops being a dream? if one dream can be more clear than another dream, why does it stop being a dream when it suddenly gets to that point?

The number of lucid dreams I have had has nothing to do with my ability to determine what is real or rational, and just because someone has had more lucids does not mean they understand it better. I'm sure a lot of people have used a computer much longer than I have but that definitely does not make them know any more about it.

Also, anyone can suggest any idea is not rational as long as they can show why. I can show you why it is not rational to believe in the tooth fairy, because there is no evidence. I have seen no evidence for astral projection or any of those other things, so if you know of some point it out to me, and if its not completely subjective and I can't find a flaw in it, you've probably got something important.

----------


## Waterknight

not really great proof but something I have read on the subject of OBEs/Astral projection. 




> The editors of Readers Digests book, Into the Unknown, describe the OBE in less dramatic terms:
> 
> During an OBE the I consciousness seems to be aware that it is in another vehicle, which may or may not be visible to an onlooker.  Some subjects feel the second body to be an exact, if transparent, replica of the physical body; others liken it to a mist, a vapor, a white cloud, an eye, a glowing ball, or something like a magnetic or electric field.  Not uncommonly, the out-of-body form is thought to give off its own light, and some subjects report seeing a luminous cord connecting the ecsomatic self with the physical body. Movement out of the physical body is often accompanied by a clicking sound, an apparent blackout or a journey down a long tunnel, and may seem to be assisted by some other disembodied entity.
> 
> The pattern also suggests that the projected form is immune to gravity and may walk, glide, float or fly.  It may hover lazily in the vicinity of the physical body, or it may seem to travel great distances beyond the limits of time and space.  It may also be able to pass through matter with ease but is very seldom capable of touching or moving objects.  The subject usually feels he is traveling in the world of everyday life but sometimes enters regions of other worldly beauty or depression, and may see other apparitions during his experience.  The out-of-body self may even seem to demonstrate some form of extrasensory perception.
> 
> Skeptics, who are numerous, explain out-of-body accounts in terms of dreams, hallucinations, wishful self-delusions, ESP, gross misperception of natural events, psychotic episodes or deliberate hoax.  No doubt each one of these factors might operate in a given instance, yet the mass of OBE cases is not so easily dealt with. For the sheer volume of anecdotal data does at least suggest that the OBE is a genuine phenomena; it suggests, indeed, that the consciousness apparently leaving the body may be the real self, one capable of functioning independently of the physical bodys mass of bone, tissue and brain cells.



but as for the DC that is different I still believe it to be another side of the topic starter that he doesnt normally use in waking life.

----------


## whitemountain

> Logic has no place in this forum...  Second of all, for someone who has VERY LITTLE lucid experience to tell you how you need be more realistic and "rational" about how you perceive the dream world and/or the characters in it is  a joke. You have more experience yet someone with far less gives you advice in a way that sounds as they know better? lol. We are all here to offer our opinions and help to one another, but to outwardly suggest that a certain idea or philosophy is not rational is an ignorant way to position one's self.
> 
> 
> What a dream guide /spirit guide is *supposed to be* is open to many interpretations... and none of them can be wrong because it is just an interpretation. . ...It also makes sense to me that in this ramped up state of mind,* if possible to contact spiritual entities of any kind*, this would be the time that window of possibility would be wide open... 
> 
> Please continue this thread. I am interested in knowing more about your exploration with this being and how it develops.



@atkins513: I've got to agree with TheShadow on this one. I feel like you're blurring some distinctions here. The issue with rationality only arises when _conclusions_ are offered without robust evidence. Sure, it's one thing to give the observations of the many experienced LDers who have had interactions with a special dream character who was different because A,B,C and did A,B,C, etc. But, it's another (big) step to begin forming conclusions from these observations (which by themselves are not irrational).

Once you say that the character Hyu met is a spirit living on the dream plane, then you've barred off logical debate. That statement is an opinion/interpretation that, although interesting, is not in any true sense of the word, believable. That is, it may instinctually feel right, or many people may agree with you, but until you offer valid evidence, there's no reason why I should believe that theory over the equally valid one that dreams and their characters are, let's say, the voice of a 2000 year old sand-monster that feeds on the dreams of humans. 


Don't get me wrong, the idea of spiritual entities sounds awesome to me, and I'd love to see where Hyu's dreams lead him. I think dream stories can be fascinating, and even think that it's likely there's very beneficial experiences that you can have in dreams for your waking life (health benefits, psychological development, etc. as these could be more directly measured). But I just have never been presented with the sort of evidence I expect for the ideas of some people on this forum that tip into the spiritual/metaphysical. In fact, the very nature of those entities (which to me are unsturdy guesses/explanations), precludes the presentation of evidence. 

Granted, I do tend to sway toward a more empirical, reason-based philosophy of the world. But this sort of argument illustrates my reasons.

--Whitemountain ::D:

----------


## TheShadow

> “Skeptics, who are numerous, explain out-of-body accounts in terms of dreams, hallucinations, wishful self-delusions, ESP, gross misperception of natural events, psychotic episodes or deliberate hoax. No doubt each one of these factors might operate in a given instance, yet the mass of OBE cases is not so easily dealt with. For the sheer volume of anecdotal data does at least suggest that the OBE is a genuine phenomena; it suggests, indeed, that the consciousness apparently leaving the body may be the real self, one capable of functioning independently of the physical body’s mass of bone, tissue and brain cells.”



to add to what whitemountain said, it does not matter how many people believe something if there is no real evidence. A simple comparison to "the sheer anecdotal data" is religion. I dont want to get onto the topic too much, but the largest religion is around 1/3rd of the people on earth, and the second largest is around 1/4th of the people on earth. That is WAY more than there are believers in or experiencers of astral projection or anything else, and since those religions are different, one of them must be wrong.

Also, since there has been no evidence of any abillity to gather concise information about the waking world in an AP (under proper observing conditions), there is reason to believe that there is no relation to believe it is no more than a dream. If someone were able to use AP for far sight, many people would by now since many people have had an AP and in many of them im sure they have left the vicinity of their body and what they would know. Also people have done tests on this forum about opening a box or something like that, though as I havent seen the test conditions I cant make claims as to the veracity of these tests.

----------


## thomulf

hmm, this coud really be anything- shared dreaming, dream guide, othe half, all good suggestions, or maybe its nothing, just a recurring experience. Theres nothing else to know about this DC, right?

----------


## Apoc

Have you tried having sexual intercourse with her? Not to be rude or inappropriate, but I think it'll make you more connected with her as a person and I can almost guarantee that it'll be amazing sex due to the nature of this girl.

Give it a try buddy.

----------


## bias

First off - great post and thread!

And even though the whole rational-discussion is interesting, it belongs in another thread!


This is about how some dream characters are unique from others. 

Hyu's _special_ dream character (I'll just call them _special_ since I won't go into a DG/SG/etc-discussion  :tongue2: ) is a positive encounter, one of the good guys, where I unfortunately have encountered someone _special_ with a very evil presence instead, on few occasions. 

I consider myself having pretty good dream control, but when this guy/presence/entity/etc. shows up in whatever form, could be in human, animal or monster-form, I am completely helpless. Normally when I'm lucid and encounter "bad guys" I can just blast them to pieces with fireballs, beat them senseless, evaporize them, or just ignore the,. but on very few occasions I meet this guy, and none of my "tricks" work.

 I actually remember one time where he just laughed in my face, after I had tried to blast him away with a magic wand or something similar, which had worked wonders on everyone else around him,  and said: "This shit doesn't work on me, you're in my world "(or something like that) and then he shot me in the head (which gave a strange and not very pleasant sensation, to say at least) and I woke up!

Something like that has happened a couple of times, but I'm uncertain if it is just me losing lucidity without knowing it somehow, although it really doesnt feel like that, or just losing dream control which then leads to my "dream-demise"?

Whatever it is, this "special" dream character do feel very unique from others...unfortunately in a bad way, can't wait to find a positive one instead (which I have, but not one as many occasions as Hyu, and not where I had the idea that I've meet this character before somehow).




/bias

P.S. Although I have never tried dream sharing and actually don't know my stance on the whole subject, I'll try it out tonight: I'll try to find her (kinda hard, I don't even know her name, haha) and if I meet her (don't worry, I'll be a gentleman) I'll tell her that she needs to contact you, Hyu, since your having some problems finding her! How about that =)

----------


## deathsdream

shit i've read a lot of these replies O_o
but first things off, i agree with her being a dream, or spirit guide.

also, this sounds very interesting either way (no matter what she really is)
i've been looking into finding something like this recently, and this has been the
closest account as to what i have imagined.

----------


## cedward1

> Have you tried having sexual intercourse with her? Not to be rude or inappropriate, but I think it'll make you more connected with her as a person and I can almost guarantee that it'll be amazing sex due to the nature of this girl.
> 
> Give it a try buddy.



I would strongly advise against doing this. Since you don't know who or what this is, you have to act on the possibility that this is someone real and/or special. You could quite easily anger her or scare her away forever. And if she is a part of yourself, you could completely corrupt whatever this is supposed to represent. 

I don't say this to scold Apoc, but I just think you ought to be careful.

----------


## changed

> Have you tried having sexual intercourse with her? Not to be rude or inappropriate, but I think it'll make you more connected with her as a person and I can almost guarantee that it'll be amazing sex due to the nature of this girl.
> 
> Give it a try buddy.



ROFL





> I would strongly advise against doing this. Since you don't know who or what this is, you have to act on the possibility that this is someone real and/or special. You could quite easily anger her or scare her away forever. And if she is a part of yourself, you could completely corrupt whatever this is supposed to represent. 
> 
> I don't say this to scold Apoc, but I just think you ought to be careful.



Corruption of yourself would be a bad thing, LOL Apoc.

----------


## Hyu

> Have you tried having sexual intercourse with her? Not to be rude or inappropriate, but I think it'll make you more connected with her as a person and I can almost guarantee that it'll be amazing sex due to the nature of this girl.
> 
> Give it a try buddy.



No, I have not and no, I will not...
Yes, she's insanely attractive and yes, she is very flirty, but there is no way I would do that.
I respect her way too much to even consider asking her something like that. :/
Not to mention I have way more important questions I want to ask her.


*Update:*
I had a short dream last night. I was standing near a fountain in the middle of a city. I can't recall how I got there, but I suddenly became lucid, totally out of the blue.
I quickly remembered I wanted to meet her again.
Since I used to identify her by her aura, and when she's with me, the feeling of the presence of her aura is so immense I can't turn it off, I decided to search for it.
I reached out and started feeling the presence of DC's around me. However, something was wrong. Instead of being constant, the feeling came in bursts, like an audio signal through a damaged cable.
It was also quite faint.

I quickly realized what was happening though, as I noticed how my own aura felt.
It was completely broken, energy slowly streaming out off some cracks in my dream body.
It felt like I was damaged, and my dream body was in the process of healing itself.
In the dream I quickly made the connection to me being quite sick in waking life.
It made complete sense in my dream, I'm sick in waking life, which means my dream body is sick as well. My dream body uses all my energy to heal itself, so I don't have any energy over to do fancy things like locate an aura at long distance or teleport to someone.

It made perfect sense in my dream, but many things make sense in dreams...
I think I'll just have to wait until I'm cured.

I'm quite happy I finally remembered to look for her in a dream though.

----------


## PXUmais

> Give it a try buddy.



For some reason that made me laugh uncontrollably.

----------


## changed

> For some reason that made me laugh uncontrollably.



I thought Apocs post was fricking hillarious.

----------


## Wristblade56

Hyu, what exactly do you mean by 'energy'? do you place the videogame-like limitation of mana and stuff on yourself?

----------


## GMoney

That's pretty awesome, Hyu.  I don't think she's a magical, self-sufficient entity or anything like that; she's probably just a really good Dream Guide.  Did you read a lot about DGs here before finding her?  Maybe your mind had a perception that she would be this incredible person, and now she's just the perfect dream character that your mind created because you wanted someone like that.

----------


## PXUmais

I can't help but feel jealous about Hyu's situation. Rarely anything interesting decides to take place inside my LDs. Nor does anything with even the slightest tinge of mystery.

----------


## changed

> I can't help but feel jealous about Hyu's situation. Rarely anything interesting decides to take place inside my LDs. Nor does anything with even the slightest tinge of mystery.



Same Here, what a Dick... LOL just kidding.

----------


## Raetin

I'm jealous, your dream guide sounds perfect, hope you feel better soon so we can hear more about her.

----------


## deathsdream

> I'm jealous, your dream guide sounds perfect, hope you feel better soon so we can hear more about her.



I second this.
am also jealous.

----------


## GMoney

"I'm jealous, your dream guide sounds perfect, hope you feel better soon so we can hear more about her."

Third.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hyu, I have had very similar experiences paralleling yours. 

Right now, the most important thing for you to do is to guard your energy. You can more easily be infected with unstable energy when you are weak. Focus on strengthening your aura.

As far as for the nature of this lady, it's for you to figure out on your own. I have walked the path you are on before you have, but my personal opinion is worthless. 

Here are some questions you can ask this lady:

1) What is your name?

2) How do we know each other?

Here are some suggestions as far as dream actions:

1) Give her a gift

2) Give her a big hug

----------


## Hyu

> Hyu, what exactly do you mean by 'energy'? do you place the videogame-like limitation of mana and stuff on yourself?



I wouldn't say that I deliberately place a limitation on myself, though I do think it's an awesome idea for a fighting scenario.
It's more like, if I do something rather special, which seems to require a lot of concentration (really, energy is the only term that fits), I feel exhausted, and I can clearly feel that I have less energy that I did before.
When I talk about the perception of an other individual's (DC) energy I call it aura, because it seems like the term fits pretty well.






> That's pretty awesome, Hyu.  I don't think she's a magical, self-sufficient entity or anything like that; she's probably just a really good Dream Guide.  Did you read a lot about DGs here before finding her?  Maybe your mind had a perception that she would be this incredible person, and now she's just the perfect dream character that your mind created because you wanted someone like that.



It's certainly a possibility, though I had no idea what a DG was, I only read up on it after people suggested I look into it.
It's entirely possible that I was wishing to meet someone special though.





> Hyu, I have had very similar experiences paralleling yours. 
> 
> Right now, the most important thing for you to do is to guard your energy. You can more easily be infected with unstable energy when you are weak. Focus on strengthening your aura.
> 
> As far as for the nature of this lady, it's for you to figure out on your own. I have walked the path you are on before you have, but my personal opinion is worthless. 
> 
> Here are some questions you can ask this lady:
> 
> 1) What is your name?
> ...



Thanks, I will definitely follow your suggestions. I really like the idea of giving her a gift or a big hug to show my affection!
I'm curious that you mention you've had similar experiences, did you by any chance post them on these forums, or would you feel like sharing them?

----------


## atkins513

So I just got around to checking up on this forum again and I love how quickly I was attacked for the things people assumed( assuming makes an ass out of U and ME, haha) I was stating. For one to say that someone's direct experience and amount of that experience has nothing to do with how well they understand what they practice as opposed to someone with far less practice? is just stupid. Your example of how well you know computers as opposed to many people who use the computer far more is not a very good example. For instance, someone who uses the email and browses websites hours a day, and someone who spends 2 hours a day learning website design, hacking, or some other much deeper computer skill cannot be compared side by side, because one of them has much deeper experience. So if anything, you make my point even better for me considering the person with much more lucid dreaming experience is also experiencing a much deeper state of the very thing you are speaking of.. EXPERIENCE and PRACTICE by DEFAULT makes someone much better at the very thing they are working on.. wow. its almost like you need someone to teach you your abc's or something... SECOND of all, I HAVE NEVER STATED that one of my opinions was the way it is, or that either of my opinions was a fact, in fact, I cited several different options for how each situation can be seen differently by a variety of people, and how in different situations, certain scenarios, IF THEY WERE POSSIBLE, would be more likely during ramped up states of the mind. A couple of people took the many possible theories I stated, and drew complete conclusions as to what they believed I said. FOR EXAMPLE. I said 

"What a dream guide /spirit guide is supposed to be is open to many interpretations... and none of them can be wrong because it is just an interpretation. . ...It also makes sense to me that in this ramped up state of mind, if possible to contact spiritual entities of any kind, this would be the time that window of possibility would be wide open..." and WHITEMOUNTAIN replied "Once you say that the character Hyu met is a spirit living on the dream plane, then you've barred off logical debate. That statement is an opinion/interpretation that, although interesting, is not in any true sense of the word, believable. That is, it may instinctually feel right, or many people may agree with you, but until you offer valid evidence, there's no reason why I should believe that theory over the equally valid one that dreams and their characters are, let's say, the voice of a 2000 year old sand-monster that feeds on the dreams of humans. "

WOW.. Its amazing to me that I even have to explain this but I wrote "What a dream guide /spirit guide is supposed to be is open to many interpretations... and none of them can be wrong because it is just an interpretation" I stated that what a dream guide is supposed to be is OPEN TO MANY INTERPRETATIONS" Meaning that there are many ideas not just one. MANY ideas... then I stated..  "none of them can be wrong because it is just an interpretation." Right, once again, each idea on what these entities are or are not are completely open to interpretation because it is each persons own personal experience so only they can portray that experience to others... so anything beyond that are just opinions from others.... THEN I SAID "It also makes sense to me that in this ramped up state of mind, if possible to contact spiritual entities of any kind, this would be the time that window of possibility would be wide open..." Which is were the statement that I had barred off logical debate was made... really?? Well logically it has been scientifically proven that the brain is in a heightened state during the period of deep rem, the oxygen and blood levels to the brain are doubled and the electrical activity is through the roof.. I DID NOT SAY THAT just because of this you CAN contact spiritual entities, I said that it would make sense that "IF POSSIBLE TO CONTACT SPIRITUAL ENTITIES OF ANY KIND, THIS WOULD BE THE TIME THAT WINDOW OF POSSIBILITY WOULD BE WIDE OPEN", IF POSSIBLE means, maybe possible, maybe not possible and that this statement is leaving it up in the air. Go back through my entire post and show me one place where I said that ONE THING WAS AN EXACT FACT or HOW THINGS ARE BEYOND A REASONABLE doubt. I did not one time, in fact, I intentionally left all possibilities open and talked about different interpretations. Now this is where we go a little farther. IF YOU DO YOUR OWN research, OR ONCE YOUR EXPERIENCE with this forums and with knowing the people of these forums have grown, you will see that having a "dream guide" or Spritual Guide" is a very common thing amongst experienced lucid dreamers.... who knows what these characters really are, because in case I hadnt said it, it is open to interpretation, but they are a common experience. Please do not quote anything I say and make your own conclusions to what I mean, especially when I say that one thing of another is possible or open to some idea, and then you jump on either of those particular options that I stated and declare it as a fact I stated and try to "dubunk" it. Give me a break. Now I know why the beyond dreaming, and deep dreaming forums exists. Its because closed opinions and people who assume they know better than everyone else are not allowed. Thankfully. Lets keep this conversation Civil, and once again Hyu, I am looking forward to reading more about your experiences.

----------


## BAMitsLauraX

Wow it took longer than I thought to read through that, keep us updated though, really interesting stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

> Hyu, I have had very similar experiences paralleling yours. 
> 
> Right now, the most important thing for you to do is to guard your energy. You can more easily be infected with unstable energy when you are weak. Focus on strengthening your aura.
> 
> As far as for the nature of this lady, it's for you to figure out on your own. I have walked the path you are on before you have, but my personal opinion is worthless. 
> 
> Here are some questions you can ask this lady:
> 
> 1) What is your name?
> ...



Unstable Energy? infected?  :Uhm:  what do you mean?

----------


## PXUmais

Confuzzled,

----------


## DoctorYikes

> Yes, she's insanely attractive and yes, she is very flirty, but there is no way I would do that.
> I respect her way too much to even consider asking her something like that. :/



Whoah, dude.  You mean we're not allowed to have sex with people we respect?  Bummer!  Now I gotta break the news to my wife.   ::D:

----------


## changed

> Whoah, dude.  You mean we're not allowed to have sex with people we respect?  Bummer!  Now I gotta break the news to my wife.



lololololololol
ROFL

That was such a smart ass comment, but funny.

----------


## Snowboy

> Whoah, dude.  You mean we're not allowed to have sex with people we respect?  Bummer!  Now I gotta break the news to my wife.



 ::lmao:: 

I don't think I can add much to this conversation, but I will try to keep an eye on it.

----------


## Hyu

*Update:* Accessing old dream memories and creating a portal. - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

*Short version:*
I "remembered" how to create portals to places far away.
I also remembered where "she" most likely is.
However the place was too far away, my current energy level was insufficient to open a portal safely.
I did however feel like I was supposed to visit her this time, not the other way around, and if I recover some more energy, I should be able to open the portal easily...






> Whoah, dude.  You mean we're not allowed to have sex with people we respect?  Bummer!  Now I gotta break the news to my wife.



 :Cheeky:

----------


## changed

@DoctorYikes  I think he respects her as a close friend, not a sex partner.

----------


## mrcogllrdo

> @DoctorYikes  I think he respects her as a close friend, not a sex partner.



It was a joke.

Can't wait to stay updated Hyu. Hopefully the rest of your winter break will yield some more interesting experiences before I have to start school  :tongue2: 






> I want to open a portal but I suddenly realize the place is too far away, I don't have enough energy, at least not right now.
> The planet is in the Andromeda galaxy... it is very far away.



I have a quick question: Why do you think distance exists in your dream? If a dream is even more subjective than physical reality, and as far as I'm concerned the DC/SG/whatever you want to call it/her is not in the material world, why should you, in your own mind, be limited by distance? Rather, I'm confused why you associate the "consumption of energy" (I personally don't believe in it and am very materialistic/hard-core athiest, but I have some years of experience with the occult/New Age stuff) with physical distance. At least for me, the notion of "distance" doesn't exist in my dreams; it's only used so that I, the dreamer, will not become utterly confused by the dream's apparent added complexity. 

I'm curious. Therefore I am not attacking you, Hyu, so don't take my response directly at heart. As aforesaid, I'm just curious on what exactly your beliefs associated with "energy" are.

I have summoned countless number of things in my dreams, have changed my dream-scape a multiple amount of times, morphed my own body for personal reasons ( :smiley: ), with some other actions I can't think of at the moment. I've never felt tired in my dreams; do you think your perceived feeling of mental fatigue is really just a self-placed illusion?
I'm aware I am offering anecdotal evidence, therefore you are free to disagree.

----------


## Hyu

> I have a quick question: Why do you think distance exists in your dream? If a dream is even more subjective than physical reality, and as far as I'm concerned the DC/SG/whatever you want to call it/her is not in the material world, why should you, in your own mind, be limited by distance? Rather, I'm confused why you associate the "consumption of energy" (I personally don't believe in it and am very materialistic/hard-core athiest, but I have some years of experience with the occult/New Age stuff) with physical distance. At least for me, the notion of "distance" doesn't exist in my dreams; it's only used so that I, the dreamer, will not become utterly confused by the dream's apparent added complexity. 
> 
> I'm curious. Therefore I am not attacking you, Hyu, so don't take my response directly at heart. As aforesaid, I'm just curious on what exactly your beliefs associated with "energy" are.
> 
> I have summoned countless number of things in my dreams, have changed my dream-scape a multiple amount of times, morphed my own body for personal reasons (), with some other actions I can't think of at the moment. I've never felt tired in my dreams; do you think your perceived feeling of mental fatigue is really just a self-placed illusion?
> I'm aware I am offering anecdotal evidence, therefore you are free to disagree.



This reminds me of the famous Morpheus quote: "Do you think that's air you're breathing now?" (from The Matrix)

You're right of course, and I'm not going to disagree with anything you've mentioned.

I'm writing down all my DJ entries the way I experience the dreams, not the way I rationalize them after waking up.
So, if in my dream, I feel like I can't overcome a distance, I will write down that I couldn't.
This doesn't mean that I think the distance should have played a role after I wake up.

I'm not sure why you relate energy consumption to religions or the occult.
I am an atheist myself, and I don't really know anything about the occult/New Age stuff you've mentioned.
It's just what I experience in my dreams, this is the only way I know how to describe it.

On a side note, the whole concept of being able to fully control my dreams is quite new to me.
Yes, I have had lucid dreams all my life, but I've only read about it like 4 months ago.
Before that, I've never talked to anyone about my dreams.

----------


## mrcogllrdo

Ah...The Matrix  :smiley: 

I just wanted to avoid a flame war. Nasty little things.

No, I understand perfectly what you mean. I used to have a couple of dreams where my vision was frozen in one spot. Didn't make sense whatsoever since I'm only a floating identity in my dreams, but nevertheless I was convinced my eyes were glued. It was only after some reflection and trying out some methods that the symptom went away. Cheers for dreams.

The concept of energy has a high possibility of being supernatural, since for the last century or so there hasn't been evidence of an energy that humans can tap into with their mind. Therefore the concept of energy, its types, usage, et cetera has mostly been explored by the occult/New Age stuff. Usually there's a religious belief attached to the supposed energy practice, so I stay on the safe side by stating I'm an atheist; people start to understand I really am a guy who only has experience, but is not planning to make any new ones with New Age-y stuff. However, you have stated that your view of energy only lies in your dreams; therefore you can disregard my particular comment concerning energy. I wasn't sure you were referring to the New Age definition of energy  :tongue2: 

I know what you mean. The only place I was able to find people who were willing to talk about lucid dreams was when I was 13 (internet). I started lucid dreaming when I was 5, so for the 8 years of ignorance about lucid dreaming I just honed my skills. Of course, my level of control quickly escalated when I researched about lucid dreaming, read some of LaBerge work, and other things of the sort. Good luck on your journey to hone your skills  :tongue2:  Assuming you want to.

----------


## Hyu

Ah yes, I see why you'd make the connection to the occult/New Age stuff then.
I wasn't aware there were such similarities.

It's good to hear I'm not the only one who was ignorant and confused about lucid dreams for that long.
I only heard about it at the age of 24. :/

----------


## mrcogllrdo

> It's good to hear I'm not the only one who was ignorant and confused about lucid dreams for that long.
> I only heard about it at the age of 24. :/



Yikes! Well, it's better to start somewhere than no where. Can't wait for your next update  :smiley:

----------


## Winamp

Interesting...

----------


## SupaCoopa

Well maybe by some slim chance someone some how is managing to pull an Inception on you jk.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I wouldn't say that I deliberately place a limitation on myself, though I do think it's an awesome idea for a fighting scenario.
> It's more like, if I do something rather special, which seems to require a lot of concentration (really, energy is the only term that fits), I feel exhausted, and I can clearly feel that I have less energy that I did before.
> When I talk about the perception of an other individual's (DC) energy I call it aura, because it seems like the term fits pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly a possibility, though I had no idea what a DG was, I only read up on it after people suggested I look into it.
> It's entirely possible that I was wishing to meet someone special though.
> ...



It begins in my old DJ.





> Unstable Energy? infected?  what do you mean?



The energy of a virus or bacteria.

----------


## Wristblade56

OH! you mean you can get sick! ok i didn't know what was going on.

----------


## Caden

I think this is one of the more interesting threads and I credit it with some new and interesting dream activity that I have had.  So thanks Hyu 
and keep us posted on any developments 
and get better soon!

----------


## Hyu

I've done it!!! I'm so happy!

The path to TeralunaIn which I finally meet Yuya

This was SO intense.

Thank you DV, for making me able to dream again, and thank you WakingNomad.
Your DJ is so inspiring, and it gave me the confidence not to doubt everything I experience in my dreams.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Congratulations! Read all of it.

That must be the most wonderful experience I've ever read or heard from anyone. Just incredible, plus it motivates into getting lucids!
Super awesome.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... wierd. kind of confusing actually... makes it sound like Teraluna is pretty cool. i might wanna go there sometime. maybe bring sonic and race him.  :smiley:  just gotta learn chaos control. another reason to track down shadow!!! so... how do you know this entity?

congrats!!!

----------


## changed

Holy shit! That was an amazing read.  Maybe she is more than just a DC.  If that conversation you posted was true, it sounds as if she is too intelligent to be just a DC.  From what I've heard from other people and from what I've experienced, DCs usually don't make sense and you normally can't remember conversations in such detail.  I think the things she said were very interesting, this sounds like something we can't even understand.  She has access to your memories!  If this is something more than just a DC, than I would be little creeped out.

----------


## Hyu

> so... how do you know this entity?



I remember her from childhood dreams. She was a recurring character back then, in a fantasy world I used to visit a lot in my dreams.
I can't remember if Teraluna was part of that world though.





> Holy shit! That was an amazing read.  Maybe she is more than just a DC.  If that conversation you posted was true, it sounds as if she is too intelligent to be just a DC.  From what I've heard from other people and from what I've experienced, DCs usually don't make sense and you normally can't remember conversations in such detail.  I think the things she said were very interesting, this sounds like something we can't even understand.  She has access to your memories!  If this is something more than just a DC, than I would be little creeped out.



I've read this quite a few times now, that DC's usually don't make sense.
I can't relate to that at all, my DC's always make sense (at least to a certain extend).
I feel like they can't solve complex problems though, so yes, they certainly don't react as intelligently as she did.

I can relate to nearly everything she said. She has this uncanny ability of making me understand something incredibly complex with only a few well chosen words.
I'm a bit confused by the whole remembering childhood dreams within another dream, but I think that the memories are real.
I know that she used to be in my childhood dreams (or at least, a DC called Yuya), because I remember drawing some of my dreams with her in them as a child.

As for being creeped out by her having access to my memories and reading my thoughts... I see why you would feel like that, but I don't feel that way at all.
I fully trust her, I don't make any attempts to hide my thoughts. I probably could if I wanted to.

----------


## Raspberry

Whoa, I just read through this thread and your dreams, I think it's awesome. I have a reacurring dream character but I haven't been lucid with him yet (or at least, the lucids were unclear and generally poor). I've wondered the same thing but I guess I'll just need to wait and find out  :smiley: 

Good luck, and please keep us posted, we're all wanting to find out more!  ::D:

----------


## Astpro

This is wonderful! Very exciting experience. And I'm sure that it's not just a dream. I hope I will experience something like that sometime)

----------


## TheShadow

I'll give you the computer analogy is a bit weak, but at least neither white mountain nor myself were directly insulting anyone with our posts... 

You said "logic has no place in this forum" and that was a statement ...

I never said experience has nothing to do with what someone knows, i was saying it is not the lone determining factor. I could spend every day for the next year of my life drawing pictures and at the end of that year be no better than someone who does not practice at all, however if one person were to practice they will become better than if they had not. Either way, experience in dreaming or aptitude at dreaming has very little relation to the ability of figuring out how the dream works. A good analogy would be someone playing soccer might be able to kick a ball to any spot in the net consistently, but that doesn't mean they understand the physics behind a swinging leg, an elastic collision between the ball and the foot, resistances like friction and how gravity is affecting the ball etc...

There ... nothing impolite or offensive there, or even condescending... it's just a discussion and you don't need to "WOW ITS AMAZING I HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS", essentially calling us stupid ... but we're all being civil here of course

----------


## atkins513

> I'll give you the computer analogy is a bit weak, but at least neither white mountain nor myself were directly insulting anyone with our posts... 
> 
> You said "logic has no place in this forum" and that was a statement ...
> 
> I never said experience has nothing to do with what someone knows, i was saying it is not the lone determining factor. I could spend every day for the next year of my life drawing pictures and at the end of that year be no better than someone who does not practice at all, however if one person were to practice they will become better than if they had not. Either way, experience in dreaming or aptitude at dreaming has very little relation to the ability of figuring out how the dream works. A good analogy would be someone playing soccer might be able to kick a ball to any spot in the net consistently, but that doesn't mean they understand the physics behind a swinging leg, an elastic collision between the ball and the foot, resistances like friction and how gravity is affecting the ball etc...
> 
> There ... nothing impolite or offensive there, or even condescending... it's just a discussion and you don't need to "WOW ITS AMAZING I HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS", essentially calling us stupid ... but we're all being civil here of course



---
It wasnt that I was calling anyone stupid, I was just offended that it seemed I left so many possibilities open and you seemed to be picking up on the only ones that made no sense to you as though that was my primary personal belief lol.. its cool though. regardless of what you believe this guy dreams some interesting experiences...

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... this... whatever-the-heck-you-wanna-call-it sounds like it could be a manifestation of your sub-c. I don't know if i've said that before, but that would explain alot. Like its ability to access your memories, and its apparent ability to control your dreams. but then again, i'm no expert. i'm just a kid that's done alot of research on this site. Why don't you try a little combat session? assuming you have the proper powers, and if this entity really can have that kind of effect, then it sounds like that would be fun. Keep us posted!  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> hmm... this... whatever-the-heck-you-wanna-call-it sounds like it could be a manifestation of your sub-c. I don't know if i've said that before, but that would explain alot. Like its ability to access your memories, and its apparent ability to control your dreams. but then again, i'm no expert. i'm just a kid that's done alot of research on this site. Why don't you try a little combat session? assuming you have the proper powers, and if this entity really can have that kind of effect, then it sounds like that would be fun. Keep us posted!



Great Idea.... Lets beat the shit out of this amazing dream character who you care so much about and are trying to learn more about/understand.... lets knock her down and beat the shit out of her.. yea that will show her! lol

----------


## Hukif

What the... ok what the... thats just disturbing, where did you get the idea that combat session = sexual torture? Thats very twisted... and I think it should be edited out, the forum is for young people too -.-

----------


## Hyu

I don't see anything wrong with a friendly fight.
Dream fighting is awesome.
Obviously it should be something agreed upon beforehand, not just randomly attacking her >_>
To be honest, she'd probably kick my ass  :tongue2:

----------


## DeadAimEXT

Very interesting, I've had a whole lot of lucids in my life and most that I've learned about them is utterly personal experience, and 2 days after joining this forum my ability inn my own dreams has been improved triple-fold. 2 days ago, I had an extremly long lucid, in which I met the first DC who actually had a "personality" so to speak. Really pretty looking red head girl, and even though it was the first time i've seen her in my life, I knew there was something different about her. Shortly after meeting her she presented me to her father, a chinese war general, he also had somewhat of a personality even though I didn't talk much to him, there is a lot more to this dream but I don't want to bore you all with a wall of text that I already posted  :tongue2: . I'll be following this thread closely!

----------


## changed

> Great Idea.... Lets beat the shit out of this amazing dream character who you care so much about and are trying to learn more about/understand.... lets knock her down and kick her in her vagina.. then rip her tits off... yea that will show her! lol



  ::shock::

----------


## Wristblade56

I meant a friendly fight. not a knock-down beat-em-up kill-eachother type fight. and i agree with Hukif, there could be little kids on here.

----------


## slash112

Ok, lol, I edited the bit you guys didn't like out.
Atkins, we are lenient about what people say on DV, especially when it's about dreams. But since a few people complained, that's why I edited it.

----------


## Wrighty

> Who says they are _your_ dreams to begin with?



yh trues they could be the other girls dreams hes entering and visa versa. E.G he gets that strong presence in that building and lead him to her, the possibilty is quite possible  :smiley:  its just the mind reading bit which stops me in the tracks as now im leaded to think that  his whole subconcious  went into that girl basically hes speaking to his other half. So hes fully conscious and the other dream person is his Sub-Conscious. who Knows hehe could be a higher being  :smiley:  namaste. would love to be able to dream share with somone

----------


## guitardreamer

Maybe she's an angel or spirit or something. I dunno. I think it'd be cool to have someonr like that in my dreams.

----------


## Raetin

> Maybe she's an angel or spirit or something. I dunno. I think it'd be cool to have someonr like that in my dreams.



If you had a angel in your dreams, I don't think it would like you doing anything bad, so hope it doesn't watch you all the time.

----------


## Hyu

I started drawing the scene where she taught me how to walk on water some time ago.
Unfortunately, with exams coming up, I don't have the time to finish it anytime soon.
I thought I'd show you the WIP though: (Turns out, drawing dreams is hard, how do you draw "perfect"?)


*Spoiler* for _Yuya_: 









As for what exactly she is... you know... since the last encounter, I haven't really thought about it anymore.
For some reason I don't feel the need to come up with an explanation anymore.
I know I have no way of verifying if I'm right, and even if I would, would that really change how I feel in the dream?
I do know however, that whilst I am dreaming, she feels real, like a conscious entity, and I think that's all that matters.
Why bring questions from my waking life, which I cannot answer anyways, into my dreams?

That doesn't mean I'm not curious, but I'm not worried about it anymore; I don't feel a "need to know" anymore, if that makes any sense.

----------


## atkins513

> I started drawing the scene where she taught me how to walk on water some time ago.
> Unfortunately, with exams coming up, I don't have the time to finish it anytime soon.
> I thought I'd show you the WIP though: (Turns out, drawing dreams is hard, how do you draw "perfect"?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for what exactly she is... you know... since the last encounter, I haven't really thought about it anymore.
> For some reason I don't feel the need to come up with an explanation anymore.
> ...



WOW!!! For one, your artistic skills are incredible. For 2 your dream guide is HOTT lol... seriously... good job! Keep us updated on your experiences with her.. 

and for the complainers. Vagina is a word that we are being taught as early as second grade. The word punch is no way vulgar, and tits? tits... WE ALL HAVE THEM. I DO. you do. he does, she does. Yes, there are little kids here, but lets not act like them  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

It isn't the "word" I could say a philia and it means nothing, if I add violent/sexual acts that propose disturbing behaviour along with the word, then it is of concern. There is 13years old here too, and not all of them will take it lightly. If its on your DJ, I don't mind, but on GLDD? Nop, not right.

----------


## guitardreamer

> If you had a angel in your dreams, I don't think it would like you doing anything bad, so hope it doesn't watch you all the time.



Yeah you're right... Yeah I've killed people in my dreams before so... never mind. Lol.

----------


## changed

Hyu, your DG is hot as hell!  I am so jealous!  Not fair!  I don't know how you resist not making a move.  I sure as hell would.

----------


## atkins513

> Hyu, your DG is hot as hell!  I am so jealous!  Not fair!  I don't know how you resist not making a move.  I sure as hell would.



haha so true

----------


## Caden

Hyu
Can you ask her one more question please?
Please ask her where you first met. 
I have a feeling this will entail another amazing experience so be prepared and it will finalize the arch of this story actually bringing us full circle (I hope).

I think I know why you don't make a move, because there is so much more incredableness that she can deliver that sex is _way_ down low on the list.  Tell you the truth guys I'd rather have gone to that awesome city, this sort of experience is rarer than sex and more life altering.  That said, put it in the bucket list.

BTW awesome art work!  I think you've captured a magic in her eyes, like a secret she has that she's teasing you about.  And tell Yuya she's too hot to be human she'd throw off the universal balance we have down here! :Cheeky:   On the other hand I think I'd trade 1 Yuya for 1,000 more ugly people...

----------


## Raetin

> Hyu
> Can you ask her one more question please?
> Please ask her where you first met. 
> I have a feeling this will entail another amazing experience so be prepared and it will finalize the arch of this story actually bringing us full circle (I hope).
> 
> I think I know why you don't make a move, because there is so much more incredableness that she can deliver that sex is _way_ down low on the list.  Tell you the truth guys I'd rather have gone to that awesome city, this sort of experience is rarer than sex and more life altering.  That said, put it in the bucket list.
> 
> BTW awesome art work!  I think you've captured a magic in her eyes, like a secret she has that she's teasing you about.  And tell Yuya she's too hot to be human she'd throw off the universal balance we have down here!  On the other hand I think I'd trade 1 Yuya for 1,000 more ugly people...



It isn't all about appearance, but it truly helps!!!

I'm thirteen years old but if you've been at my school, they talk about it all the time, about to be fourteen this month.

----------


## Raspberry

She's gorgeous! Haha, the girls on this thread are gonna be getting jealous  :smiley:  Please ask more questions! When suitable of course. We're all very curious  ::D:

----------


## PXUmais

Envy.... 

Just.. pure.. envy..

----------


## Astpro

She's very beautiful! And you are very good at drawing btw.

----------


## GMoney

Are you a professional artist?  That's incredible!

----------


## Hyu

Thanks for the compliments, but to be honest, I'm not really that good of an artist.

I study game design & development, which requires a certain amount of drawing skills,
but compared to my classmates, I'm not a good artist at all.
Then again, I'm a programmer at heart, so it's all good.

Edit:
*Update:* A quick visit to teraluna at night

Nothing really happens though, I WILD during a powernap in the middle of the day and end up in Teraluna at night.
Yuya is asleep and so is everyone else, including animals & plants. It's pretty dark there at night.

----------


## Winamp

> I study game design & development, which requires a certain amount of drawing skills,
> but compared to my classmates, I'm not a good artist at all.



But compared to us, you are really good  :smiley:

----------


## changed

> Envy.... 
> 
> Just.. pure.. envy..



  Yah I know, Hyu is really starting to piss me off.  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

So Hyu.. find the most erotic moment in which you have ever seen her, and draw it for us.. haha.. really im just kidding.. but its a nice thought lol

----------


## Wristblade56

game design? AWESOME!!! that's somethng that i'm really interested in. and yeah you're a really good artist! i can only draw a LITTLE bit, and most of my drawings look a lot like boxy stickmen  :tongue2:  anyways, i read your little dream. so you didn't wake her up??? ah well, not like the dream lasted very long.

----------


## Hyu

> Yah I know, Hyu is really starting to piss me off.



 :tongue2: 





> So Hyu.. find the most erotic moment in which you have ever seen her, and draw it for us.. haha.. really im just kidding.. but its a nice thought lol



Lol. I don't draw very often, but when I do, my classmates complain that I'm always drawing women. ~_~






> game design? AWESOME!!! that's somethng that i'm really interested in. and yeah you're a really good artist! i can only draw a LITTLE bit, and most of my drawings look a lot like boxy stickmen  anyways, i read your little dream. so you didn't wake her up??? ah well, not like the dream lasted very long.



Game design is awesome indeed, though it's quite hard to find a college that teaches it properly.
I was thinking the exact same way (I can only draw stick figures) when I entered the first artistic class (obligatory), and I was quite worried when I saw that most of my classmates were already very experienced.
The class was really awesome though, they taught us so many useful techniques which made learning so much easier, and gave me the confidence to actually draw more elaborate and complex things.

----------


## Screems

Amazing experience, don't really know where to start with this one.
Ahh, your Dream Guide, Spirit Guide, Friend, Wife, or whatever you call it is hot. Very hot.
I think what we're dealing with here is something of a "Life Companion".
You mentioned she was present during your childhood? There you go.
She knows you so well because she is you, she was there from the beginning. That's why you have such a strong attraction for her.
This world, Terulna or however you spell it, is a manifestation of your imagination, all those crazy ideas as a child made "real". 
I suggest asking her more questions, deep questions. Ask her about how you met, and most importantly, why don't you remember all of it?
Once again, amazing stuff. Just goes to show you we here are the pioneers of dream control and its secrets. Amazing.

----------


## insideout

I wish I could meet a dream character as conscious and interesting as yours. Maybe someday.
I think most likely she is something like a well developed part of yourself, but separate from your usual, conscious self. Like an imaginary friend who has taken on a life of her own  :wink2: 
The human mind is so complicated, I don't think these sorts of things need to be explained with spirits, angels, or any supernatural type stuff. Though I'm not against using these terms occasionally.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I started drawing the scene where she taught me how to walk on water some time ago.
> Unfortunately, with exams coming up, I don't have the time to finish it anytime soon.
> I thought I'd show you the WIP though: (Turns out, drawing dreams is hard, how do you draw "perfect"?)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Yuya_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way you think. You are an amazing artist. I am applying to get into the New Media Arts program at my college, and learn computer animation.





> Hyu
> Can you ask her one more question please?
> Please ask her where you first met. 
> I have a feeling this will entail another amazing experience so be prepared and it will finalize the arch of this story actually bringing us full circle (I hope).
> 
> I think I know why you don't make a move, because there is so much more incredableness that she can deliver that sex is _way_ down low on the list.  Tell you the truth guys I'd rather have gone to that awesome city, this sort of experience is rarer than sex and more life altering.  That said, put it in the bucket list.
> 
> BTW awesome art work!  I think you've captured a magic in her eyes, like a secret she has that she's teasing you about.  And tell Yuya she's too hot to be human she'd throw off the universal balance we have down here!  On the other hand I think I'd trade 1 Yuya for 1,000 more ugly people...



I agree.





> Thanks for the compliments, but to be honest, I'm not really that good of an artist.
> 
> I study game design & development, which requires a certain amount of drawing skills,
> but compared to my classmates, I'm not a good artist at all.
> Then again, I'm a programmer at heart, so it's all good.
> 
> Edit:
> *Update:* A quick visit to teraluna at night
> 
> ...







> So Hyu.. find the most erotic moment in which you have ever seen her, and draw it for us.. haha.. really im just kidding..



No you are not.  :Cheeky: 





> Lol. I don't draw very often, but when I do, my classmates complain that I'm always drawing women. ~_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game design is awesome indeed, though it's quite hard to find a college that teaches it properly.
> I was thinking the exact same way (I can only draw stick figures) when I entered the first artistic class (obligatory), and I was quite worried when I saw that most of my classmates were already very experienced.
> The class was really awesome though, they taught us so many useful techniques which made learning so much easier, and gave me the confidence to actually draw more elaborate and complex things.







> Amazing experience, don't really know where to start with this one.
> Ahh, your Dream Guide, Spirit Guide, Friend, Wife, or whatever you call it is hot. Very hot.
> I think what we're dealing with here is something of a "Life Companion".
> You mentioned she was present during your childhood? There you go.
> She knows you so well because she is you, she was there from the beginning. That's why you have such a strong attraction for her.
> This world, Terulna or however you spell it, is a manifestation of your imagination, all those crazy ideas as a child made "real". 
> I suggest asking her more questions, deep questions. Ask her about how you met, and most importantly, why don't you remember all of it?
> Once again, amazing stuff. Just goes to show you we here are the pioneers of dream control and its secrets. Amazing.



I disagree that Yuya and Teraluna are manifestations of his imagination based on personal experience.

----------


## Wristblade56

> I disagree that Yuya and Teraluna are manifestations of his imagination based on personal experience.



What else could they be?

----------


## atkins513

> What else could they be?



There are a lot of different opinions on what these manifestations may be. Some people believe they are real beings from other worlds. Some people believe they are completely created by the mind. Other's believe they are angels, demons, and so on. The different ideas of what these are is limitless and continues to grow with every new perception of yet another mind new to the world of lucid dreaming. There is no answer, yet there are thousands. This is not a question that can be answered to any certainty but only interpreted by many. My personal opinion on this is still very open and I may not have an opinion until I have encountered hundreds more of these experiences.

----------


## Raspberry

I think that everyone should be open-minded as to "what/who Yuya is" because as atkins513 said, there is no definate answer. Hyu will simply have to find this out for himself and trust his beliefs as to why she is in his dreams. Anyone who says "no, that's not right because science says blahblahblah" is rather close-minded in my opinion. 

Do you know _everything_ there is to know about dreams and this world?

----------


## Hukif

There goes people again, assuming the ones who follow science are close-minded.
It isn't that they know everything, it is that there is no reason to believe in the incredible claim because to them there is no evidence. As simple as that.

----------


## Raspberry

> There goes people again, assuming the ones who follow science are close-minded.
> It isn't that they know everything, it is that there is no reason to believe in the incredible claim because to them there is no evidence. As simple as that.



Ok, so I guess I did stereotype there (oops *hangs head*) but I do believe that many people (especially people who are very logical -and there's nothing wrong with that-) instantly write this type of thing off. And to me, It's quite hard to understand because I am a very open-minded person. So when I see someone write something like "oh, no, it CAN'T be that because...." I get quite annoyed. And there's probably plenty of people who get annoyed that I am that way. Just two sides of the coin.

 Obviously I am can be skeptical, see something and think "what the hell is this" but I don't instantly think "there is NO way that's true" especially when it comes to dreaming, because it's a possibility. I guess I do believe that everything has a ring of truth, in a way  :smiley: 

I'm sorry for any offense caused  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Hukif

Oh ok, guess it is annoying though, have seen so many people who, when they don't convince the other party because of their personal experience, they start calling names and insulting, but don't really consider that people logical lol

----------


## atkins513

> There goes people again, assuming the ones who follow science are close-minded.
> It isn't that they know everything, it is that there is no reason to believe in the incredible claim because to them there is no evidence. As simple as that.



Hukif, It is not that I do not follow the science behind Lding, and its not that I do not believe in the science behind Lding, because honestly, the science of it all is one of the most accurate things I have found personally. However, I do leave it open to my own ongoing change of my personal belief based on continuing ld experience. I also believe it is every ones else's right to develop their own opinions and ideas of what these experiences are.. You and I should not tell someone that their ideas are wrong or impossible.. yet we should give them our own opinions, suggestions, and ideas, but leave open any possibility as they may interpret their own experiences. People will then develop their personal belief based on personal experience and information from the community as a whole. I do not believe anyone here has said the science behind LDing, or anyones personal view on the science behind Lding is wrong, but that no one should tell another that their interpretation is absolute and truth. Regardless of whether yo have done this or not, many in this community have experienced this and may be sensitive to it.

----------


## Raspberry

Discussions and debating scares me. I'm off to study chemistry (and physics... and biology...)

And who said I wasn't into science?  :Shades wink:  

I guess I implied that. *Studies*  ::D:

----------


## insideout

I think maybe it's not as important what anyone else thinks Yuya is. What's more important is what she seems to be while in the dream. Does that make sense?
Because whatever feels true while in the dream is true within the dream, even if it's not necessarily true in waking reality.

----------


## atkins513

> I think maybe it's not as important what anyone else thinks Yuya is. What's more important is what she seems to be while in the dream. Does that make sense?
> Because whatever feels true while in the dream is true within the dream, even if it's not necessarily true in waking reality.



Very nicely put.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Very nicely put.



I agree 110%  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What else could they be?



Real.





> I think maybe it's not as important what anyone else thinks Yuya is. What's more important is what she seems to be while in the dream. Does that make sense?
> Because whatever feels true while in the dream is true within the dream, even if it's not necessarily true in waking reality.



Yes, it does make sense. Yet, I disagree. Here's why: we exist in waking life, and in dream life. When you share a dream with someone from Earth, they have dream body and a physical body.

----------


## atkins513

> Real.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does make sense. Yet, I disagree. Here's why: we exist in waking life, and in dream life. When you share a dream with someone from Earth, they have dream body and a physical body.



WakingNomad: While I personally like your ideas, opinions, and information on dream sharing, dream characters, and other things you have written about. Many people enjoy arguing against opinons like yours... expect a flame of disbelief and "rational" argument unless of course my post defers that ahead of time lol

----------


## Baron Samedi

> WakingNomad: While I personally like your ideas, opinions, and information on dream sharing, dream characters, and other things you have written about. Many people enjoy arguing against opinons like yours... expect a flame of disbelief and "rational" argument unless of course my post defers that ahead of time lol



I always expect it. There is a bug on my screen, and it won't go away. I can't kill it. Is it immortal?

----------


## Wristblade56

real... i guess it's possible, there's so much we don't know about LDing that i can't just say that's not possible. i guess you finally whacked my head with that hammer enough times to make a crack. yeah, i noticed the bug too. it always walks in a figure 8? lol

----------


## Winamp

Yeah and it always apear when atkins513 post something...
Weird...  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

hey people, i just noticed that we're going  :Off topic:

----------


## Winamp

:Off topic:   ::sniper:: 

So Hyu, is there any news about Yuya?

----------


## changed

:Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:   ::sniper::  "Dam off topic sons of bitches!"

----------


## Raspberry

:Eek: 

Yes, how is Yuya faring?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Hyu

> So Hyu, is there any news about Yuya?



Not yet, but even though I'm having a bad sleep schedule due to school yet again, I'm still having a good amount of lucid's which is nice.
I'll be traveling a lot for the next few days, so it's likely that I won't post any updates until I'm back.

Edit: I sometimes have trouble remembering the goals I have set myself for my lucid dreams.
It seems I only remember them if I reach a very high level of lucidity.
So even though I have lucid dreams I don't always remember that I want to meet Yuya.

I'd really like to try more WILD's because you enter the dreams fully lucid with your goals in mind,
but unfortunately I don't have sleep time to spare right now.
I really should try it during nap's again though.
The only two times I tried during a nap I was successful and it felt quite easy to enter a dream.

----------


## cedward1

I am curious as to where the names "Haven" and "Riven" came from. For one thing, "Haven" was the name of a planet in Star Trek TNG that was sort of like a Shangri-la. In that particular episode, a guy was on board the Enterprise who was looking for a girl he had dreamed about since he was a little boy. He had drawn pictures of her, as you seem to have done. In the end, he found out she was real all along and had dreamed of him since she was a little girl. 

Riven was the name of the Age featured in the sequel to Myst. I had Myst in mind after seeing the sketch of the "temple" in your dream, which looks a bit like the library in that particular world. Also, the girl reminded me of Catherine, who also wrote an Age at one time that contained luminescent flying creatures. Also it seems to me she had some dreaming capabilities. So it seemed coincindental when I read this that Haven was also known as Riven, which was Catherine's home world. 

So I'm guessing that you are either a Trekkie and/or a Myst fan. Otherwise this is a pretty weird coincidence.

----------


## Raetin

I've heard Haven before in many things but if he didn't get that from star trek than that is a weird coincidence.

----------


## Wristblade56

Hyu, what you should probrobly do is build a wormhole generator in your room or something while in a lucid, that way whenever you're lucid, you can go to Terraluna without all that effort. or you could steal a stargate.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hyu

> I am curious as to where the names "Haven" and "Riven" came from. For one thing, "Haven" was the name of a planet in Star Trek TNG that was sort of like a Shangri-la. In that particular episode, a guy was on board the Enterprise who was looking for a girl he had dreamed about since he was a little boy. He had drawn pictures of her, as you seem to have done. In the end, he found out she was real all along and had dreamed of him since she was a little girl. 
> 
> Riven was the name of the Age featured in the sequel to Myst. I had Myst in mind after seeing the sketch of the "temple" in your dream, which looks a bit like the library in that particular world. Also, the girl reminded me of Catherine, who also wrote an Age at one time that contained luminescent flying creatures. Also it seems to me she had some dreaming capabilities. So it seemed coincindental when I read this that Haven was also known as Riven, which was Catherine's home world. 
> 
> So I'm guessing that you are either a Trekkie and/or a Myst fan. Otherwise this is a pretty weird coincidence.



o_O
I have played the Myst series indeed, though it has been a very long time since I played the second one.
I did remember that Riven was the name of the first sequel, but I did not remember that there were any similarities in content, this is quite interesting.
As for TNG, yes, I have watched quite a few episodes when I was younger.
Again, this was so long ago that I do not remember any of the episode plots.

The only thing I could think off when I wrote down Haven in my DJ was the world from Firefly, which didn't seem related content wise.

Maybe these things inspired my dreams when I was younger, and I remembered a dream world I have created as a kid?
I have no idea... this is pretty cool though, thanks for pointing this out!

----------


## Hyu

Update: How long have I known you? - A friendly fight with Yuya.

----------


## changed

Very interesting, Hyu.  This is really starting to freak me out a bit.  I wish I could have interesting experiences like this.  ENVY!

----------


## MatrixMaster92

> Update: How long have I known you? - A friendly fight with Yuya.



What an interesting response she gave when you asked how long you've known her. Wow!

----------


## ekspresis

so cool. your fight/practice with Yuya reminded me of Harry Potter and Dumbledore  ::D: . I'm glad I've bookmarked this thread lol - lots of useful and inspirational information.
You could ask her if she's immortal considering what she said about you knowing each other before your birth. anyway, keep us updated  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's so crazy how your experiences parallel mine with Selene. The first time I realized she was real, she attacked me on the Moon, with every clack of our quarterstaffs saying, "I'M REAL, I'M REAL, I'M REAL!"

Amazing amazing amazing.

And, you were standing on water.

Next time, I suggest asking her for a drink of water, her being the goddess of water.

----------


## Hyu

I completely forgot to ask her about being a goddess and about Selene.
I hope I'll remember to do so next time.

----------


## Snowboy

So much stuff has happened in the past week. WHY COULDN'T THIS HAVE HAPPENED WHEN I WASN'T GONE?!?!?!





> I completely forgot to ask her about being a goddess and about Selene.



What does she have to do with Selene besides having a creepily similar tale?

Anyway, this is turning out to be an interesting tale. You rediscovering who Yuya is - AMAZING! Turning out to be much better than a spirit guide... that is, if I think she is what I think she is.  ::D:  Battle skills also being rediscovered... fuck yeah! Can't imagine what you would be like in full blown combat! Absolutely amazing!

My advice to the current situation: let things follow their natural course. This could to prove to be much bigger than what anybody originally thought it was! It reminds me a lot of WakingNomad... could you be the next one?  ::lol:: 

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## PXUmais

> Update: How long have I known you? - A friendly fight with Yuya.



Interesting.

----------


## Hyu

> What does she have to do with Selene besides having a creepily similar tale?



Those are the two character names I remember from childhood dreams, Yuya and Selene.
I cannot remember who Selene was though, but the name stuck in my head just like Yuya did.





> My advice to the current situation: let things follow their natural course.



That's what I plan to do  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

Something I just remembered: I may have a character of my own. I distinctly remember a character from one of my dreams named Rachel. My dream was a bit blurry, but I could see her quite clearly. Upon waking I thought she was an interesting character. For some reason I was also asking her to give me the ability to speak above a whisper. She refused to do it, but later I did get the ability to speak normally. A first for me.  ::|: 

Anyway, I'm going 50-50 on this. I plan to investigate further. Hopefully soon. It seems a bit important. Oh well. Let's see what happens.

----------


## Raetin

I wonder, maybe it's something like Bleach(anime)??  If this really was a spirit of some sort then that would be awesome.  Maybe you died in one world but was reborn in this world, if what she says is true.....

----------


## tokolak

Im very new to concept of lucid dreaming and as of now have not experienced one but my guess is that, as other posts have stated, you see her as more than a normal DC there for she behaves more than a DC. I believe she might be your sub conscience but given a DC body. Although your conscience mind will not know things in a dream, she knows. This makes sense because your sub conscience creates the feelings, the smell and everything else in a dream, you just manipulate it. Her being your sub  conscience explains why she knows your thoughts and why you have no desire to talk to her. You know everything there is to know about her she is a figment of your deeper thoughts. And finally you only meet her in lucid s because that is where your conscience mind and sub conscience mind interact the most.

----------


## Snowboy

Really? An almost-normal DC? Try learning your terms before you try to come to any solutions, even if they don't agree with the more outrageous theories.

----------


## atkins513

> Really? An almost-normal DC? Try learning your terms before you try to come to any solutions, even if they don't agree with the more outrageous theories.



Come on Snowboy, cut him some slack, it was his first ever post to DV lol... Welcome to DV!!

----------


## Snowboy

> Come on Snowboy, cut him some slack, it was his first ever post to DV lol... Welcome to DV!!



Oh. Didn't notice that. But still. He shouldn't jump to a conclusion so quickly.

----------


## mcslurry

I never know what I'm talking about, so feel free to ignore me, LOL, but:

I think the reason she isn't leaving, is because you don't want her to. Even if on the surface it might seem like you do, or are curious as to why she does not leave. You seem to have some kind of attachment to her, and deep down I think you acknowledge that, so I think that when she replies, saying she exists, she is doing what you want her to, subconsciously. I also think the reason you can't manipulate her is because really, you don't want to. You like her for what she is. "Want" and "necessity" are our greatest motivations.

----------


## Wristblade56

> I never know what I'm talking about, so feel free to ignore me, LOL, but:
> 
> I think the reason she isn't leaving, is because you don't want her to. Even if on the surface it might seem like you do, or are curious as to why she does not leave. You seem to have some kind of attachment to her, and deep down I think you acknowledge that, so I think that when she replies, saying she exists, she is doing what you want her to, subconsciously. I also think the reason you can't manipulate her is because really, you don't want to. You like her for what she is. "Want" and "necessity" are our greatest motivations.



Exactly. i think it may be more than a DC (Manifestation of Sub-C) but i doubt most of what it says is true. how Hyu could have known ANYTHING before his existance is impossible without divine intervention. (God) This whole thing tore me apart last night. i could hardly sleep thinking of an explanation for this, therefore i am just going to stick to that opinion until i have more information.

----------


## Hyu

> ...is impossible without divine intervention. (God) This whole thing tore me apart last night. i could hardly sleep thinking of an explanation for this...



Does there really need to be an explanation?
Many of the things mentioned in this thread are entirely possible, but there is no way to tell what's happening.
As I mentioned before: personally, I don't worry about it.

I feel bad that you say you're loosing sleep about reading this... seriously, don't worry about it.
Also keep in mind that in my DJ I write down the feelings I experience in my dreams, not how I feel afterwards.
I'm happy I have these dreams, but I don't really worry about what it means at all. (Well, not anymore, I admit, I did in the beginning, which is one reason why I made this topic)

----------


## mcslurry

> Exactly. i think it may be more than a DC (Manifestation of Sub-C) but i doubt most of what it says is true. how Hyu could have known ANYTHING before his existance is impossible without divine intervention. (God) This whole thing tore me apart last night. i could hardly sleep thinking of an explanation for this, therefore i am just going to stick to that opinion until i have more information.



What has been said by Hyu himself (I'm assuming this is the OP) is not known by me, so I can't comment on that. I'd love to check, by my internet is extremely slow and it's morning so I won't be able to wind my way back through the thread to find out. Could you give me a brief explanation if possible? I'm a pretty level-headed person and I also like to think, so maybe I can come up with a plausible explanation?

Apparently I'm a "noob" though, so lol. Who really cares about what I think?

----------


## cedward1

I suppose the most rational explanation is that Yuya is a figment of Hiyu's imagination. That having been said I do not find it impossible that she is something more. I have been kicking around a few ideas while reading this. 

To me, the distinction between one sentient being and another here begins to grow a little vague. Why couldn't there be another conscious personality in existence in one's subconscious? What natural law would that violate? But then, what reason would we have for thinking that way as opposed to thinking of Yuya as simply another personality of the OP's which only manifests itself in the dreamworld? 

I don't know. It's all very interesting. Personally I like the idea of Oneironauts discovering another intelligent race, but I'm afraid my theories to that end are mostly wishful thinking.

P.S. I know I spelled Hyu's name wrong, but I am using someone else's IPad, and haven't figured out how to go back to change it.

----------


## Snowboy

> I suppose the most rational _common_ explanation is that Yuya is a figment of Hiyu's imagination.



Rationality has no place in this thread. Just say it is the most common or widely-accepted explanation.

----------


## Wristblade56

well, when i say "i can hardly sleep" it means it takes me longer than usual to get to sleep. it doesn't mean i wake up feeling like i just ran a marathon, just gets a LITTLE harder to get up in the morning. (which is not that noticeable seeing as i already wanna roll over and smash my alarm clock with a hammer every morning then go back to sleep.) i guess you should just enjoy this stuff, and i think i'm ready to let this go without a logical explaination.  :smiley:

----------


## cedward1

> Rationality has no place in this thread. Just say it is the most common or widely-accepted explanation.



Well, perhaps "simplest" would be a better word. Though not impossible, some other force or entity would require a much more complex explanation.

I don't know that I would agree that rationality has no place in this thread. But it seems to me we've been through this before, and I think it is all a disagreement over definitions.

----------


## PXUmais

AAAAH... 


Rationality is so confuzzling. 


I lie.

----------


## Snowboy

> Well, perhaps "simplest" would be a better word. Though not impossible, some other force or entity would require a much more complex explanation.
> 
> I don't know that I would agree that rationality has no place in this thread. But it seems to me we've been through this before, and I think it is all a disagreement over definitions.



I agree with you; it would be better classified as the simplest definition. Also, I feel that Atkins has already settled the rationality argument. It's a bit further back in the thread in case you haven't seen it yet.

----------


## atkins513

> I agree with you; it would be better classified as the simplest definition. Also, I feel that Atkins has already settled the rationality argument. It's a bit further back in the thread in case you haven't seen it yet.



haha... I was totally thinking this to myself.. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## tokolak

> Really? An almost-normal DC? Try learning your terms before you try to come to any solutions, even if they don't agree with the more outrageous theories.



 Sorry about that... I've pretty much been guessing what theses terms mean based off peoples dream journals. Is there a wiki where I can get clued in on the definitions and explanations of these terms?

----------


## Snowboy

> Is there a wiki where I can get clued in on the definitions and explanations of these terms?



Get ready for another facepalm moment!... Yes; it's at the top of the page, right next to the "Dream Journal" tab.

----------


## tokolak

This isn't my day is it... I guess I should read it before I start sounding more dense.

----------


## PXUmais

> This isn't my day is it... I guess I should read it before I start sounding more dense.



Yes, that would be advised.

----------


## Wristblade56

what he said made perfect sense to me, i don't understand why everyone would be calling the poor fella stupid.

----------


## Snowboy

> what he said made perfect sense to me, i don't understand why everyone would be calling the poor fella stupid.



I never said he was stupid, I just said he should try to learn his terms before he posts. It made sense to me, too, but it doesn't work with what Hyu was describing.

----------


## Wristblade56

> I never said he was stupid, I just said he should try to learn his terms before he posts. It made sense to me, too, but it doesn't work with what Hyu was describing.



well it just sorta looked like it... i'm a naturally lazy person, so i'm just gonna avoid an argument here, apologize for any offense, and leave it at that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

In the Western World, we are taught to believe that all dreams are just figments of our imaginations. We just accept this idea blindly.

----------


## cedward1

> I have been a member of dreamviews for a while now. I have hours of personal research + about 80 Lucid Dreams to my experience. I am blown away by your post. So first of all let me comment on some of the things that have been said here. Logic has no place in this forum. Go ask your neighbor if having out of body experiences and being able to control that is logical or if he thinks it is "rational" to believe this is possible? Lets see how rational things become in anyone's eyes at the point you start telling everyone you know about these experiences? Second of all, for someone who has VERY LITTLE lucid experience to tell you how you need be more realistic and "rational" about how you perceive the dream world and/or the characters in it is  a joke. You have more experience yet someone with far less gives you advice in a way that sounds as they know better? lol. We are all here to offer our opinions and help to one another, but to outwardly suggest that a certain idea or philosophy is not rational is an ignorant way to position one's self. The very topic we speak of is not rational to most people. The capabilities of the dream world are very open not only to interpretation but to possibility.



(Is this what you were referring to, Snowboy?) 

I have to respectfully disagree here. To say that logic and rationality has no place in this forum is to say we will no longer be looking for answers.  How can you explain a phenomenon if you don't take all the evidence into account and base your judgement on what is most supported by facts? If we all just give our opinions without objectively weighing them in a search for the truth, we can't get anywhere.

As I say, I think it's an argument over definition. Atkins is defining  "rational" and "logical" as something more subjective than I am. 

Now let's look at an illustration:

I wake up one morning, and the ground is white. Glancing out the window, I conlcude it has snowed. Does that mean it's impossible that someone came along with a paint sprayer during the night and painted everything white? No, but it is more rational to say that the evidence points towards the snow theory.

In a similar way, if Hyu dreams of a girl who says she is real, it is more likely that it is just a dream character saying "I'm real". Nothing Hyu has described is outside the realm of what is possible for any dream derived purely from the activity of Hyu's own mind. It would be irrational to conclude that something radically different is going on here. But at the same time it would be irrational to say that I know for a fact that nothing radically different is going on here. However, the "law" of parsimony says that the most simplistic answer is most likely the truth. So it would be rational to say that the second hypothesis is more likely.  

If lucid dreaming is to ever make progress as a science, we have to have to make sure we are grounded in logical thinking. It can be an art without logic, which is all that some are after. There is nothing wrong with that. But to get answers, the best method is to apply a scientific approach. At least that's how I see it.

By the way tokolak, don't worry if people seem hard on you in this forum. You will find that people here are pretty plain spoken, and will tell you exactly what they think. Which, in my opinion, is a good thing.

----------


## changed

> (Is this what you were referring to, Snowboy?) 
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree here. To say that logic and rationality has no place in this forum is to say we will no longer be looking for answers.  How can you explain a phenomenon if you don't take all the evidence into account and base your judgement on what is most supported by facts? If we all just give our opinions without objectively weighing them in a search for the truth, we can't get anywhere.
> 
> As I say, I think it's an argument over definition. Atkins is defining  "rational" and "logical" as something more subjective than I am. 
> 
> Now let's look at an illustration:
> 
> I wake up one morning, and the ground is white. Glancing out the window, I conlcude it has snowed. Does that mean it's impossible that someone came along with a paint sprayer during the night and painted everything white? No, but it is more rational to say that the evidence points towards the snow theory.
> ...



 :Clap:   Very well put, I agree with that 100%.  It is perfectly possible for Yuya to be a seperate entity, but not as likely.  That doesn't mean I am saying that she is just a figment of Hyus imagination, it just means that is the most likely.  Why is it more likely,  well because the brain is fully capable of creating very believable feelings and situations.  Rationality is nothing to frown upon, and doesn't mean you are close minded, it actually means the opposite.

----------


## Wristblade56

that's what i've been thinking exactly. cedward, you put that in a way i never could have.  ::thumbup::

----------


## atkins513

"We are all here to offer our opinions and help to one another, but to outwardly suggest that a certain idea or philosophy is not rational is an ignorant way to position one's self."

I believe this sums up what I meant by my statement. Of course logic isn't bad. Of course scientific explanation is wanted and needed. In fact I personally look for the "logical" scientific explanation in all of this. However, the reason I said what I did was because one person in particular stated his opinion in a way that presumably ruled out every other possible explanation and in a way that Postulated any opinion other than of a scientific nature was unintelligent. There is no place in these forums for complete closed mindedness. We should allow everyone to offer their own ideas without telling them they are stupid. The most useful thing about these forums are that there are so many minds coming together with so many different ideas, opinions, and solutions that we are able to make forward progression throughout the whole forum over time. We should all work together offering our thoughts without negating the entire system.  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

Back to the original point.  Lets just enjoy the stories as they come  :smiley:

----------


## Caden

:Off topic: 
I thought this thread was about a recurring DC?

----------


## atkins513

> I thought this thread was about a recurring DC?



Right on. Hence my point of "Back to the original point" lol

----------


## Hyu

*Update:* Riding a Gryphon through a canyon with Yuya - Who was Selene?

I've had a few more cool dreams while I was gone (none with Yuya), but since I was hanging out with friends I wasn't really able to write them down.
It would have been pretty awkward to do so with them around. :/

I wonder if "waking thoughts" really do destabilize the dream?
It does make sense in some way, and it would explain why my dreams with Yuya last longer than others.
Does anyone else have experiences with this? If you really focus on the dream world, and fully believe that you're actually there, not thinking about waking life at all, will it make the dream last longer?

----------


## changed

Interesting read...

----------


## Snowboy

I haven't ever entered the Deep Dreaming Sleep. But that's because I am just starting off with shared dreaming. I have only had one; hopefully I will have more later.

----------


## Wristblade56

cool. i'm about to set out on a quest to see for myself if these places really are real.

----------


## CyperAleksi

This is fun/cool/awesome etc. to read and all... but what exactly you think about all of this yourself. Huy?

And with that I mean: I personally think it's all just made up by your subconscious and stuff, not "another place" like dimension or whatever.
But I am interested to hear, that what you think of it?

----------


## changed

Hey Hyu, you should ask Yuya if it is possible for her to jog your memory somehow.  I doubt it is possible, but I think it would result in a very interesting experience.  What ever Yuya is, she sounds very special.  I would ask her all kinds of questions, probably to the point of annoyance lol.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hyu

> This is fun/cool/awesome etc. to read and all... but what exactly you think about all of this yourself. Huy?
> 
> And with that I mean: I personally think it's all just made up by your subconscious and stuff, not "another place" like dimension or whatever.
> But I am interested to hear, that what you think of it?



Well... this is quite hard to answer, but I will try.
Be prepared for a wall of text though...
You already know how I feel about it during the dreams (everything feels real), but being awake I have a split opinion about it.

*Some background information:* (tl;dr)
I know I had many lucid dreams as a child. I also knew Yuya was in some of them.
I also remember that a lot of dreams played in a fantasy world.
When I first had these dreams I was very young, though I can't tell you how old I was.
During that time (and basically up to a few months ago), I had no-one to talk to. (when I was a child, people would tell me I made up these stories)
To make things worse I didn't fully understand the difference between dreaming and waking life.
Don't get me wrong, I could easily tell them apart, and I knew my dreams wouldn't influence my waking life, but I didn't know that dreams were "not real".
I always assumed sometimes at night I would just live another life.

As I grew older, I started trying to rationalize dreams.
I didn't know that expectations played a role... I didn't know anything at all.
At some point I decided that none of it was real, mostly because that's what I was taught, "dreams aren't real".
My dream recall decreased dramatically, down to maybe a dream per month, non of which played in a fantasy world or anything (but I did have an occasional lucid dream).
I missed these dreams though. Even though I knew they were a figment of my imagination, they were awesome.

At the age of 24 I quite randomly got introduced to lucid dreaming by a girl studying sleep disorders (she's a lucid dreamer).
I assumed everyone had occasional lucid dreams up to this point, but that for some reason I couldn't understand, everyone was afraid to talk about it.
She explained quite a few things related to lucid dreaming to me, and I ended up researching more on the subject.
I quickly started having lucid dreams again, mostly using the DILD technique, but I also had some successful experiments with WILD.
After some time I realized that there was a recurring DC in my dreams, which marked the creation of this thread.
Well... actually I've known for a bit longer, but I was too afraid to post, especially since I was a new member.

*My thoughts:*
Everything I have experienced can be rationalized in a non-supernatural way:
A recurring DC is nothing abnormal in lucid dreamsAfter remembering some of my childhood dreams, I may have subconsciously expected Yuya to be this DC, and expected her to do everything she did.These memories that keep popping up in my dreams lately may either be real memories of childhood dreams, or they may be "false memories".Reading some of WakingNomad's DJ entries I expected these kind of "overwhelming" lucid dreams to be absolutely possible.In the lucids I had featuring Yuya, I was overwhelmed to the point where I nearly forgot about waking life. This could explain why everything I experienced felt "real".As a child I was super creative, I used to make up tons of fantasy stories and was daydreaming all the time. This could explain the dreams I had as a child; I may have unknowingly incubated my dreams.

The list goes on, but you get the idea.
I'm an atheist (but not against the idea of believing), I'm a scientist, so I'm thinking to myself: "this makes sense... right?"
However, I'm very open minded (or at least I like to think that I am).
I like to rely on scientific facts, but when there are none, I don't mind speculations.

So my thoughts are these:
Over the past few hundred years, we've been taught a lot of bs, so why wouldn't "dreams aren't real" be part of that?
There are no scientific facts that prove or favor either idea.
The list I posted above may very well explain everything, but so might the existence of the dream plane (and her being a separate entity).
Saying that the list is more rational to favor that theory seemed good at first, but now it feels too much based on the "dreams aren't real" statement.
Since there are no scientific facts I cannot dismiss either of them.

And that's pretty much where I'm stuck at.
I know that with the way things are right now, I have no way to find out the truth... regardless of what I experience in my dreams, regardless of the experiments I undertake.
I don't know if this counts as an answer, but I really feel like I can't get anywhere past that.
I hope this makes sense, if not feel free to ask questions.  :tongue2: 






> Hey Hyu, you should ask Yuya if it is possible for her to jog your memory somehow.  I doubt it is possible, but I think it would result in a very interesting experience.  What ever Yuya is, she sounds very special.  I would ask her all kinds of questions, probably to the point of annoyance lol.



I'm planning on doing that one day, and I don't really doubt that it's possible.
She's done it before to some extend, though they are usually more like memories of feelings, abilities, or an overall scenario / description of an event, not like a scene from a movie.
Then again this makes sense, memories in waking life work in a similar way.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well... this is quite hard to answer, but I will try.
> Be prepared for a wall of text though...
> You already know how I feel about it during the dreams (everything feels real), but being awake I have a split opinion about it.
> 
> *Some background information:* (tl;dr)
> I know I had many lucid dreams as a child. I also knew Yuya was in some of them.
> I also remember that a lot of dreams played in a fantasy world.
> When I first had these dreams I was very young, though I can't tell you how old I was.
> During that time (and basically up to a few months ago), I had no-one to talk to. (when I was a child, people would tell me I made up these stories)
> ...



I love how rational you are. I had the same thoughts when I first encountered Selene. The difference is I had already encountered other dreamers from DV in confirmed shared dreams, and we encountered other entities together. I did not know the difference between dreams and waking life until I was around 7 or 8 years old.

Also, "Dreams are all in your head," - where did this idea come from? (rhetorical)

In many cultures they believe in the Dream Plane Theory in different ways.

----------


## CyperAleksi

> And that's pretty much where I'm stuck at.
> I know that with the way things are right now, I have no way to find out the truth... regardless of what I experience in my dreams, regardless of the experiments I undertake.
> I don't know if this counts as an answer, but I really feel like I can't get anywhere past that.
> I hope this makes sense, if not feel free to ask questions.



Alright, thanks for the answer.

This whole thing is so incredible and outstanding, it almost makes me cry that I haven't had any lucids like this, or even ones with control.  ::cry:: 
But hey, keep us posted. And... wish me luck.  :smiley:

----------


## Hyu

> Also, "Dreams are all in your head," - where did this idea come from? (rhetorical)
> 
> In many cultures they believe in the Dream Plane Theory in different ways.



This is an important piece of information, thanks for mentioning this!





> Alright, thanks for the answer.
> 
> This whole thing is so incredible and outstanding, it almost makes me cry that I haven't had any lucids like this, or even ones with control. 
> But hey, keep us posted. And... wish me luck.



Then let me say a few (hopefully) encouraging words.
Although I had little trouble having lucid dreams again, they were very short, and most of them weren't very interesting (with some exceptions).
The recurring DC thing was intriguing, but it didn't really feel that special, possibly because she looked different in every dream... I don't really know.
Reading WakingNomad's DJ I got the confidence to overcome the "train of thought barrier" that having such dreams is something super special and very hard to achieve.
I believe that if I can overcome this barrier, so can you and everyone else.
Try to get rid of the "incredible and outstanding" train of thought, I personally think that it's poisonous.
Think of this as something that's holding you back, and completely disregard it.
I bet you already have experienced ridiculous things in your dreams that completely violate the laws of physics, so why shouldn't you be able to "make it happen" in lucids?
Believe that you already have all the powers you need. (you do!)
Picture how awesome it will be when you manage whatever you're trying to do, look forward to it, anticipate it.

Good luck with your lucid dreams!

----------


## CyperAleksi

> This is an important piece of information, thanks for mentioning this!
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me say a few (hopefully) encouraging words.
> Although I had little trouble having lucid dreams again, they were very short, and most of them weren't very interesting (with some exceptions).
> The recurring DC thing was intriguing, but it didn't really feel that special, possibly because she looked different in every dream... I don't really know.
> Reading WakingNomad's DJ I got the confidence to overcome the "train of thought barrier" that having such dreams is something super special and very hard to achieve.
> I believe that if I can overcome this barrier, so can you and everyone else.
> ...



Thank you very much.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> The list I posted above may very well explain everything, but so might the existence of the dream plane (and her being a separate entity).



Have a shared dream someday. It will help confirm your belief in the dream plane. It has for me.  :smiley:

----------


## Hyu

I probably will, but first I want to settle down a bit, and get a better understanding of my current dreams. (that is, increase my confidence while in the dream) 
I wouldn't know who to try it with though, I don't really have the confidence to try it with someone on these forums and
I only know one lucid dreamer personally whom I don't have much contact with.

----------


## Snowboy

> I probably will, but first I want to settle down a bit, and get a better understanding of my current dreams. (that is, increase my confidence while in the dream) 
> I wouldn't know who to try it with though, I don't really have the confidence to try it with someone on these forums and
> I only know one lucid dreamer personally whom I don't have much contact with.



Just find somebody, ask them if they want to dream-share, and go with it. Either that or you can join Dreamcatchers. Right now we are doing something that involves SDing. Or you can contact one of the more well-known SDers and ask them for help with it.

----------


## Raetin

> Well... this is quite hard to answer, but I will try.
> Be prepared for a wall of text though...
> You already know how I feel about it during the dreams (everything feels real), but being awake I have a split opinion about it.
> 
> *Some background information:* (tl;dr)
> I know I had many lucid dreams as a child. I also knew Yuya was in some of them.
> I also remember that a lot of dreams played in a fantasy world.
> When I first had these dreams I was very young, though I can't tell you how old I was.
> During that time (and basically up to a few months ago), I had no-one to talk to. (when I was a child, people would tell me I made up these stories)
> ...



"Dreams aren't real" is probably more likely, but there's no proof and vice versa.  Your words really got me into thinking too.

----------


## Caden

Here is something that people may find interesting

*Australian Aborigine Dream Beliefs*
Australian Aborigine Dream Beliefs | Dream Encyclopedia | dreamhawk.com

But this one is even more interesting
*Islamic Dream Traditions*
Islamic Dream Traditions | Dream Encyclopedia | dreamhawk.com

----------


## Mynameraulduke

Well if you believe in spirit guides next time you see her ask her Are you my spirit guide, or if thats not to your liking ask her are you my dream guide, or if you want just ask who are you

----------


## Hyu

> Here is something that people may find interesting
> 
> *Australian Aborigine Dream Beliefs*
> Australian Aborigine Dream Beliefs | Dream Encyclopedia | dreamhawk.com
> 
> But this one is even more interesting
> *Islamic Dream Traditions*
> Islamic Dream Traditions | Dream Encyclopedia | dreamhawk.com



Thanks for those links, I'll be sure to check them out if I get some free time!





> Well if you believe in spirit guides next time you see her ask her Are you my spirit guide, or if thats not to your liking ask her are you my dream guide, or if you want just ask who are you



I've already asked her, she clearly stated that she is an entity inhabiting the world I was visiting.

----------


## Winamp

Maybe you should ask her to visit earth sometimes...

----------


## Hyu

> Maybe you should ask her to visit earth sometimes...



I actually forgot to write this down in my DJ, so cool that you just made me remember!  :smiley: 
She asked if I could show her earth one day. She's especially intrigued by car's because she's never seen anything alike, and she really wants to drive one.

----------


## Winamp

Wow, cool  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> She asked if I could show her earth one day. She's especially intrigued by car's because she's never seen anything alike, and she really wants to drive one.



I hope she is a decent driver... wear a helmet.

----------


## Hyu

> I hope she is a decent driver... wear a helmet.



 :laugh:

----------


## Raetin

I wish the dream plane was real, but who knows, maybe it is.  It would bring a lot of chaos so it probably has a border if it were real.

----------


## changed

What is the dream plane, anyway.

----------


## Cliff

I'm really enjoying this thread and I thank you for regularly posting your experiences as it is very inspiring for my self and I'm sure it is very inspiring for other Lucid Dreamers that are also in the same situation as me.

Your experiences really are mindblowing and help to increase my determination to LD and to improve my DR so much!

I started to LD when I was 17, when I first found out about the subject, I am now 19 and unfortunately due to being a student and in employment, suddenly managed to take myself away from the idea however I am back to keeping a dream journal, and plan to LD much more frequently now with specific aims and expectations in mind....

I really look forward to your future posts  :smiley: 

Cliff

----------


## Caden

> I wish the dream plane was real, but who knows, maybe it is. It would bring a lot of chaos so it probably has a border if it were real.



It has a border, your imagination.

----------


## bust113

_Man, I am really enjoying this thread, been keeping me busy the last few days to get to the end of it.

But this partially proves a theory of mine that I came up with a year or two ago. This theory is basically of how life works, and what happens when you die.

The idea of this is that we are in a tangled chain of lives and when we die we are born into another. But there is a main world (That I will call the "Home World"), and life that each "real" person has, but every now and then we go into these "secondary" lives, like what we are in now, for some reason (to maybe learn about something). When one of your secondary lives is over, you either go back to the Home World, or start another secondary life, its quite random. In the Home World, everyone and everything is absolutely perfect in every way. In the Home World we all have spouses that we are tied to, they could not be separated at all because they are both perfect for each other. Only one of each couple can be in a secondary life at a time, so you are very likely to meet the other in your dreams, where they are a separate being from your imagination. Since you are "Tied" to them, your dream world is accessible to them as a slimmed down version of the Home World. Most of the people in the secondary worlds are fake, as if a very powerful DC from a dream. There is a bit much more to it, but thats all I can think of for now.



The rest of the post assumes that the theory is true.



Hyu, you ARE one of the very few "Real" people on earth, and Yuya is the woman tied to you, my guess is everyone who has a true experience like yours is one too. The world you are exploring with her is most probably Home, a place I have been wanting to see for a long time. I am very sure that we are of the same kind, I am yet to meet my "Tie" or see Home (Or at least that I remember) in my dreams, which I want to. I am very sure I am "Real", as you are, because one day when I was walking through the park my senses got very fuzzy and my brain was filled with some very faint information, some very faint images of "Her", some info about myself, and this whole "Theory". For instance, at Home I am 24.

By the way, if Yuya is what it seems she is (at least to me), where you have no control over her but vice versa, she is a separate entity, and she is from another world, you have partially proven* my theory.

*No posting "IT CAN'T BE PROVED!!!" or anything, I don't mean that, I am saying that this could possibly mean that my ideals are possible. This "Theory" IS the way I think and go about life, you have just made me believe in it more, thanks Hyu._

----------


## Suicideking

Don't be so quick to rule out that she may be ur higher self. If it is indeed just a dream guide what reason does she have to enter your dreams. Spirits are generally not dumb. They do things for a reason, u may want to ponder on that.

----------


## changed

> Man, I am really enjoying this thread, been keeping me busy the last few days to get to the end of it.
> 
> But this partially proves a theory of mine that I came up with a year or two ago. This theory is basically of how life works, and what happens when you die.
> 
> The idea of this is that we are in a tangled chain of lives and when we die we are born into another. But there is a main world (That I will call the "Home World"), and life that each "real" person has, but every now and then we go into these "secondary" lives, like what we are in now, for some reason (to maybe learn about something). When one of your secondary lives is over, you either go back to the Home World, or start another secondary life, its quite random. In the Home World, everyone and everything is absolutely perfect in every way. In the Home World we all have spouses that we are tied to, they could not be separated at all because they are both perfect for each other. Only one of each couple can be in a secondary life at a time, so you are very likely to meet the other in your dreams, where they are a separate being from your imagination. Since you are "Tied" to them, your dream world is accessible to them as a slimmed down version of the Home World. Most of the people in the secondary worlds are fake, as if a very powerful DC from a dream. There is a bit much more to it, but thats all I can think of for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the post assumes that the theory is true.
> ...



  What makes you more real than me?  I have consciousness, I believe myself to be real.  I don't like the whole theory that most people are DCs and only some are real.  Even if I am a DC I would still consider myself real because I have feelings, I make decisions, and I have a consciousness.

----------


## Wristblade56

> What makes you more real than me?  I have consciousness, I believe myself to be real.  I don't like the whole theory that most people are DCs and only some are real.  Even if I am a DC I would still consider myself real because I have feelings, I make decisions, and I have a consciousness.



well, don't most DCs think they're real? i DO personally agree with you. i think that when you die, you go to heaven, or hell, not to some other world. but THAT can't be proven either. in any case, if i'm a DC, i'm a dang good one. good enough to fool me anyway. but yeah, i also have memories, so that's why i believe myself to be "real". anyways, we're going off topic here.

----------


## Raetin

> What is the dream plane, anyway.



Where you have dreams??

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by bradysdreaming


What makes you more real than me?



I never said said that exactly, I said assuming it is true it is Possible you are like that. And once again ASSUMING that it is true, what if it just so happens all "Real" people are attracted to Dreamviews, but you just haven't had any experience yet to follow the princables of my Theory._

----------


## changed

> well, don't most DCs think they're real? i DO personally agree with you. i think that when you die, you go to heaven, or hell, not to some other world. but THAT can't be proven either. in any case, if i'm a DC, i'm a dang good one. good enough to fool me anyway. but yeah, i also have memories, so that's why i believe myself to be "real". anyways, we're going off topic here.



  My DCs don't, they actually conspire against me to keep me ignorant that I am dreaming.  When I realize that I am dreaming, they all turn hostile and say something like "he figured it out, get him" and then they attack me.





> I never said said that exactly, I said assuming it is true it is Possible you are like that. And once again ASSUMING that it is true, what if it just so happens all "Real" people are attracted to Dreamviews, but you just haven't had any experience yet to follow the princables of my Theory.



 Nice use of bold letters.  :Cheeky:   I never said that you claimed it as fact, I just said I didn't like the whole DC part of your theory.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Man, I am really enjoying this thread, been keeping me busy the last few days to get to the end of it.
> 
> But this partially proves a theory of mine that I came up with a year or two ago. This theory is basically of how life works, and what happens when you die.
> 
> The idea of this is that we are in a tangled chain of lives and when we die we are born into another. But there is a main world (That I will call the "Home World"), and life that each "real" person has, but every now and then we go into these "secondary" lives, like what we are in now, for some reason (to maybe learn about something). When one of your secondary lives is over, you either go back to the Home World, or start another secondary life, its quite random. In the Home World, everyone and everything is absolutely perfect in every way. In the Home World we all have spouses that we are tied to, they could not be separated at all because they are both perfect for each other. Only one of each couple can be in a secondary life at a time, so you are very likely to meet the other in your dreams, where they are a separate being from your imagination. Since you are "Tied" to them, your dream world is accessible to them as a slimmed down version of the Home World. Most of the people in the secondary worlds are fake, as if a very powerful DC from a dream. There is a bit much more to it, but thats all I can think of for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the post assumes that the theory is true.
> ...







> I never said said that exactly, I said assuming it is true it is Possible you are like that. And once again ASSUMING that it is true, what if it just so happens all "Real" people are attracted to Dreamviews, but you just haven't had any experience yet to follow the princables of my Theory.



Very interesting idea. I went through a very similar experience to what Hyu is going through. I found out that this woman, Selene, is not only real. She's my wife.

As far as some people being "real" I suspect those are simply others who have a similar vibration to you being from the same homeworld.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


As far as some people being "real" I suspect those are simply others who have a similar vibration to you being from the same homeworld.



Thank you. And yes, I did mean they don't have the ability to go `Home`, DC was a poorly chosen word, and I apologize._

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


well, don't most DCs think they're real? i DO personally agree with you. i think that when you die, you go to heaven, or hell, not to some other world.



Ok, what if `Home` IS Heaven, and every now and then the inhabitants of Heaven pop down to check on the place? Does that cope with your mind? (I don't mean that rudely)_

----------


## changed

> Ok, what if `Home` IS Heaven, and every now and then the inhabitants of Heaven pop down to check on the place? Does that cope with your mind? (I don't mean that rudely)



 What about hell, is that where the DCs go!  God, the nerve of you!  I am disgusted, you claim that only a few chosen go to heaven and the rest of us go to hell because we are DCs!  You sir are an arrogant son of a bitch!

----------


## atkins513

> What about hell, is that where the DCs go!  God, the nerve of you!  I am disgusted, you claim that only a few chosen go to heaven and the rest of us go to hell because we are DCs!  You sir are an arrogant son of a bitch!



Whoa Easy. It is a theory, just like religion itself. God is a Theory. Jesus is a theory. The Devil is a theory. Agnostic based ideas are theory. There is absolutely no sustainable proof in any of this. So you are getting angry over what is, in fact, a theory. There may not be a heaven, hell, god, or devil, let alone a dream plane, a "home" or otherwise. These are all theories and I would suggest you also see it that way.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by bradysdreaming


What about hell, is that where the DCs go!  God, the nerve of you!  I am disgusted, you claim that only a few chosen go to heaven and the rest of us go to hell because we are DCs!  You sir are an arrogant son of a bitch!



Hey, hey, hey, I never said anything like that. But I see how you think that so I apologize anyway. And what I said in that previous post was no way what I meant, after I posted it I tried to delete it because what I said there was WAAAY off, but it stayed there. I posted everything that I learned when this theory popped into my head. When it came to me no knowledge of what happens to people who aren't part of `Home`._

----------


## Waterknight

Are you supporting his claims that so mny people who have their own consciousness may not be real? Yes I see that it is a theory but it still seems outlandish to say that a living thinking person could be not real. I wont say it is impossible but it doesnt seem likely to me. 

But I still respect your and you are entitled to them


Oh and jesus isnt a theory. jesus was a person.

----------


## changed

It was joke guys, my first post still stands.  But the one where I was raging was just a joke.  I was just kidding.  I am kind of a Troll sometimes...  :tongue2:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Waterknight


Are you supporting his claims that so mny people who have their own consciousness may not be real? Yes I see that it is a theory but it still seems outlandish to say that a living thinking person could be not real. I wont say it is impossible but it doesnt seem likely to me. 

But I still respect your and you are entitled to them


Oh and jesus isnt a theory. jesus was a person.





Ahh, I just noticed a little booboo in my post about the whole theory.







 Originally Posted by MIIISTERNEUGIT

Most of the people in the secondary worlds are fake, as if a very powerful DC from a dream.



Change that in your mind to:







 Originally Posted by MIIISTERNEUGIT

Most of the people in the secondary worlds are not exactly the same as the `Home` people, as they never have the chance to go to the `Home World`.



And all of the information on this theory I have provided, came to me as if it were a day dream or something, I never thought "Ok, I need to come up with a possible theory of how life Might work", so I don't want to mess with it by saying things that I consciously came up with to help explain it. But if I were to, I would say `Non-Homelanders" cycle through lives, but like past lives kind of deal (Hasn't the past lives thing been proven anyway?), and if this theory is in fact true, I would hope that non-"Homelanders" get to re-cycle through life too. I didn't mean to be a jerk, sorry._

----------


## changed

Hyu, this is off topic, but what is the name of the picture you use as your avatar?  I like it.

----------


## bust113

_Anyhow, the talk of my theory is WAAAAY off topic, when I posted it I figured only a few posts later the talk of Hyu's dream would occur again, so let that be._

----------


## atkins513

Yea. I think we are waiting on him to "continue" haha.. maybe there is something new in his DJ but I haven't looked. 

Yes, Jesus is in fact a theory. Not just the biblical version but the fact that there ever was a Jesus cannot be backed other than the fact that Jesus was a common name of those times... there is no historical record of a Jesus Christ nor of a Savior born from a virgin, and there were many Historians living at the time who lived within earshot, yet even though they wrote of many many occurrences of the time, they never mention this supposed historical phenomena..

I'm not here to debate Jesus, or religion... where is Hyu with another awesome story about Yuya? lol

----------


## Waterknight

alright yeah Im ready to hear more about Yuya as well lol. Im glad we are all civil here and were able to quickly get back on topic

----------


## Wristblade56

ME 3!!!! i wanna hear more about this stuff too. find out more about what's goin' on. HYU? where you at???

----------


## bust113

_Come on Hyu, I'm bored. Please tell us more._

----------


## insideout

Don't pester him too much, he might get performance anxiety.  :Cheeky:

----------


## bust113

_Hyu, as I read you are into game development, so making a game of Yuya would be an excellent way to keep a dream journal. This whole idea would make a wonderful game. I am into game development too and I would be more than delighted to assist you._

----------


## Raetin

This thread is very popular, and you guys are going off-topic to keep you guys busy, lol.  Yeah, can't wait for another story of Yuya, kinda inspires me to write a story or something.

----------


## bust113

_Hyu, next time you see Yuya you need to ask her about my theory, see if its true._

----------


## Wristblade56

*calls massive crowd of people* HYU! HYU! HYU! HYU! *countinues chanting Hyu* lol yeah, a videogame with Yuya! and monsters, and guns, and shooting!!! and/or swords!!! or fighting like you did! that'd be awesome! you'd have to make it for PC though! if you do this i will DEFINENTLY play it!!!

P.S. i apologize if i seemed too pushy.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raspberry

*Joins in* 

HYU HYU HYU HYU HYU HYU HYU........................etc etc

Give Yuya a wave from me  ::wink::

----------


## Hyu

> The idea of this is that we are in a tangled chain of lives and when we die we are born into another. But there is a main world (That I will call the "Home World"), and life that each "real" person has, but every now and then we go into these "secondary" lives, like what we are in now, for some reason (to maybe learn about something). When one of your secondary lives is over, you either go back to the Home World, or start another secondary life, its quite random. In the Home World, everyone and everything is absolutely perfect in every way. In the Home World we all have spouses that we are tied to, they could not be separated at all because they are both perfect for each other. Only one of each couple can be in a secondary life at a time, so you are very likely to meet the other in your dreams, where they are a separate being from your imagination. Since you are "Tied" to them, your dream world is accessible to them as a slimmed down version of the Home World. Most of the people in the secondary worlds are fake, as if a very powerful DC from a dream. There is a bit much more to it, but thats all I can think of for now.



That's an interesting theory, that's for sure.





> Hyu, this is off topic, but what is the name of the picture you use as your avatar?  I like it.



I found it on google image search... sorry, I have no idea what the original name or source of the picture is.





> Hyu, as I read you are into game development, so making a game of Yuya would be an excellent way to keep a dream journal. This whole idea would make a wonderful game. I am into game development too and I would be more than delighted to assist you.



I have contemplated making an indie game about dreaming for some time now.
A bit of a Myst type game where you visit ridiculous worlds, following "dream logic" to some extend.
It's not really doable in a reasonable period of time though, it requires way too many models and artwork, so I'll keep working on simpler projects instead. (I need to average a certain amount of projects per semester)


*Update:*
I've actually had 2 more lucid dreams with Yuya, which I have not posted.
They were rather personal (we were talking about decisions I've made in my life, mostly the ones I really regret) and I don't really feel comfortable posting them.

I have however posted my most recent lucid: (long :3)
Spending a night on Teraluna

It was by far the longest lucid I've ever had. (I've actually been experimenting with ways to prolong my dream time)
I've actually had a full dinner in the dream and ended up spending the night.
I also had my first dream within a dream, which I'm pretty sure was about a dream memory.
I really felt like having lucids lasting for over an hour was possible, but I have to admit I was actually quite surprised that I ended up having one.

----------


## changed

Holy shit, this is starting to get more romantic!  I have a hard time believing this is all happening in a Lucid Dream.  It just seems, too real and too logical... BTW,  You went to sleep in the dream, had a dream within a dream, and woke up the next day in the dream, that is so bad ass!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hyu, as I read you are into game development, so making a game of Yuya would be an excellent way to keep a dream journal. This whole idea would make a wonderful game. I am into game development too and I would be more than delighted to assist you.



Dude, that's awesome. I am going to school to get into the computer animation program. Raven Knight and Warrior Tiger just graduated with B.S. degrees in video game design!

***

Hyu, thank you for posting all your dreams. Amazing.

----------


## Hyu

> Dude, that's awesome. I am going to school to get into the computer animation program. Raven Knight and Warrior Tiger just graduated with B.S. degrees in video game design!
> 
> ***
> 
> Hyu, thank you for posting all your dreams. Amazing.



This just shows that game developers/designers are a creative bunch of people.  ::D: 
In game design classes, my recent game ideas and concept papers have actually been inspired by dreams quite a lot, it really helps.  :smiley: 
I recently got my B.S. in Game Development and am currently working on a M.S.

And... seriously, thank you for posting your dreams! I wouldn't be where I am right now without all the inspiration and confidence boost I got from reading your DJ.

----------


## icebird3

Very interesting posts Hyu. I haven't tried lucid dreaming for a couple years, but have gotten quite a lot of inspiration from your thread to do so.  :smiley:

----------


## Waterknight

> Holy shit, this is starting to get more romantic!  I have a hard time believing this is all happening in a Lucid Dream.  It just seems, too real and too logical... BTW,  You went to sleep in the dream, had a dream within a dream, and woke up the next day in the dream, that is so bad ass!



Ive been to sleep in a dream before and had another dream then woke back up in the first dream. It wasnt until I woke back up that I realized it was a dream

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


That's an interesting theory, that's for sure.



Why thank you, you must ask Yuya about it for me, and see how true it is (assuming she is in fact a separate entity and what she says she is).







 Originally Posted by Hyu


I have contemplated making an indie game about dreaming for some time now.
A bit of a Myst type game where you visit ridiculous worlds, following "dream logic" to some extend.
It's not really doable in a reasonable period of time though, it requires way too many models and artwork, so I'll keep working on simpler projects instead. (I need to average a certain amount of projects per semester)



Why not hire a bunch of 3D modelers and graphics artists? On the XNA forums you can find a large handful that would do it for FREE. And you could do it as a secondary project, and work on a bunch of others at the same time. If you do decide to make this I WILL assist in anyway possible. And if you sell it on steam and Xbox Live Indie Games, you could earn a GREAT amount of money._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Why thank you, you must ask Yuya about it for me, and see how true it is (assuming she is in fact a separate entity and what she says she is).
> 
> 
> 
> Why not hire a bunch of 3D modelers and graphics artists? On the XNA forums you can find a large handful that would do it for FREE. And you could do it as a secondary project, and work on a bunch of others at the same time. If you do decide to make this I WILL assist in anyway possible. And if you sell it on steam and Xbox Live Indie Games, you could earn a GREAT amount of money.



You guys should talk to Raven Knight and Warrior Tiger. How about a puzzle game based on dream combat?

----------


## Winamp

Yeah, like some kind of a turn-based game.
I think it would be awesome  :smiley:

----------


## BlueWalls

This has got to be the most interesting/entertaining thing I've ever come across on the internet, lol. I stayed up all night just reading this particular thread and I swear I was open-mouthed the whole time! :Drama:  How riveting... 

Hyu, your LDs are absolutely priceless! I would've said Yuya is just your imagination, but this has really got me thinking. She is so complex and so is this Teraluna. I can't believe some people can experience all this in the same world as people who don’t even bother to give their dreams a second thought. Oh so many of us are missing out on the other half of life!! 
Your dream experiences have inspired me so greatly that I just had to post something.:yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Hyu

> Why not hire a bunch of 3D modelers and graphics artists? On the XNA forums you can find a large handful that would do it for FREE. And you could do it as a secondary project, and work on a bunch of others at the same time. If you do decide to make this I WILL assist in anyway possible. And if you sell it on steam and Xbox Live Indie Games, you could earn a GREAT amount of money.



It's certainly possible to do this. Once you have a cool prototype showing off your gameplay you usually find some people interested in helping you out.
However, since I'm currently getting my masters degree, I don't really have the time to do it next to the stuff I have to do for my studies.
I'm kind of flooded with work right now. :/

I love the idea of a dream related game though, it opens an infinite amount of game mechanics possibilities.

Mini update: A look into the mirror

----------


## changed

I used to want to do game design.  Then I realized I just wanted to do something creative,  I really got into books in the last couple of years and now I want to be an author.  So my plan is, join the marines infantry for like 4 years, if I don't get blown up by an IED, enlist again in the reserves, hopefully get some sort of a college degree, if I like the marines maybe stay 20 years and get a pension.  If I get a pension this would give me time to be an author and write some books, hopefully they are good though.  I really want to right a fictional novel about lucid dreaming.  ::D:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


It's certainly possible to do this. Once you have a cool prototype showing off your gameplay you usually find some people interested in helping you out.
However, since I'm currently getting my masters degree, I don't really have the time to do it next to the stuff I have to do for my studies.
I'm kind of flooded with work right now. :/

I love the idea of a dream related game though, it opens an infinite amount of game mechanics possibilities.

Mini update: A look into the mirror



Ok, do I at least have the permission to see what I can do with this?_

----------


## Hyu

> Ok, do I at least have the permission to see what I can do with this?



What do you mean?

----------


## Peetee36

Seems like it would be pretty hard to find an answer for this without going into the "Is there a higher level of existence?" question, and I think that's a bit too confusing for anyone to discuss. But she may be your SG, she may even be YOU. I have read that you can summon yourself, but one that knows much more than you do. Although I haven't had that much experience with Lucid dreaming, so I can't say for sure. But I think you're very lucky. It isn't just something that you can imagine or summon, it's something that's always there for you. And you never know, she might end up telling you something truly amazing. Instead of trying to find out what she is, I would just try to find out what she knows. Might completely change your perspective on things.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


What do you mean?



I mean see what I can come up with for a simple game of your experiences with Yuya, like what some of the others in this thread said.


And I was thinking, if you can communicate with Yuya in your dreams, there should be no stopping you from bringing her to your conscious and communicating with her in waking life, you should defiantly try it and see what happens._

----------


## atkins513

What method would you use for this? Wouldnt it be a form of meditation or wild anyway?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by atkins513


What method would you use for this? Wouldnt it be a form of meditation or wild anyway?



Are you referring to me?

If so, yes, meditation would probably work, but I bet if he can during meditation, he would learn to be able to communicate with her whenever he wants._

----------


## changed

> I mean see what I can come up with for a simple game of your experiences with Yuya, like what some of the others in this thread said.



  It is called being inspired, if you were to change the names and alter the plot a bit, hyu can't do shit!

----------


## atkins513

> It is called being inspired, if you were to change the names and alter the plot a bit, hyu can't do shit! 
> 
> *Do not try and fuck a girl. That's impossible. Instead... only try to realize the truth. There is no girl. Then you'll see, that it is not the girl that is fucked, it is﻿ only yourself*



You know Brady, I don't get your form of communication sometimes. At times you are polite and at other times you seem like a complete fool. Just so you know, it's called "respect" and of course you can steal ideas that originated with other people without their permission, but that is also called something. Inconsiderate. I am sure that other's second my suggestion here but show a little more respect please.

And I also have to state while its on my mind, that your signature seems a little crass for the overall appeal of this site. You should consider changing a couple words, namely the f ones lol.

----------


## Hyu

> I mean see what I can come up with for a simple game of your experiences with Yuya, like what some of the others in this thread said.
> And I was thinking, if you can communicate with Yuya in your dreams, there should be no stopping you from bringing her to your conscious and communicating with her in waking life, you should defiantly try it and see what happens.



Of course you can use this as inspiration for a game idea, nothing wrong with that.

I'm not really sure about the whole communicating with her in waking life thing...
I mean, it's an interesting idea, but I don't really see how that would work.
Then again, I've never experimented with meditation or anything like that, so maybe I'm not exactly following you.

----------


## changed

> You know Brady, I don't get your form of communication sometimes. At times you are polite and at other times you seem like a complete fool. Just so you know, it's called "respect" and of course you can steal ideas that originated with other people without their permission, but that is also called something. Inconsiderate. I am sure that other's second my suggestion here but show a little more respect please.
> 
> And I also have to state while its on my mind, that your signature seems a little crass for the overall appeal of this site. You should consider changing a couple words, namely the f ones lol.



My views on the world are, how you say, original.  About the signature, I don't see a problem with it, if the mods or admins see a problem with it then I will change it, but I haven't been contacted or received any complaints at all.  So it stays.  Words are words, it wouldn't matter if I said Fuck or I said Screw, they both mean the same thing.  People just see something wrong with the word "fuck", there is nothing wrong with the word, there is only something wrong with people.  The whole cuss word thing is stupid,  it doesn't matter if I say poop or I say shit, it is only that people associate the word with being bad.  Free your mind from petty rules of society.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm, i read part of that last dream but stopped when you started singing Phantom of the opera. i've heard part of that song and just the memory of it... *shudders*

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


I'm not really sure about the whole communicating with her in waking life thing...
I mean, it's an interesting idea, but I don't really see how that would work.
Then again, I've never experimented with meditation or anything like that, so maybe I'm not exactly following you.




Well, it's your mind. Theoretically you could do anything with your mind, like think "This person will vanish", and your mind could edit your vision to make you not see the person. Someone got rid of their cancer by simply believing it wasn't there. So you could defiantly communicate with someone who lives in your mind. Your mind is your canvas._

----------


## Ramiel

wow what kind of uber brain do you have?!

i mean its almost unreal how detailed and lifefull your dreams are!

IM SO JEALOUS LOL!

no but serious! what an amazing adventure!
you must be  a natural or something!

i hope i will reach this level of experience aswell some day

----------


## Raetin

Man, imagine talking to your subconscious whenever you want, not that I'm saying Yuya is your subconscious.

----------


## cedward1

If someone does make a game out of this, let me know so I can play, too!

And Hyu, since you mentioned the idea of a Myst sort of game, here's a link to a group of people who are Myst fans and do programming:
Guild of Writers

I'm sure you could find some help in the forum, although it is more geared towards simply creating worlds to explore (i.e. Ages).

I am curious, did you have this level of detail in your dreams before you met Yuya?

----------


## Hyu

> If someone does make a game out of this, let me know so I can play, too!
> 
> And Hyu, since you mentioned the idea of a Myst sort of game, here's a link to a group of people who are Myst fans and do programming:
> Guild of Writers
> 
> I'm sure you could find some help in the forum, although it is more geared towards simply creating worlds to explore (i.e. Ages).



Wow, this is pretty cool, I had no idea there was such a big Myst community.






> I am curious, did you have this level of detail in your dreams before you met Yuya?



Well, I can't remember how detailed and vivid my dreams were when I was younger.
But ever since I started keeping a dream journal (after joining DV) my lucid dreams have quickly become very vivid and detailed.
This was one of the first things I focused on after joining DV, I tried to remember more and more of every single dream I had, which is one reason I keep my DJ entries as detailed as possible.
I started taking mental notes during my lucid dreams of things I wanted to remember like "The ball was red and soft", which became more and more complex over time.

Not all my lucids are this detailed though, but the ones that get me really excited usually are.

----------


## Ramiel

nice to know!
i will take note of that

----------


## Hyu

I posted another *update*: Yuya explains a few things about energy and magic.

I'm so excited  :Oh noes:

----------


## bust113

_Cool dude, you're a dragon. I wonder what I am.

BTW, please ask her about my theory, I want to know so badly of what she thinks of it._

----------


## Wristblade56

::holyshit::   ::holyshit::   ::holyshit::  AWESOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was sweet! i gotta do that sometime, only go all the way!

----------


## Caden

Gave you another "thanks" Hyu since I used your, or Yuya's, ideas on generating more lucidity and they worked.  I don't normally close my eyes as I lost the dream once like this but this time it was awesome!  ::D:   I actually remembered you in my LD and tried what you did on Terraluna.  

It's just a passing mention but you are given credit in my DJ, thanks!

----------


## Waterknight

Hmmm if Yuya is an actual spirit could you try to ask her for me if it would be possible for her to visit someone else? I mean I can understand if you wouldnt want to if it would make you jealous anyone else meeting her. But I would love to meet her because of her being a water goddess. What she was saying about people having an affinity for different kinds of magic is true for my dreams as well. I made the story and it carried over into my dreams and I am the character I made sometimes. my character has water powers so in my dreams I have much stronger water powers than others. I would love to learn my element from the goddess of my element. 

I can understand if you wouldnt want me to meet her though if it is possible.

----------


## Hyu

> BTW, please ask her about my theory, I want to know so badly of what she thinks of it.



I'll try... I'm really bad at remembering my goals. :/





> Gave you another "thanks" Hyu since I used your, or Yuya's, ideas on generating more lucidity and they worked.  I don't normally close my eyes as I lost the dream once like this but this time it was awesome!   I actually remembered you in my LD and tried what you did on Terraluna.  
> 
> It's just a passing mention but you are given credit in my DJ, thanks!



That is awesome!  :smiley: 





> Hmmm if Yuya is an actual spirit could you try to ask her for me if it would be possible for her to visit someone else? I mean I can understand if you wouldnt want to if it would make you jealous anyone else meeting her. But I would love to meet her because of her being a water goddess. What she was saying about people having an affinity for different kinds of magic is true for my dreams as well. I made the story and it carried over into my dreams and I am the character I made sometimes. my character has water powers so in my dreams I have much stronger water powers than others. I would love to learn my element from the goddess of my element. 
> 
> I can understand if you wouldnt want me to meet her though if it is possible.



Why wouldn't I want anyone else to meet her? I don't mind at all, it's entirely up to her.
Though as I mentioned earlier, I'm very bad at remembering things like these during my dreams.

----------


## Cliff

I am definately going to go to Teraluna in my next LD, or ofcourse what will be my perception of it according to the fine detail you have shared with us  :smiley: 

If you embed and idea into your expectations/subconsciousness enough, anything is possible right hence the reason im planning on doing something similiar....

I also created something cool in my last LD, but this probably isn't the place to post, I'll share with you just in case it can help as much as it did with me...

In my mind, in my last LD... I created a dial, which was attached to my clothing and wired into my inner self. I labelled the dial "Lucidity level" and i created it with the expectation that when I start losing stability, i can turn the dial up similar to how you would turn up volume on a radio, and I noticed that it helped me remain lucid and stabilized my dreams lots! Could anyone try this and tell me if it helped them?

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Cliff


I am definately going to go to Teraluna in my next LD, or ofcourse what will be my perception of it according to the fine detail you have shared with us 

If you embed and idea into your expectations/subconsciousness enough, anything is possible right hence the reason im planning on doing something similiar....

I also created something cool in my last LD, but this probably isn't the place to post, I'll share with you just in case it can help as much as it did with me...

In my mind, in my last LD... I created a dial, which was attached to my clothing and wired into my inner self. I labelled the dial "Lucidity level" and i created it with the expectation that when I start losing stability, i can turn the dial up similar to how you would turn up volume on a radio, and I noticed that it helped me remain lucid and stabilized my dreams lots! Could anyone try this and tell me if it helped them?

Thanks 



Hmm, I will most defianly try this. Though I only have the occasional lucid dream._

----------


## bust113

_You know, if you think about it, if my theory is true and/or she is a separate entity, she is using your brain to exist. She is harnessing the power of part of your brain even while you are awake. If you are skilled enough you could see what she is doing at any moment, and possibly even summon her as an alternate personality (that would be freak'n cool). As she is using your brain, you should be able to access any memories she has created during the time in your head, and be able to listen in on anything she is thinking (but this does require the knowledge of being able to access each and every single neuron in your brain, very difficult stuff). But she might leave your head during the day and go to the "Homeland", but you should ask her if she lives in your head while you're awake. If she does, then you would be able to communicate with her whenever you want, if of course you can access any part of your brain. It is your brain, you can use it however you want, when you find out how to._

----------


## insideout

> In my mind, in my last LD... I created a dial, which was attached to my clothing and wired into my inner self. I labelled the dial "Lucidity level" and i created it with the expectation that when I start losing stability, i can turn the dial up similar to how you would turn up volume on a radio, and I noticed that it helped me remain lucid and stabilized my dreams lots! Could anyone try this and tell me if it helped them?



I think this is a pretty great idea. I would like to try it if I had better control in my lucid dreams.

----------


## ThomasGrey

I find this discussion fascinating. Thank you Hyu for sharing it. This is similar to how it started for me. But in my dreams, the Sliver Woman is not as friendly. Perhaps it's an archetype. And the woman you met is the same as my Taxi Driver. Perhaps it is indeed the Sliver Woman. In which case PLEASE let us know what she tells you. How she identifies herself. I have finally  begun chronicling my similar experiences on my blog at blogspot. It's called whispersandshadows.blogspot. I would love to know if you met her again.

----------


## Snowboy

> You know, if you think about it, if my theory is true and/or she is a separate entity, she is using your brain to exist. She is harnessing the power of part of your brain even while you are awake. If you are skilled enough you could see what she is doing at any moment, and possibly even summon her as an alternate personality (that would be freak'n cool). As she is using your brain, you should be able to access any memories she has created during the time in your head, and be able to listen in on anything she is thinking (but this does require the knowledge of being able to access each and every single neuron in your brain, very difficult stuff). But she might leave your head during the day and go to the "Homeland", but you should ask her if she lives in your head while you're awake. If she does, then you would be able to communicate with her whenever you want, if of course you can access any part of your brain. It is your brain, you can use it however you want, when you find out how to.



Please, everybody wants you to take your theory to another thread. I doubt he is going to be able to even attempt this anytime soon, and that makes absolutely _NO sense_! There are so many flaws in your original theory and this one that I'm not even going to bother pointing them out.

Anyway, Hyu, you are probably going to get into some pretty interesting things pretty soon. Those entries are just amazing.

Also, something that I thought of: Is it possible that it is the same person WakingNomad saw, causing you to experience the same dream and feelings? Probably not, but is a possible explanation of the parallel experiences. I haven't read his (yet), but I still want you to consider it. If you remember this, then that would turn into an interesting conversation.

----------


## bust113

_That last post wasn't a theory, I was saying that if she is a separate entity it is possible she is using his brain to exist. And if that is so, then it is likely that he can communicate with her somehow during waking life. The brain can use itself however it wants, all you have to do is convince your subconscious._

----------


## Snowboy

It's not a theory? People have actually concluded it is possible? Well, show me the proof! It's only a theory until it is proven true.

----------


## bust113

_Simply google "Talking to your sub-concious", "Accessing your inner mind", etc. 

You will be flooded with results that show how extensively some people can use their brains.

And with my actual theory, once I clarified some things it seemed everyone was fine with it being there, noone else complained on this thread exept you after that. And if it is a common trend among this thread that I should stop referring to this theory I will do so gladly, bit noon else has said anything about that yet._

----------


## Snowboy

> the·o·ry [thee-uh-ree, theer-ee]:
> 
> 2. a proposed explanation whose status is still conjectural, in contrast to well-established propositions that are regarded as reporting matters of actual fact.



As far as I'm concerned, the status of these claims are still conjectural in contrast to well-established propositions that are regarded as reporting matters of actual fact. Nobody jas established this as fact, and many people still classify those theories as conjectural. They may be hallucinating for all we know!

And I never said I didn't like it there, I just saw a lot of flaws in it that I won't even bother pointing out.

----------


## bust113

_Ok, whatever. And the words in my theory post don't even come close to how it is in my mind, I posted it in a rush just to get it on here. I apologize for any flaws it may contain._

----------


## Snowboy

> Ok, whatever. And the words in my theory post don't even come close to how it is in my mind, I posted it in a rush just to get it on here. I apologize for any flaws it may contain.



I have a feeling the flaws I found are both in your mind and in your post.

----------


## changed

Snowboy, calm down.  He isn't hurting anyone.  He is simply asking Hyu to ask Yuya a question.  If Hyu has a problem with it, he should say something.  Otherwise, there is nothing wrong with his question or his posting of his theory.

----------


## Snowboy

> Snowboy, calm down.  He isn't hurting anyone.  He is simply asking Hyu to ask Yuya a question.  If Hyu has a problem with it, he should say something.  Otherwise, there is nothing wrong with his question or his posting of his theory.



I never said there was anything wrong with him posting his theory. I just said I saw some flaws with it.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


I have a feeling the flaws I found are both in your mind and in your post.



Ok then, could you please point out what those might be?_

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


I never said there was anything wrong with him posting his theory. I just said I saw some flaws with it.



I would like you to look at this:







 Originally Posted by Snowboy

Please, everybody wants you to take your theory to another thread.



And once again, you were the only one to complain about it in this thread after I clarified it a bit._

----------


## Snowboy

When I said that I meant I was getting annoyed by seeing all the talk about your theory in this thread. I still think it should have its own thread in R/S since it sounds like something that should be in there. I still advise you do this and transition back into what this thread was meant to discuss.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


When I said that I meant I was getting annoyed by seeing all the talk about your theory in this thread. I still think it should have its own thread in R/S since it sounds like something that should be in there. I still advise you do this and transition back into what this thread was meant to discuss.



Ok, I think BOTH of us should get back on topic. But first, what are some of the flaws you suspect to be in my head about my theory?_

----------


## Snowboy

OK, when I say your mind, I don't mean you're screwed up in the head, I mean your perception of the general idea of your theory.

I will give you one that cancels out almost all of it: You can't have perfect without corruption, as you can't have hot without cold, soft without hard. In other words, everything has its opposite, so you're forced to have it there. Whether you pay attention to it or not, that's your choice, but it's still there, and it's still going to affect you. However, it still lets you keep the idea that you have a permanent spouse, so that's one of the only things I feel isn't eliminated by what I just said. Since everything, you must have your opposite, which is, ironically, your spouse, since you are perfect for each other, as you are both part of a two-piece puzzle.

I highly recommend making a separate thread in ED if you want to discuss this.

----------


## cedward1

I'm afraid, Snowboy, that you did sound rather unfair to MIISTERNEUGIT  in your postings. Of course, with text it's hard to tell what the spirit of the words are sometimes. But the phrase "flaws in your head" doesn't sound so good.  :Sad: 

(Edit: You posted while I was typing, apparently. I see what you meant to say now.)

Personally I see nothing wrong with people posting their theories (and I would agree that hypothesis is a better word at this early stage) in this thread, other than the fact that it would eventually make the thread difficult to read through. That's one reason I have decided to refrain from posting all of my own ideas on the subject that are too complex and not directly related to Yuya. But still, it's nothing to fight about.

----------


## Snowboy

Haha, sorry if I caused offense to anybody. I realized in my last post that I had seriously misrepresented what I had actually meant. Although the tone of my posts sounded a bit serious and mean to MN, it wasn't meant to be of that type of atmosphere.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


Haha, sorry if I caused offense to anybody. I realized in my last post that I had seriously misrepresented what I had actually meant. Although the tone of my posts sounded a bit serious and mean to MN, it wasn't meant to be in that kind of atmosphere.



Ok, thats good to know. And I know you meant of how the theory works. But one clarification, once again assuming it is true and assuming Teraluna from Hyu's dreams is the homeland in my theory, as Yuya told him, the city is safe (Perfect), but if you leave it, you could be attacked (Corrupted). I now believe that most of my theory is un-cancelled out. Now, shall we return to Hyu's dreams?_

----------


## Snowboy

Not quite yet. Let me add this one last thing: There could be other safe places around the Universe. There are many planets and galaxies, so it is near impossible that Teraluna is the only safe place as a planet. Plus, when you said perfect, I thought you had meant it as "Nothing is wrong there; everybody and everything is perfect!" Everybody makes mistakes, so Teraluna can't possibly be perfect in that sense. So, what do you mean by "perfect"?

----------


## Shervik

I also have a person just like in the original post. I have dreamt about her for a while now, first time I saw her was by a pine tree by a river, with a wooden bridge going over. but these recent dreams she has protected me from every threat in my dreams. 

I feel good when she's around. Her description is in my DJ

----------


## Snowboy

Hm. Lots of new users that are posting in this thread have had similar experiences. Weird.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


Not quite yet. Let me add this one last thing: There could be other safe places around the Universe. There are many planets and galaxies, so it is near impossible that Teraluna is the only safe place as a planet. Plus, when you said perfect, I thought you had meant it as "Nothing is wrong there; everybody and everything is perfect!" Everybody makes mistakes, so Teraluna can't possibly be perfect in that sense. So, what do you mean by "perfect"?



Yes, there would be other safe places, just used that as an example. And by "perfect" I mean everyone gets along, they help each other out, because they simply don't know any different. Amongst the peaceful part of the homeland, there is no jealousy, no hatred, and no need to ever take revenge. This is possible by the people of the homeland truly caring about others because thats all they are capable of. Or in a more negative way, you can think of it as if they help others out because if others fail, they will lose everything themselves. Anyway, by the more common idea of perfect being nothing being wrong and everything always being positive, as some may say earth can't be like that, that doesn't mean a whole different galaxy is unable to contain something like that. Maybe thats why homelanders are here, to try to turn earth "perfect", by simply showing them that it is possible with very little change._

----------


## Snowboy

:Picard face palm:  You just overlooked something that I had said. Perfectiveness can't exist without corruption. Not doing anything wrong cannot exist without doing something wrong. I think that it is certain that there is something on Teraluna that isn't perfect.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


 You just overlooked something that I had said. Perfectiveness can't exist without corruption. Not doing anything wrong cannot exist without doing something wrong. I think that it is certain that there is something on Teraluna that isn't perfect.



But once again, it is a whole other world with a whole other set of possibilities, as we may not be capable of being perfect, it is possible they may be. What if their brains are completely incapable of harnessing stuff like jealousy and hatred? And if there is no option but to do something wrong for the greater good, that is still doing the right thing. And I never said they don't do anything wrong, I said to them nothing is wrong, as if they see everything as if it is how it is supposed to be. When wrong is wrong, when right is right, when we see only that corruption is the place to turn, it's over for us all._

----------


## changed

MN is right, things like hatred and jealousy are natural human functions.  It is totally possible that another species of intelligent life is incapable of such a thing.

----------


## Snowboy

Things can't exist without their opposite, so I believe that they are not incapable of possessing those qualities. But then again, we are talking about a planet in another galaxy, so who knows?

Hyu, do you have any updates?

----------


## Snowboy

DJ Entry by WakingNomad:

Battling Hyu - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## cedward1

Yeah, I read that entry by WakingNomad. Too bad Hyu said he couldn't remember his dream (other than dreaming about someone on the forum) as it would be interesting to compare. We'll see if Yuya has any commentary about it in the next installment.

----------


## Hyu

> I also have a person just like in the original post. I have dreamt about her for a while now, first time I saw her was by a pine tree by a river, with a wooden bridge going over. but these recent dreams she has protected me from every threat in my dreams. 
> 
> I feel good when she's around. Her description is in my DJ



That's awesome!
Have you ever talked to her?





> Hm. Lots of new users that are posting in this thread have had similar experiences. Weird.



Why?
When I first joined these forums, I didn't have the confidence to talk about these things.
The community seemed super friendly, but still, I wasn't used to talking about my dreams.
It's only after I read about somewhat similar experiences (WakingNomad's DJ), that I not only grew the confidence to talk about it, but also to dream about it more often (if that makes sense)





> Hyu, do you have any updates?



Not really, I didn't get enough sleep the past few days due to exams, which I assume is why my dream recall is kinda bad.


As for testing out theories... I'm all for it, but I have trouble enough remembering the most basic goals as it is. :/

----------


## bust113

_I wonder if it was actually you in WakingNomad's dream, that would be awesome.

And in that one dream you had, when you saw that Yuya had a bug on her that looks like a tattoo, what did it look like?_

----------


## Waterknight

Hey Is Teraluna a world or a city?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Waterknight


Hey Is Teraluna a world or a city?



I think Teraluna is a city, and the planet is riven. That is at least what I got from hid DJ. I may be wrong._

----------


## Waterknight

Kingdom hearts yay! I like your sig lol. Ive been having these weird thoughts lately like is any of this for real or not?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Waterknight


Kingdom hearts yay! I like your sig lol. Ive been having these weird thoughts lately like is any of this for real or not?



Haha, thanks. I googled "Am I dreaming?" and that came up, two awesomenesses in one. And I certainly hope this is for real, that would be epic._

----------


## Waterknight

Ive played kingdom hearts sooo many times. but yeah that quote from kingdom hearts fits perfectly with all of us here at dreamviews. We are all constantly looking around thinking is this real? then we ask the next question am I dreaming?

But yeah I would like to try to visit teraluna if it would be possible for me to. It would be awkward to say I want to go to teraluna if it is a world and end up out in some remote location instead of the city. hopefully having the picture of the water covered arena would be enough to get me where I want to be

----------


## Shervik

> That's awesome!
> Have you ever talked to her?



No I haven't had any lucid dreams yet. Whenever she talks to me it's probably something that I should run or in another dream I had it was NOT to kill a threat of mine.

----------


## Wristblade56

> No I haven't had any lucid dreams yet. Whenever she talks to me it's probably something that I should run or in another dream I had it was NOT to kill a threat of mine.



Why don't you use those threats to become lucid, kill the threat or let her kill it, THEN talk to her? i mean, certainly people/monsters/whatever the heck the "threat" was aren't out to kill you in RL, right?

----------


## Shervik

> Why don't you use those threats to become lucid, kill the threat or let her kill it, THEN talk to her? i mean, certainly people/monsters/whatever the heck the "threat" was aren't out to kill you in RL, right?



Yeah i just have a hard time to question the dream and do Reality Checks in dreams. I just accept everything, because everything seems so awesome in the dream(shooting guns, falling boulders, huge and vivid mountains). I am still going to try though, and have more discipline.

----------


## Hyu

> I wonder if it was actually you in WakingNomad's dream, that would be awesome.
> 
> And in that one dream you had, when you saw that Yuya had a bug on her that looks like a tattoo, what did it look like?



They didn't look like bugs, they were very flat and colorful, like butterfly wings glued on her back, forming some sort of pattern.





> Hey Is Teraluna a world or a city?



Teraluna is an inhabited moon, Riven / Haven is a city on Teraluna

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


They didn't look like bugs, they were very flat and colorful, like butterfly wings glued on her back, forming some sort of pattern.


Teraluna is an inhabited moon, Riven / Haven is a city on Teraluna



Yea, I thought it said bug in your dream journal. And I guess I got that whole Teraluna and Riven thing backwards._

----------


## bust113

_Ok, I am now kinda creeped out. Tera - Luna. Initially I thought (Tera = Trillion + Luna = Moon) = The trillionth moon, which would fit. But then it came to mind that Moon = Lunar and googled what Luna is defined as. Here, at the top it says 







 Originally Posted by wordnetweb.princeton.edu

(Roman mythology) the goddess of the Moon; counterpart of Greek Selene



Wasn't "Selene" in your dreams with Yuya? And isn't "Selene" the same to waking nomad as Yuya is to you, Hyu?_

----------


## Snowboy

> Ok, I am now kinda creeped out. Tera - Luna. Initially I thought (Tera = Trillion + Luna = Moon) = The trillionth moon, which would fit. But then it came to mind that Moon = Lunar and googled what Luna is defined as. Here, at the top it says 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wordnetweb.princeton.edu
> ...



Whoa... that is weird. Teraluna must be the home planet (or moon  :tongue2: ) of Selene. And that also means the WakingNomad is the dream husband of the moon god... creepy.  ::|:

----------


## cedward1

Of course! Why didn't I think of that before! I knew Luna would be referring to a moon, but I forgot about the moon connection with Selene. 

By the way, I am a little uncertain about the connection between WakingNomad's Selene and Hyu's Selene. Are they the same entity, or do they just have the same name?

----------


## Wristblade56

::holyshit::  creepy. oh, and Terra=Earth, i believe. but that is CREEPY!!!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


 creepy. oh, and Terra=Earth, i believe. but that is CREEPY!!!



No, even google "define:tera", it means trillion. Earth is Terra, with 2 rs._

----------


## Carolina

> No, even google "define:tera", in english it directly means trillion.



That all depends if Hyu was explicitly given the spelling of Teraluna or if he just assumed it was spelled that way.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Carolina


That all depends if Hyu was explicitly given the spelling of Teraluna or if he just assumed it was spelled that way.



Yea I guess. But what makes more sense "Trillionth Moon" or "Earth Moon" (In this case). 

Unless,

ANOTHER THEORY:

What if there was life on the moon a long time ago but something happened to kill everything there, and Yuya, Selene, etc. are some resulting spirits from the moon._

----------


## COLnop

I think this thread has definitly moved into "Beyond Dreaming" territory...

----------


## Waterknight

> Ok, I am now kinda creeped out. Tera - Luna. Initially I thought (Tera = Trillion + Luna = Moon) = The trillionth moon, which would fit. But then it came to mind that Moon = Lunar and googled what Luna is defined as. Here, at the top it says 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't "Selene" in your dreams with Yuya? And isn't "Selene" the same to waking nomad as Yuya is to you, Hyu?



I guess I should have said something earlier because I was connecting Selene with the moon all along. Still Yuya is a lot cooler in my opinion

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Waterknight


Still Yuya is a lot cooler in my opinion



Yes, most defiantly. But in Hyu's dream journal where he asks Yuya about Selene she says that she isn't a goddess, which kinda meses with the idea of it being the same Selene._

----------


## Waterknight

Im drawn more to Yuya than selene I mean look at my name "Water"knight I want to have a lucid dream sooo bad now. Try to contact something real in my dreams. Im still not really convinced that there can be other entities within my dreams but IF it is possible I would like to experience it.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> I think this thread has definitly moved into "Beyond Dreaming" territory...



Why do people care so much about this type of thing?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I guess I should have said something earlier because I was connecting Selene with the moon all along. Still Yuya is a lot cooler in my opinion







> Yes, most defiantly. But in Hyu's dream journal where he asks Yuya about Selene she says that she isn't a goddess, which kinda meses with the idea of it being the same Selene.



 :Awesome Dance:  :Awesome Dance:  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Waterknight

Ok what is that about Nomad?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad






You think it is awesome that we prefer Yuya to your equivalent?_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You think it is awesome that we prefer Yuya to your equivalent?



I think it's funny. I don't really care.

----------


## Hyu

Lots of wild theories going on here... I'm not really sure what to say.

And how on earth can you say you prefer one character over another? o_O
You haven't met either of them, and I highly doubt you have read all of WakingNomad's encounters with Selene.
And even if you had, it's kind of a weird and provocative statement to make... :/

----------


## Lost_prophet

I figure this is a good place to ask a question about my own dreams

So, I've done this off and on for a couple years, so I've had a bunch of lucid dreams. I just don't have a ton of experience.

Anyway, my task for the week was to speak to my DG. 

So I have a MILD this morning go out front of my house and try to summon my DG. A man appears.

Blue = Me   
Red = mystery man

Are you my Guide?"  
Nope, sorry I'm not.
Wellll....where is he or she?
He's not here. He's on a different plane. He's here when you are awake." 
"Oh no, you have that look in your eye " while smiling.
 I feel the dreams fading. So, I drop to my knees and start feeling the grass to anchor myself. It works.
I tell him I want to speak to someone that will help me become lucid more often. 
Oh that I can do, follow me and starts walking down the sidewalk.
 "You can't just summon the person??"
He laughs at me..
"Hahahaha, yeeeah....no sorry"

I don't question it and start following him down the street..dream continues, but the aforementioned part is where my question lay.

It's obvious that he knows far more than an average DC.....but can't summon anyone??

Do I have multiple planes in my dreams??
Is it possible that he was my DG and just straight up lied to me to make the task harder??

Any thought would be appreciated..

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm.... that's insufficient information. if you were to give me the rest of the dream, i might be able to come up with a theory.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


Lots of wild theories going on here... I'm not really sure what to say.

And how on earth can you say you prefer one character over another? o_O
You haven't met either of them, and I highly doubt you have read all of WakingNomad's encounters with Selene.
And even if you had, it's kind of a weird and provocative statement to make... :/



The reason I like Yuya better (At the moment at least) is that I haven't read Nomads journals, and just don't know anything at all about Selene. I generally don't really take sides, but a loss of info is pulling me over the line._

----------


## Lost_prophet

> hmm.... that's insufficient information. if you were to give me the rest of the dream, i might be able to come up with a theory.



Well, beforehand was me just realizing I was dreaming randomly..

and afterward was just him and I walking down my street and I was making extra effort to note my surrounding to remember as much as I could when I woke up. (Which is why I think I woke.)

I would chalk it up to random DC talk, but this particular DC had quite a bit of information. Not to mention, was the character that appeared when I tried summoning my Guide...

----------


## Waterknight

Well even if I did know more about Selene I would still prefer Yuya from the simple knowledge that she is a water goddess. 

So last night I think I almost WILDed into Teraluna (well at least my interpretation of it) and I would have had my first successful WILD if it wasnt for my uncles snoring. I could feel it and I could smell it and I started to hear it just before my uncles snoring snapped me fully back awake. Well I was either on Teraluna or at a lake lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I figure this is a good place to ask a question about my own dreams
> 
> So, I've done this off and on for a couple years, so I've had a bunch of lucid dreams. I just don't have a ton of experience.
> 
> Anyway, my task for the week was to speak to my DG. 
> 
> So I have a MILD this morning go out front of my house and try to summon my DG. A man appears.
> 
> Blue = Me   
> ...







> Well, beforehand was me just realizing I was dreaming randomly..
> 
> and afterward was just him and I walking down my street and I was making extra effort to note my surrounding to remember as much as I could when I woke up. (Which is why I think I woke.)
> 
> I would chalk it up to random DC talk, but this particular DC had quite a bit of information. Not to mention, was the character that appeared when I tried summoning my Guide...



This could be your dream guide. Talk to him more and see what happens. Maybe you should start a new thread, since this is not really about a recurring DC.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> This could be your dream guide. Talk to him more and see what happens. Maybe you should start a new thread, since this is not really about a recurring DC.



Fair enough.

----------


## Waterknight

Hey Nomad. I got maybe 2 minutes of sleep last night and as I went to sleep I was trying to find you. I dont know if I actually dreamed anything but I did get an image of Godric from Trueblood in my mind. Now when I think of you I see Godric from the show. I was thinking that if I ever am able to contact you (at least I think its you) I will try to appear in a certain way and see if you can recount it later.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey Nomad. I got maybe 2 minutes of sleep last night and as I went to sleep I was trying to find you. I dont know if I actually dreamed anything but I did get an image of Godric from Trueblood in my mind. Now when I think of you I see Godric from the show. I was thinking that if I ever am able to contact you (at least I think its you) I will try to appear in a certain way and see if you can recount it later.



This is interesting, because I have been a vampire cowboy in my recent dreams. Anyway, this is not really about a recurring DC, so we should continue this conversation in PM's or another thread.

----------


## Hyu

I haven't had many lucids the past few days, most likely due to some exam related stress.
Today was the first night I could relax, which resulted in two awesome lucids with Yuya:

Fighting wooden samurai and a giant stone golem. Someone tries to contact me?The Leviathan

This feeling of having ridiculous amounts of power is amazing!
Did anyone try to contact me last night?
I felt like someone tried to communicate with me in the first dream.

----------


## cedward1

I guess my interest in Selene was just that if she is the same in Hyu's and Nomad's dreams it is more evidence for shared dreaming. Or rather a shared dream plane.

If I remember correctly, it was Yuya that said Selene wasn't a goddess. One of the two of them could simply be wrong.

----------


## atkins513

> I haven't had many lucids the past few days, most likely due to some exam related stress.
> Today was the first night I could relax, which resulted in two awesome lucids with Yuya:
> 
> Fighting wooden samurai and a giant stone golem. Someone tries to contact me?The Leviathan
> 
> This feeling of having ridiculous amounts of power is amazing!
> Did anyone try to contact me last night?
> I felt like someone tried to communicate with me in the first dream.



I guess you didn't read the previous post before you posted but "Hey Nomad. I got maybe 2 minutes of sleep last night and as I went to sleep I was trying to find you. I dont know if I actually dreamed anything but I did get an image of Godric from Trueblood in my mind." Apparently waterknight did try to contact someone but maybe it ended up being hyu lol

----------


## cedward1

Hyu must have posted while I was typing.

But the person who tried to contact Hyu was a female. Waterknight is male.

----------


## Komui2

This is all very interesting  ::D: ! It would be really cool to have a dream mentor who could teach you all of the secrets to lucid dreaming. And about Yuya, perhaps she's an avatar of your subconscious? Or a just a DC that grew more "powerful" over the years, and became a part of your subconscious?

----------


## Snowboy

Those are my most favorite entries yet. That would make an amazing video.

Also, atkins, Waterknight is male, and Hyu had heard a female voice.

----------


## Lost_prophet

Hyu- For some reason, your Journal is the only one I enjoy reading. It is incredibly vivid and very well written. Please continue your work.

----------


## Suicideking

So have we ruled contact through astral projection yet? That could be a good way to contact

----------


## Waterknight

I did briefly try to contact Hyu directly but that seemed almost impossible and I couldnt do anything towards that So I highly doubt he heard me and yeah Im male. I tried visiting him bytrying to go into a dream where he might be but I couldnt get into the dream because I couldnt get to sleep. I had much better results trying to contact Nomad I got a short visual. But yeah I really dont think i was the one that contacted you. 

but anyways I think I was close to a WILD last night and all that has been on my mind recently is special DCs so I may end up finding one of my own soon. Though it may just be a regular DC built to my expectatins of something more

Oh and for an account of how I tried to contact Hyu but failed it is in a thread I made http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/i-close-wild-110260/

----------


## bust113

_You know, I think we should stop calling Yuya, Selene, and the like for anyone else on here, DCs. As we don't know for sure what they really are we should call them something more general. Like DP (Dream Person), IC (Intelligent Character), etc._

----------


## atkins513

> You know, I think we should stop calling Yuya, Selene, and the like for anyone else on here, DCs. As we don't know for sure what they really are we should call them something more general. Like DP (Dream Person), IC (Intelligent Character), etc.



MIII, DC (dream character) does actually mean anyone in the dream who appears to be living or have charcter. So a dream character can be a dream person or intelligent character, or even a dreamguide if we think of them that way. Dream guide is just meant to add emphasis to the idea that particular dream character is unique and special to us individually. It does not change the fact of whether they are spiritual, other worldly or not, that is all a personal association. So dc covers it just fine  :smiley:  lol

----------


## bust113

_Oh, I thought DC meant Dream Creation, my mistake._

----------


## Hyu

> I guess my interest in Selene was just that if she is the same in Hyu's and Nomad's dreams it is more evidence for shared dreaming. Or rather a shared dream plane.
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was Yuya that said Selene wasn't a goddess. One of the two of them could simply be wrong.



I don't think they are the same person. Then again I have no idea, it's just a feeling.
I haven't encountered "my Selene" recently, I only have faint memories of her, so I didn't have a chance to ask her.






> So have we ruled contact through astral projection yet? That could be a good way to contact



I have never experimented with AP, plus I haven't really checked out what exactly AP means and how it is supposed to work, so I can't answer that question.

----------


## Wristblade56

> So have we ruled contact through astral projection yet? That could be a good way to contact



I fail to understand how floating around your room can be a way to contact someone.

----------


## Caden

> I fail to understand how floating around your room can be a way to contact someone.



Equating astral projection with floating around your room is like equating being a billionaire with always having extra booze money

----------


## atkins513

> Equating astral projection with floating around your room is like equating being a billionaire with always having extra booze money



That actually makes sense because a billionaire would always have money for booze lol so are you saying that floating around your room means you can use astral projection? lol confused now.

----------


## Waterknight

Idk if I actually believe in astral projection or not but from what I have read of it it is not limited to just floating in your room. You can float outside and go places. Likewise a billionair can bye more than just booze they can get a huge house or TV or something.

But that is way off topic

----------


## astralpixels

Not to go off topic (too much), but according to my knowledge on the subject, astral projection is hardly different from dreaming. Yes Wristblade56, you can float around your room and explore the physical earth plane in astral projections, but you can also travel to dream planes and higher astral planes. I believe that's all dreams really are anyway, our soul/spirit (or a copy of it, as some suggest) leaving the physical body, to travel into dream planes, and on occasion you may go to astral planes and this is how "shared dreaming" occurs. So, _I_ would suggest that this Teraluna place, is a higher astral plane/world/realm inhabited by very intelligent astral beings, and these dreams or shared dreams are memories of Hyu and W.Nomad having been to that plane. I of course may be completely wrong and insane, so don't pay any attention to me, these are just my two cents.

Anyway, I haven't posted in this thread yet, but I've been lurking for a while and I've read every page, so I figured I might as well drop by and say hello. Hello. I'm very intrigued by your story Hyu, I'm glad you've shared the story with everyone here on DV and continue to do so. Yuya sounds amazing and I'm very envious of your experiences but with the envy also comes great inspiration to further expand my dreaming abilities, so thank you.

----------


## Suicideking

> Not to go off topic (too much), but according to my knowledge on the subject, astral projection is hardly different from dreaming. Yes Wristblade56, you can float around your room and explore the physical earth plane in astral projections, but you can also travel to dream planes and higher astral planes. I believe that's all dreams really are anyway, our soul/spirit (or a copy of it, as some suggest) leaving the physical body, to travel into dream planes, and on occasion you may go to astral planes and this is how "shared dreaming" occurs. So, _I_ would suggest that this Teraluna place, is a higher astral plane/world/realm inhabited by very intelligent astral beings, and these dreams or shared dreams are memories of Hyu and W.Nomad having been to that plane. I of course may be completely wrong and insane, so don't pay any attention to me, these are just my two cents.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't posted in this thread yet, but I've been lurking for a while and I've read every page, so I figured I might as well drop by and say hello. Hello. I'm very intrigued by your story Hyu, I'm glad you've shared the story with everyone here on DV and continue to do so. Yuya sounds amazing and I'm very envious of your experiences but with the envy also comes great inspiration to further expand my dreaming abilities, so thank you.



Couldn't of said it better myself

----------


## Caden

I have about 6 note books full of dream journals and I have seen a trio that pops up from time to time.  Two of them (boy /girl)seem to be a romantic couple and the third is my female friend and in some my gf (short hair girl).  Unlike any DGs they seem to be friends and never push or help, they just hang off to the sidelines sometimes asking what I just did.  They know where I am and expect me there, they don't seem to be waiting, they are just _being_ there.  Who are these people?  They seem like hands-off types of friends, I kind of think that's annoying.  I mean give me a helping hand on *something* for goodness sakes!  Yuya at least gives some help and seems to care and care deeply.  Count your blessings, my guys are really pretty aloof.  And Yuya was the one to start it too by not being so dream-character-like.  Who knows maybe most of them stay in the sidelines and never really get noticed.

----------


## TestofFaith

to me it seems like not a dream guide, but a manifestation of your subconscious as a separate 'personality/person' and since the dream state is normally a subconscious governed area of the mind, it would show more dare i say 'power' in this state then your conscious mind. either that, a shared dreamer, or just an unusual anomaly of lucid dreaming.

----------


## Komui2

^This

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by TestofFaith


to me it seems like not a dream guide, but a manifestation of your subconscious as a separate 'personality/person' and since the dream state is normally a subconscious governed area of the mind, it would show more dare i say 'power' in this state then your conscious mind. either that, a shared dreamer, or just an unusual anomaly of lucid dreaming.



: (_

----------


## Hyu

> I have about 6 note books full of dream journals and I have seen a trio that pops up from time to time.  Two of them (boy /girl)seem to be a romantic couple and the third is my female friend and in some my gf (short hair girl).  Unlike any DGs they seem to be friends and never push or help, they just hang off to the sidelines sometimes asking what I just did.  They know where I am and expect me there, they don't seem to be waiting, they are just _being_ there.  Who are these people?  They seem like hands-off types of friends, I kind of think that's annoying.  I mean give me a helping hand on *something* for goodness sakes!  Yuya at least gives some help and seems to care and care deeply.  Count your blessings, my guys are really pretty aloof.  And Yuya was the one to start it too by not being so dream-character-like.  Who knows maybe most of them stay in the sidelines and never really get noticed.



Have you had the occasion to ask them about it?
Yuya was always holding back until I finally managed to confront her about it.
It is true that she gave me hints on many occasions that she was different though.
But in the end I was the one who had to confront her, and it was only then that things started to get really interesting.

----------


## Caden

> Have you had the occasion to ask them about it?
> Yuya was always holding back until I finally managed to confront her about it.
> It is true that she gave me hints on many occasions that she was different though.
> But in the end I was the one who had to confront her, and it was only then that things started to get really interesting.



 No I haven't been able to yet but my last meeting I pulled the short hair girl (SHG) aside and she was totally take aback.  Then I asked her to sit which she was shocked at.  Then I tried to have a conversation and she shot answers back so quick that it kinda killed both my momentum and any mojo I had going. :/  She is the only DC that is always surprising me, good or bad.

Its interesting that you say Yuya was holding back though she threw around a few hints at least.  I have had a lucid with them that was very clear and very long years ago.  We were all living in this city made out of astrial energy made up to look like a European city.  We had just moved into a corner apartment since the last "tenets" vacated it.  Years before that I had a dream that we (all 3 of us) had lived there for 2 years and a third anniversary was coming.  I remember just chatting about pretty common stuff no one throwing any hints around.  

I see what your saying and I am going to confront them on it especially the SHG.  I have met her away from the bunch, again she surprises me and says "hi" as if I should have know her for a long time.  It's frustrating, now I know what amnesia victims must feel like!  "and I know you from where?" "you are my friends?" "how did you know I was going to say that?" "how long have we known each other anyways?"  I haven't said any of this to them, yet.

I'm gonna be holding them to the Yuya standard; its a high standard but if their friends... 





> to me it seems like not a dream guide, but a manifestation of your subconscious as a separate 'personality/person' and since the dream state is normally a subconscious governed area of the mind, it would show more dare i say 'power' in this state then your conscious mind. either that, a shared dreamer, or just an unusual anomaly of lucid dreaming.



I don't believe that these people are part of my subconscious since I have changes a huge huge amount for the years these guys have been doing the same and being the same.  Shouldn't my subconscious have changed too?
But maybe a shared dreamer, I don't see any reasons why not and it would explain why they are seemingly aloof, they are not any more sure about me as I am them.  Hhmmm, good point.  And here I was thinking DG probably because that would be cool.  And although I would love a Yuya this does open the possibility that I can be a _guide to them!_  Or at least a help.

Wow this is all a lot to think about, thanks peeps!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Komui2


^This



:`(_

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy


I suspect this to be something called a spirit guide.



: )_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Have you had the occasion to ask them about it?
> Yuya was always holding back until I finally managed to confront her about it.
> It is true that she gave me hints on many occasions that she was different though.
> But in the end I was the one who had to confront her, and it was only then that things started to get really interesting.



With Selene it was the opposite. She refused to leave me alone until I acknowledged that she is real.





> No I haven't been able to yet but my last meeting I pulled the short hair girl (SHG) aside and she was totally take aback.  Then I asked her to sit which she was shocked at.  Then I tried to have a conversation and she shot answers back so quick that it kinda killed both my momentum and any mojo I had going. :/  She is the only DC that is always surprising me, good or bad.
> 
> Its interesting that you say Yuya was holding back though she threw around a few hints at least.  I have had a lucid with them that was very clear and very long years ago.  We were all living in this city made out of astrial energy made up to look like a European city.  We had just moved into a corner apartment since the last "tenets" vacated it.  Years before that I had a dream that we (all 3 of us) had lived there for 2 years and a third anniversary was coming.  I remember just chatting about pretty common stuff no one throwing any hints around.  
> 
> I see what your saying and I am going to confront them on it especially the SHG.  I have met her away from the bunch, again she surprises me and says "hi" as if I should have know her for a long time.  It's frustrating, now I know what amnesia victims must feel like!  "and I know you from where?" "you are my friends?" "how did you know I was going to say that?" "how long have we known each other anyways?"  I haven't said any of this to them, yet.
> 
> I'm gonna be holding them to the Yuya standard; its a high standard but if their friends... 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my spirit guides told me I am his spirit guide when I am asleep, and he is my spirit guide when he is asleep.

----------


## Waterknight

> With Selene it was the opposite. She refused to leave me alone until I acknowledged that she is real.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my spirit guides told me I am his spirit guide when I am asleep, and he is my spirit guide when he is asleep.



One of?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> One of?



Yes, I have more than one. Dark, Light, Trade, Love, dreams, reality...

----------


## Caden

> With Selene it was the opposite. She refused to leave me alone until I acknowledged that she is real.
> 
> 
> One of my spirit guides told me I am his spirit guide when I am asleep, and he is my spirit guide when he is asleep.



Hmm this all really adds a greater range of possibilities than I had been thinking of.

----------


## Hyu

This may be a stupid question, but what's the exact difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide?
I've been researching the terms a bit, and the information I find on the internet is very contradicting.  :Sad:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


This may be a stupid question, but what's the exact difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide?
I've been researching the terms a bit, and the information I find on the internet is very contradicting. 



A dream guide helps you with your dreams, they give hints on the meaning, etc.

A spirit guide isn't constricted to your dreams, and they assist you with "Your life path". Some people claim to see their spirit guide at a time of need, but most people say this is just a hallucination._

----------


## Waterknight

So could a spirit guide be what some people might call a guardian angel?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Waterknight


So could a spirit guide be what some people might call a guardian angel?



Kind of, pretty close._

----------


## elucid

Hmm, if you are in a dream a god, then I guess you found your goddess Hyu.

----------


## pointofbeing

<<I haven't encountered "my Selene" recently>>

You should draw Selene to the best of your memory. So the other Dreamviews user can compare his Selene to yours. I think that's the best option.

I have only once felt the aura you describe once since childhood, It was the same as the mystical figure I saw during my childhood... It told me last year it's "going to change your life" While I saw A female who I wanted to talk to,   And vanished. I wondered what,he meant.

----------


## Different

I want a dream guide like that!  :Sad: 
well, I haven't spoken to a dream character, let alone found my dream guide >.<

Amazing though! Hope I find someone like this!

----------


## Caden

> One of my spirit guides told me I am his spirit guide when I am asleep, and he is my spirit guide when he is asleep.



I realized after seeing Scott Pilgrim Vs The World (3 times) that if this is true then this short haired girl in my dreams may actually be walking around someplace.  _That would be mind blowing!!!_  Now I HAVE to ask questions of them!

----------


## Hyu

> You should draw Selene to the best of your memory.



I can't really recall what she looks like.





> I realized after seeing Scott Pilgrim Vs The World (3 times) that if this is true then this short haired girl in my dreams may actually be walking around someplace.  _That would be mind blowing!!!_  Now I HAVE to ask questions of them!



Scott Pilgrim Vs The World is awesome!
And yes, that would be mind blowing indeed!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This may be a stupid question, but what's the exact difference between a dream guide and a spirit guide?
> I've been researching the terms a bit, and the information I find on the internet is very contradicting.



We have many types of spirit guides that guide us in different areas of our lives. A dream guide is one type of spirit guide.





> So could a spirit guide be what some people might call a guardian angel?



An angel is a type of spirit guide.





> <<I haven't encountered "my Selene" recently>>
> 
> You should draw Selene to the best of your memory. So the other Dreamviews user can compare his Selene to yours. I think that's the best option.
> 
> I have only once felt the aura you describe once since childhood, It was the same as the mystical figure I saw during my childhood... It told me last year it's "going to change your life" While I saw A female who I wanted to talk to,   And vanished. I wondered what,he meant.



Who's Selene? "My" Selene? Compare to what?  That wouldn't work. Have two people draw the same picture of a person you see in waking life. The drawings may not look like the same person.





> I want a dream guide like that! 
> well, I haven't spoken to a dream character, let alone found my dream guide >.<
> 
> Amazing though! Hope I find someone like this!



You will. Don't give up.





> I realized after seeing Scott Pilgrim Vs The World (3 times) that if this is true then this short haired girl in my dreams may actually be walking around someplace.  _That would be mind blowing!!!_  Now I HAVE to ask questions of them!



Hmm. I need tor see this movie!

----------


## Hyu

I've had a lot of vivid dreams the last night.
I went to bed slightly drunk... I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
Anyways, the following happened after a WBTB in said night.

*Update:* The Dream Plane and Dream Guides.

More characters are repeatedly appearing in my dreams.
One of them appears to be a Dream Guide.  ::shock::

----------


## changed



----------


## Komui2

*GASP* Double face palm? On what occasion?

----------


## changed

Read the dream.  He starts thinking sexual thoughts, but yuya can read his mind.  I laughed so hard.

----------


## CyperAleksi

I laughed at the last entry.  :tongue2: 

But hm, was it so that the dream *warped* to the part where you were in the pool, or not?
With "warping" I mean, in my dreams dream may go *one day later* suddenly or something, if you get what I mean.

----------


## Hyu

Yes, I know exactly what you mean, I think I've called it "skipping ahead / fast forwarding" sometime.

I can't remember how I got to the pool, maybe it did "warp" to that part and I forgot what happened prior to that, maybe it started in the pool... I can't remember.

----------


## CyperAleksi

Ah, alright.

----------


## Waterknight

Cyper you can read my latest dream journal entry for a result of warping. I dont know what I called it in the entry but yeah it happens to me all the time.

I havent been lucid in a while so I still havent noticed any reccurring characters that arent people I know irl

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I've been reading over some of the responses to your post. It seems likely that this person could be your dream guide. The idea of shared dreams is really creepy to me, I would have to read up on that to comment on it... 
Here are my thoughts: I can't help but think that this character is more than just a dream guide. She has made it clear that she has free will. I am not religious but the label that comes to mind is 'guardian angel'. To me, she sounds like an entity; a positive - in this case - energy that you can't control.

----------


## Waterknight

Guardian angel is a term I used earlier in this thread. She isnt his dream guide though. In another dream he met his dreamguide and Yuya is a companion.

----------


## bust113

_I have read over this a few times, and in my opinion, I am pretty sure she is her own entity. Like from my theory, astral projection, or even a spirit, I don't know what but I am certain she is her own person._

----------


## Caden

> I have read over this a few times, and in my opinion, I am pretty sure she is her own entity. Like from my theory, astral projection, or even a spirit, I don't know what but I am certain she is her own person.



 Fully agree 
and she defies labeling.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Caden


Fully agree 
and she defies labeling.



Yea, she is defiantly something else. She controls him, it should be the other way around. And she clearly knows stuff that he had never been the slightest bit exposed to, and your sub-conscious isn't very good at making things up that are even remotely convincing in this reality, so the other place this information could come from can only be another entity. And your mind can't disagree with you, if the conscious tells the sub-conscious anything, it will believe it because that is how the system works. Nothing in his own mind could disagree with him and know for a fact that their disagreement is reality._

----------


## Sil3nt

Hey tell Yuya to make me have a lucid dream the next time I'm sleeping XD  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey tell Yuya to make me have a lucid dream the next time I'm sleeping XD



I have a better idea. Tell Yuya to make the whole world lucid.

----------


## bust113

_I second Nomad. 

And nomad, did he actually contact you?_

----------


## Suicideking

> Hey tell Yuya to make me have a lucid dream the next time I'm sleeping XD



i have a better idea, just tell her to help everyone out on this thread with their dreams. problem solved!

----------


## bust113

_C'mon!!!!!! DID HYU REALLY CONTACT NOMAD!!?!?!?!?!?!_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> C'mon!!!!!! DID HYU REALLY CONTACT NOMAD!!?!?!?!?!?!



 I am not really sure what you mean.

----------


## atkins513

I think he means, did Hyu contact you through the dream plane? but I read up the page and I only see someone trying to contact someone else mentioned once lol

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think he means, did Hyu contact you through the dream plane? but I read up the page and I only see someone trying to contact someone else mentioned once lol



I don't know. Maybe he did, but I don't remember. Did he try? I don't see that anywhere in this thread.

----------


## atkins513

Thats what I said. I didn't see anything about it either.. so the question didnt make a lot of sense lol

----------


## Waterknight

It was written in his Dream journal that he contacted you.

----------


## bust113

_The dream journal is HERE._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> The dream journal is HERE.



I read it.

----------


## bust113

_Well... Was it really you that he saw in that?_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well... Was it really you that he saw in that?



I don't remember that dream.

----------


## Snowboy

::lol::  Love the whirlpool entry!

I feel that Yuya deserves a new term. I don't think that there is a term on DV that can accurately describe her.

*Higher Entity*: An entity that resides on the astral, dream, or any other higher plane.

Please share your ideas.  :wink2:

----------


## bust113

_Well that sucks, you could have proved shared dreaming there._

----------


## bust113

_Snow boy, I already said something like that, and I think it was you that downed it (not sure, don't want to take the time to look, I'm on my iPhone)._

----------


## Snowboy

> Snow boy, I already said something like that, and I think it was you that downed it (not sure, don't want to take the time to look, I'm on my iPhone).



 ::?:  Don't remember. I'll comment once you have figured out.

----------


## bust113

_Oh, sorry, that was Atkins, thought it was you. Post 391, and I still agree with such a statement. They are beyond a DC, they should be named as so._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well that sucks, you could have proved shared dreaming there.



See the FAQ link in my signature? Click it. Two shared dreaming journals.

----------


## changed

Hyu has stated he doesn't know what yuya is, I don't think we should make any claims as to what she is.  We simply don't know, it could just be a figment of hyus imagination for all we know.

----------


## bust113

_My soul has just been smashed into little peices._

----------


## Snowboy

> Hyu has stated he doesn't know what yuya is, I don't think we should make any claims as to what she is.  We simply don't know, it could just be a figment of hyus imagination for all we know.



I feel that it is safe to assume (for the moment) that she is real, though we will probably get a few people that just skipped the whole thread and only read the first page. Maybe a few stubborn, determined people, too, but either way I feel that it will work best to say that she is a real entity. She is always addressed as a real person in his entries and she acts in a way that suggests she may, in fact, be a real entity, she it would sound weird to go ahead and think of her as something he is making up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I feel that it is safe to assume (for the moment) that she is real, though we will probably get a few people that just skipped the whole thread and only read the first page. Maybe a few stubborn, determined people, too, but either way I feel that it will work best to say that she is a real entity. She is always addressed as a real person in his entries and she acts in a way that suggests she may, in fact, be a real entity, she it would sound weird to go ahead and think of her as something he is making up.



Call her a person.

----------


## Waterknight

Reading it she does seem pretty real but it is still possible that she is nothing more than an image created by his mind.it is impossible to say with certainty that she is or isnt.
I personally am leaning more towards the side that she is something real.

----------


## dreamspinner

Instead of asking questions about her
Ask questions about yourself

I myself do not believe in shared dreams or what not and I strongly believe she is... you, your subconscious
Oh and I have read the whole thread...every page...

----------


## changed

He said he writes his journals about how he feels in the dream.  He said that he feels like she is real in the dream but is skeptical upon waking.  She seems very real and life like, but there is no way to know for sure.

----------


## Komui2

> I feel that Yuya deserves a new term. I don't think that there is a term on DV that can accurately describe her.
> 
> *Higher Entity*



Yeah, but those initials spell *HE*, and Yuya's female.

....just sayin.

----------


## Waterknight

lol way to point out the obvious

----------


## bust113

_Or Super Higher Entity, that spells SHE, you're welcome._

----------


## Lost_prophet

> Or Super Higher Entity, that spells SHE, you're welcome.



What about people who fit the same description who are male?


I don't think how one particular person feels about someone in his dreams deserves a new acronym... 
Plenty of people have very intelligent DCs and different people feels different ways about their creations.

----------


## bust113

_But Yuya at least (I haven't read any of the other dream journals about others YET), does not fit the description of DC, she is clearly, in mine and obviously some others opinion, absolutely abnormal. So abnormal that she can not be a creation of a human mind. DCs don't have the ability to do most things she can. And she does deserve an acronym, we shouldn't treat her as a lower importance, we don't want to bring down our belief in her.

P.S.   When I say "SHE" "HER" I mean for everyone's. So far no one has posted about a "HE" version, at least to my understanding._

----------


## Suicideking

Why r we debating acronyms? Wether or not yuya is a being in her own right or just a figment of hyu's imagination we will never know. But that's the point. We aren't supposed to know.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> But Yuya at least (I haven't read any of the other dream journals about others YET), does not fit the description of DC, she is clearly, in mine and obviously some others opinion, absolutely abnormal. So abnormal that she can not be a creation of a human mind. DCs don't have the ability to do most things she can. And she does deserve an acronym, we shouldn't treat her as a lower importance, we don't want to bring down our belief in her.
> 
> P.S.   When I say "SHE" "HER" I mean for everyone's. So far no one has posted about a "HE" version, at least to my understanding.



How do you know? You've never experienced said entity.
DC is not a _low_ term. It's a general term. I'm a white dude. Not matter how white my skin is, no matter how big my penis is, I'm still a white dude.

She is a character in a dream....hence she is a dream character.

Many people have very vivid and powerful dream characters....What she has performed does not seem out of place in a dream world...

----------


## bust113

_Whatever, I don't care to fight about this, there is just no reason._

----------


## Lost_prophet

> Whatever, I don't care to fight about this, there is just no reason.



No one is fighting. People just disagree.

----------


## Komui2

> Or Super Higher Entity, that spells SHE, you're welcome.



Eh now were talking

----------


## Snowboy

> Yeah, but those initials spell *HE*, and Yuya's female.
> 
> ....just sayin.







> Or Super Higher Entity, that spells SHE, you're welcome.







> What about people who fit the same description who are male?



 ::lol::  Am I the only one that laughed at this conversation?

Just ditch the whole HE term. Calling her a person works.

You can call her a DC if you want. She fits into the category just fine, it just doesn't cover her apparent importance. I'm going to call her a person, though.

----------


## changed

I agree wth snowboy, we can all call it what we want to call it.  I don't think it really matters, there is no way to know, arguing about it is just silly.

----------


## Komui2

> Am I the only one that laughed at this conversation?
> 
> Just ditch the whole HE term. Calling her a person works.
> 
> You can call her a DC if you want. She fits into the category just fine, it just doesn't cover her apparent importance. I'm going to call her a person, though.



I agree as well, (and no you're not the only person who laughed at that  ::D: ) calling her a person is just fine, it doesn't need to be anything fancy, I just got a boner for acronyms that all  :Cheeky:

----------


## Wristblade56

i agree, it was a funny conversation. It makes no difference what it is called. If you call a skinny person a tub of lard, then they will remain a beanpole.

P.S. if we read Hyu's last Yuya-related entry, she said so herself she's a spirit, if you wanna get technical. of course it could be an elaborate scheme made by Hyu's sub-c to make him think that all this is real, but it was the whole shocking-awake thing in the OP that makes me wonder.

----------


## GabrielG

Wow that is... AMAZING btw it wasn't too long for me it seemed interesting so I read the whole thing I think I may have someone like that in my lucid dreams but not that strong of a bond I just see her a lot and she acts different. But wow I'd love for you to maybe add to this thread some more about her or tell me I'm quite interested  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

You having problems with the "." key?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


It makes no difference what IT is called.





Do I need to go over there and backhand you?_

----------


## changed

> Do I need to go over there and backhand you?



 He should be able to call it an it if he wants to.  An opinion is like a face, we all have one.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by bradysdreaming


He should be able to call it an it if he wants to.  An opinion is like a face, we all have one.



Her an it? And I suppose. But if you think scientifically, no matter what she is (spirit, subconscious), she doesn't really consist of matter, so she could not be considered "IT". If she is a shared dreamer (highly doubt), spirit, or even a person from another planet then she is still a person and not an it. That is kind of like saying "In my opinion, you are an it.", would you like that? No matter what she is, it is probably pretty safe that she is a conscious being and has her own chunk of intelligence (If she is a living entity, or even if Hyu's sub-conscious gave that to her when it/he created her).

BTW, I am not trying to argue, I am simply stating my point of view._

----------


## Suicideking

Let's just wait and see how it develops. I'm really interested in continuing to read his DJ and that will provide us with alot more proof on what "she" is. There is no point in arguing opinions cause we all walk away with the same mindset away and is a waste of our time.

----------


## bust113

_It has been 8 days since Hyu's last DJ, and I have a very small patience, PLEASE POST!!!!_

----------


## Carolina

> ...no matter what she is (spirit, subconscious), she doesn't really consist of matter, so she could not be considered "IT".



Using that logic, she couldn't be considered a 'she' either. In fact, 'it' would actually be the closest thing to accurate in that case. The fact that we don't truly know the nature of this entity means that we can't give sway to either option of naming; we have to use our own definition.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Carolina


Using that logic, she couldn't be considered a 'she' either. In fact, 'it' would actually be the closest thing to accurate in that case. The fact that we don't truly know the nature of this entity means that we can't give sway to either option of naming; we have to use our own definition.



But "SHE" doesn't have to refer to a real person, just a personality or a character. If you read a book and there is a female character, it is correct to say "SHE", and in most cases the characters are completely made up. With Yuya here, if she is a real entity it is correct to say "SHE" and not "IT", if she is something his sub-conscious made up, then like a character in a book, it is proper to say "SHE" and not "IT".

I know I started it, but I cannot believe we are arguing about pronouns._

----------


## changed

> But "SHE" doesn't have to refer to a real person, just a personality or a character. If you read a book and there is a female character, it is correct to say "SHE", and in most cases the characters are completely made up. With Yuya here, if she is a real entity it is correct to say "SHE" and not "IT", if she is something his sub-conscious made up, then like a character in a book, it is proper to say "SHE" and not "IT".
> 
> I know I started it, but I cannot believe we are arguing about pronouns.



  Like I said, it doesn't matter.

----------


## Hyu

> It has been 8 days since Hyu's last DJ, and I have a very small patience, PLEASE POST!!!!



I haven't updated my DJ because there is nothing to post.
I'm having a rough time with university and I'm pretty much studying / working all the time.
My dream recall is really bad, presumably because I'm not really thinking about lucid dreaming that much right now.

----------


## Wristblade56

it is a generic term. you're an it, i'm an it, my dog's an it, a pokemon's an it, and my turds are it. just sayin'. plus if it's an entity then it could be a genderless spirit posing as a female.

as a side note, that conversation was hilarious.

----------


## Waterknight

Oh nvm lol. what I typed before is irrelevant because I realized I skipped over a few posts.

----------


## Suicideking

So..........how does teraluna exist? Is it on a different dimension or plane of existence? If it's not how can we determine the location of this planet. Perhaps we can just point an observatory at it and prove the existence of extra-terrestrials right now haha. But seriously because I'm interested to find out if humans are the only one to live on "this" dimension. After all earth is a testing ground for spirits and entities to learn and experience(my beliefs). And we are so bored out of our minds that we are resorting to debating pronouns, so let's find out where the hell this place is. Then we can all have rockin parties there in the dreamplane.

----------


## Caden

> I haven't updated my DJ because there is nothing to post.
> I'm having a rough time with university and I'm pretty much studying / working all the time.
> My dream recall is really bad, presumably because I'm not really thinking about lucid dreaming that much right now.



Keep up the good work, school is more important.  We will just have to get our own great dream adventures instead of vicariously living off of yours.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Snowboy

> So..........how does teraluna exist? Is it on a different dimension or plane of existence? If it's not how can we determine the location of this planet. Perhaps we can just point an observatory at it and prove the existence of extra-terrestrials right now haha. But seriously because I'm interested to find out if humans are the only one to live on "this" dimension. After all earth is a testing ground for spirits and entities to learn and experience(my beliefs). And we are so bored out of our minds that we are resorting to debating pronouns, so let's find out where the hell this place is. Then we can all have rockin parties there in the dreamplane.



It is on the dream plane. We don't know if it exists on the physical plane. To find it on the dream plane, just concentrate on its energy then make a portal to it.

----------


## Wonders

Hyu stated that Teraluna is a moon in the Andromeda Galaxy. Maybe it's possible for beings in other galaxies to communicate with us through our dreams.

----------


## TuSaint

This is the most interesting thing I have read in a long time. Hyu, I read every one of your posts in this thread & obviously in your DJ. I'm sorry everyone for not reading your posts as well, but I just don't have the time lol. I have not been able to have any LDs in a long time, but every one of my normal dreams are quite vivid. I find it amazing I stumbled onto this today, since last night I had two dreams myself. I will not go into great detail, but in the first dream I was with a woman, just like yourself. I felt like I have known her for a long time, but I just couldn't remember her name. I end up waking up, & I stay awake for an hour or so. I wrote the dream in my own journal & wonder if I could maybe find her again. 

I fall asleep and begin to dream, again just a standard dream. Eventually I do see this woman, she seems familiar and again I feel like I know her. In the dream I realize there is something special about her. When I try to communicate with her, she recognizes me as well. She acknowledges me, but then runs away. It wasn't until I awake do I realize it was the same woman from the other dream. Again, the dream was much longer, I am not going to write all of it on here. All I am saying is your dreams are wonderful, and quite inspiring for me. Please keep sharing, I hope maybe I can unlock secrets about myself by using some of your techniques.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


After all earth is a testing ground for spirits and entities to learn and experience(my beliefs).



Are you suggesting my theory? Because that is the main idea of it, that people of the "Homeland" visit various planets to learn stuff.

P.S. I'm sorry for mentioning it again, but he started it.

P.S.S. Ah yes, pro-noun argument, those were the good ol' days._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is the most interesting thing I have read in a long time. Hyu, I read every one of your posts in this thread & obviously in your DJ. I'm sorry everyone for not reading your posts as well, but I just don't have the time lol. I have not been able to have any LDs in a long time, but every one of my normal dreams are quite vivid. I find it amazing I stumbled onto this today, since last night I had two dreams myself. I will not go into great detail, but in the first dream I was with a woman, just like yourself. I felt like I have known her for a long time, but I just couldn't remember her name. I end up waking up, & I stay awake for an hour or so. I wrote the dream in my own journal & wonder if I could maybe find her again. 
> 
> I fall asleep and begin to dream, again just a standard dream. Eventually I do see this woman, she seems familiar and again I feel like I know her. In the dream I realize there is something special about her. When I try to communicate with her, she recognizes me as well. She acknowledges me, but then runs away. It wasn't until I awake do I realize it was the same woman from the other dream. Again, the dream was much longer, I am not going to write all of it on here. All I am saying is your dreams are wonderful, and quite inspiring for me. Please keep sharing, I hope maybe I can unlock secrets about myself by using some of your techniques.



Please start a DJ, and post the whole dream.

----------


## TuSaint

> Please start a DJ, and post the whole dream.



Alright I definitely will. I always have very vivid normal dreams, I just figured I would keep my DJ for LDs. Obviously Im new ha ha, i'll fill it up.

----------


## Hyu

> So..........how does teraluna exist? Is it on a different dimension or plane of existence? If it's not how can we determine the location of this planet. Perhaps we can just point an observatory at it and prove the existence of extra-terrestrials right now haha. But seriously because I'm interested to find out if humans are the only one to live on "this" dimension. After all earth is a testing ground for spirits and entities to learn and experience(my beliefs). And we are so bored out of our minds that we are resorting to debating pronouns, so let's find out where the hell this place is. Then we can all have rockin parties there in the dreamplane.



Assuming that Teraluna exists in the Andromeda Galaxy, which I doubt it does, and that we had a telescope with a sufficient resolution to look at it closely (I'm not sure if this is physically possible), we would see how the moon looked like millions of years in the past.  :smiley: 
I'm obviously also interested in finding out more things about the dream plane, and if other beings are able to access it, but I think it'll be a long time until we have the technology to explore these things.





> Alright I definitely will. I always have very vivid normal dreams, I just figured I would keep my DJ for LDs. Obviously Im new ha ha, i'll fill it up.



Awesome, please do!  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> Assuming that Teraluna exists in the Andromeda Galaxy, which I doubt it does, and that we had a telescope with a sufficient resolution to look at it closely (I'm not sure if this is physically possible), we would see how the moon looked like millions of years in the past.



 ::lol::  You are right, we wouldn't be able to see it today very easily, but I think we would be able to see the planet it's orbiting (maybe?). I think it exists to a certain degree, but we wouldn't be able to see very advanced civilization. Since it is so advanced there is probably civilization that millions of years in the past, we just wouldn't be able to see it.

----------


## Wristblade56

i don't know, it doesn't sound very advanced. my picture of it from Hyu's journal is an old, almost-medeval stage world.

----------


## Snowboy

> i don't know, it doesn't sound very advanced. my picture of it from Hyu's journal is an old, almost-medeval stage world.



Dude, it's a building floating on water, a full blown city (maybe country!) in one structure. They also have special gates at the front made of some kind of special energy! How is that not advanced?

----------


## TuSaint

> Dude, it's a building floating on water, a full blown city (maybe country!) in one structure. They also have special gates at the front made of some kind of special energy! How is that not advanced?



In a way it reminds me of Atlantis. Not exactly well advanced in technology. However they seem to be highly advanced in understanding energy &, the relation it has with the universe around them. To me though, it doesn't seem thy need huge advances in technology. Their understanding of energy allows them to live in peace & happiness. While also having a much greater knowledge of the mystery of life.

(I love how I am speaking literal here lol. I wish there was such a place, again whos to say its not.)

----------


## Lost_prophet

It seems some people are taking these dreams a little _too_ serious....

----------


## Snowboy

Well, there are quite a few people on DV that do just that.  ::tongue::

----------


## Waterknight

Teraluna might not be in the same time period. Who knows maybe we could point a telescope out there and see Hyu standing on the moon millions of years ago. Yuya did tell him that he wouldnt believe her if she told him how longs theyve known eachother. I think you could classify that as knowing eachother for millions of years lol

----------


## Snowboy

> Teraluna might not be in the same time period. Who knows maybe we could point a telescope out there and see Hyu standing on the moon millions of years ago. Yuya did tell him that he wouldnt believe her if she told him how longs theyve known eachother. I think you could classify that as knowing eachother for millions of years lol



 ::lol::  That would be pretty funny if we saw Hyu there.

Hyu turns on television:

*"Breaking news! New moon discovered to hold intelligent life!"*

_Picture of Teraluna with Hyu in it shows_

Hyu: "Hey, check that out! It's me!"

----------


## pointofbeing

Hyu,  A few night's ago, I asked in a Lucid dream to see  Teraluna, The spot I was taken to was very jagged boulders covered in glowing green moss, but way more bright than earthly moss. Underneath them was water that was both deep and extremely clear, with a strong currant.  Does this sound anything like any place within the world in your dreams? Or did I just make up my own world while thing of yours?

----------


## Wristblade56

> That would be pretty funny if we saw Hyu there.
> 
> Hyu turns on television:
> 
> *"Breaking news! New moon discovered to hold intelligent life!"*
> 
> _Picture of Teraluna with Hyu in it shows_
> 
> Hyu: "Hey, check that out! It's me!"



yeah, that'd be funny  ::lmao::

----------


## Hyu

> Hyu,  A few night's ago, I asked in a Lucid dream to see  Teraluna, The spot I was taken to was very jagged boulders covered in glowing green moss, but way more bright than earthly moss. Underneath them was water that was both deep and extremely clear, with a strong currant.  Does this sound anything like any place within the world in your dreams? Or did I just make up my own world while thing of yours?



Glowing moss and deep yet very clear water definitely fits, only you can answer the question though.

----------


## tashows

Read the whole thread. Took me 2-3 days, but it was really worth it. I actually love the fact that i was able to read through the whole story from the very beginning. I mean 3 months ago you were just a confused guy wondering about a "reccuring dream character" and look at you now! All grown up, with dragon skills and a dream guide and all these other awesome stuff. I sound like i m your mom right here, but it kinda makes me proud that i am a part of all this (meaning part of the forum where you chose to tell your experience). I love you guys  ::D:

----------


## bust113

_This.

So Selene is the goddess of the moon, and Yuya is a male pharoh posing as a woman? I am so confused._

----------


## Suicideking

But that says yuya is a he. From our 3 page long debate and from Hyu's expirences we can call yuya a she. Unless she has reincarnated on earth, but her name would probably change. I'm sure my spirit's name isn't Patrick haha. Besides if she did incarnate on earth she would most likely be a female, her spirit is more female oriented and changing that well.....idk. If anyone else has knowledge on this that'd be helpful.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by MIIISTERNEUGIT


and Yuya is a male pharoh posing as a woman?



She probably is a female spirit, but reincarnation can turn you into the opposite sex as your spirit._

----------


## Caden

She said she was not nor did it seem she wanted to be human, she was experiencing humanity through him.  Really I have to wonder why we don't see more of this.  Living on earth is a freakin rough gig!  Even if your human it is a long, tough, road to travel.  Rich or poor you will be humbled, broken, and hurt at more than a few points along your life.  I would expect more people (beings) to say "thats a bit hard core, I don't need to learn anything _that_ bad."  I have to think that we don't see more of this because even after being broken down to our lowest points, and dragged through the mud, after all is said and done and buried, it is actually worth it and does make us better for the journey.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Caden


She said she was not nor did it seem she wanted to be human, she was experiencing humanity through him.  Really I have to wonder why we don't see more of this.  Living on earth is a freakin rough gig!  Even if your human it is a long, tough, road to travel.  Rich or poor you will be humbled, broken, and hurt at more than a few points along your life.  I would expect more people (beings) to say "thats a bit hard core, I don't need to learn anything that bad."  I have to think that we don't see more of this because even after being broken down to our lowest points, and dragged through the mud, after all is said and done and buried, it is actually worth it and does make us better for the journey.



Did you experience some trauma or something? Enough to make you think life is crappy? It is what you make it.

And anyway, when did she say she wasn't human? Or even something very close but maybe from a different planet?_

----------


## OwlDreamz

This is completely off topic, so I will be brief, but I know what Caden is talking about. Buddha said that "Life is suffering*". And it is. No matter what your station in life, no matter what your situation.

*There is some controversy over the translation for the word "Dukkha" which was originally taken to mean suffering. Some say that Dukkha meant "Impermanence or change". Either way, life is.
source is here

Back on topic... 
I have read this thread with great interest and continue to. Thank you for sharing this with us, Hyu. I hope many more posts are in our future as we all seem to be enraptured with your amazing adventures with Yuya.

----------


## LimboCity

So glad I was able to catch up this thread  :smiley: 

Since I learned about the possibility of dream guides, I've always been excited to meet mine! Since reading this thread, I've noticed someone who was with me twice, randomly, and I didn't pay close attention to them.

Also, I think I've had a "deep dreaming state" before. Maybe this dream.

Congratulations Hyu! I wish you even more luck in your crazy dream adventures!!!

----------


## cedward1

I think the Egyptian Yuya thing is a coincidence. Just because there is someone in the thousands of years of human history with a name that is spelled (once translated) the same way, it doesn't really mean anything. Now if Yuya had been somehow associated with dreams, that would be something.

----------


## Dthoughts

On the other hand, i think the egyptians believed in spirits and demons and all this sort of stuff that seems to come back in peoples dreams. 
I think they believed their pharaohs to actually be gods / spirits reincarnated into human bodies. It makes sense that yuya is a female by nature but was reincarnated as a man and was not satisfied with that , thus went around posing as a woman.

Just speculation by the way  :tongue2:  , Might be true but take it with a grain of salt ^^

----------


## Suicideking

> She said she was not nor did it seem she wanted to be human, she was experiencing humanity through him.  Really I have to wonder why we don't see more of this.  Living on earth is a freakin rough gig!  Even if your human it is a long, tough, road to travel.  Rich or poor you will be humbled, broken, and hurt at more than a few points along your life.  I would expect more people (beings) to say "thats a bit hard core, I don't need to learn anything _that_ bad."  I have to think that we don't see more of this because even after being broken down to our lowest points, and dragged through the mud, after all is said and done and buried, it is actually worth it and does make us better for the journey.



Well that is the point, our spirits only goal is to learn and go back from where it came from, and if you have ever sat in a lecture or a boring school class before you know that watching the "teacher" teach about something that happened in India 2000 years ago is boring and you dont really "learn" anything. We can have all these discussions about war and poverty and torture and death but we never really "learn" what is it truly like. You cant say you have been in a war by looking at it in a textbook, you need to be there and thats what we r here for. Whatever you spirit wanted to learn in this life is unknown, but it chose your body for a reason, not mine or anyone elses. Examine our situation, even if you are a social outcast or in severe pain or lonely. THATS THE POINT! people always say woe is me and why did i deserve this, no you brought this on yourself by karmatic debt or your spirit wanted to know what being in true pain feels like. To appreciate the highest of the high you need to be in the lowest of the low first.

----------


## Caden

> Did you experience some trauma or something? Enough to make you think life is crappy? It is what you make it.
> 
> And anyway, when did she say she wasn't human? Or even something very close but maybe from a different planet?



I worked retail dude!  No but really, life _is_ tough, as was well said below.





> This is completely off topic, so I will be brief, but I know what Caden is talking about. Buddha said that "Life is suffering*". And it is. No matter what your station in life, no matter what your situation.
> 
> *There is some controversy over the translation for the word "Dukkha" which was originally taken to mean suffering. Some say that Dukkha meant "Impermanence or change". Either way, life is.
> source is here
> 
> Back on topic... 
> I have read this thread with great interest and continue to. Thank you for sharing this with us, Hyu. I hope many more posts are in our future as we all seem to be enraptured with your amazing adventures with Yuya.



Very well said and I fully agree.  

I would say the correct translation is "suffering" due to Buddha's other writings about how he observed suffering in animals and humans.  I would also say it is not about _me_, I lead a good life in a peaceful country.  Let me show you some data from the world Health Organization:
"In low-income countries less than a quarter of all people reach the age of 70, and over a third of all deaths are among children under 14. People predominantly die of infectious diseases: lung infections, diarrhoeal diseases, HIV/AIDS, tuberculosis, and malaria. Complications of pregnancy and childbirth together continue to be leading causes of death, claiming the lives of both infants and mothers.
Q: How many young children die each year?

Over 10 million deaths in 2004 were among children under five years of age, and 99% of them were in low- and middle-income countries."

Human life is tough.  If it has not been tough for you at some point then either you haven't lived long enough or you haven't tried hard enough.





> I think the Egyptian Yuya thing is a coincidence. Just because there is someone in the thousands of years of human history with a name that is spelled (once translated) the same way, it doesn't really mean anything. Now if Yuya had been somehow associated with dreams, that would be something.



Yes I agree here too.  

Ok here is what I based my statements about Yuya on: 

Yuya: "No... and Yes... I am not a human being in the way you are, but I am human.
What I mean to say is: I cannot go to the waking world, I live here.
In fact, I have never been to your world, I can only experience it through your memories."
In which I finally meet Yuya - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Mrsf0011

can someone tell me what DC stands for?

----------


## Dthoughts

> can someone tell me what DC stands for?



DC stands for Dream Character .

----------


## Mrsf0011

> DC stands for Dream Character .




ok thanks

are they charectors which you request or just charecters that just pop in your dreams

----------


## Dthoughts

DC - Dream Character - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Be sure to check out the other pages in the wiki located at the top of this website.

----------


## Wristblade56

Hey Hyu, seen Yuya lately?

----------


## pepsibluefan

Yuya is awesome! You're lucky, although I suspect I have someone similar to Yuya waiting in my dreams, I think I know who it is but I am not jumping to conclusions.  Hope you have more lucid dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Raetin

Wow, been gone for a while and still this is pretty popular.  I still think a dream guide like that is still cool though.

----------


## isaace

removed so i dont cause any more trouble

----------


## Suicideking

> Personally, I believe this woman is yourself. You said, her looks change every time, but she is still the same. She is the part of you that is missing. I think that you might meet someone in real life that feels like she does in your dream, and this is the person you will spend forever with.
> 
> By the way, I am Christian, so I don't believe there is any 'spirit' involved.



 What does being a Christian have to do with it? Im a Catholic but I do believe something is going on here.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I have to agree with Sucideking, I am also a christian and the bible in fact does talk about messages in dreams..Jesus father got messages from angels in his dreams. I once had a dream about the archangels, so why cannot Yuya be something more? I believe it can be, also there might be an off chance his making this all up which i don't believe is happening. Yuya is very special, would like to know more about her.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> Personally, I believe this woman is yourself. You said, her looks change every time, but she is still the same. She is the part of you that is missing. I think that you might meet someone in real life that feels like she does in your dream, and this is the person you will spend forever with.
> 
> By the way, I am Christian, so I don't believe there is any 'spirit' involved.



If you taking your Christianity that seriously, you should read the Bible more carefully.

Both good and evil spirits are mentioned on multiple occasions.

----------


## Snowboy

> You said, her looks change every time, but she is still the same.



How much of the thread have you read? She doesn't change from dream-to-dream!

Also, don't be so quick to make assumptions. Try to say "she _might_ be the missing part of you" instead of saying that she is. I am barely keeping myself from starting an argument here.

----------


## isaace

sorry, I didn't mean it to be so offensive

edit: i didnt realise how much religion affects people's attitude on forums.

please disregard my earlier post

----------


## Snowboy

It wasn't offensive, it just seemed like you hadn't read the whole thread and you were sounding so arrogant and sure of yourself I had to say something. I respect your opinion there, I just get a bit tired of when people try to say that they are right. I am also OK with you being a Christian; in fact, I don't really care as long as you don't start a religious argument over spirits and whatnot.

----------


## isaace

ok, thanks, no I didn't read the whole thread, I realise I should have as it's such a sensitive topic. And I'm sorry I sounded arrogant, I didn't mean to

----------


## Snowboy

You don't have to apologize. I was just pointing it out.

----------


## AlphaSpirit

I just registered to this forum, after reading this thread from start to finish. It boosted my motivation for lucid dreams a lot. Even more then Inception. Thank you and please keep us updated.  :smiley:

----------


## changed

> ok, thanks, no I didn't read the whole thread, I realise I should have as it's such a sensitive topic. And I'm sorry I sounded arrogant, I didn't mean to



Only Snowboy is sensitive.

----------


## LucidPower

this reminds me of a book by Robert Wagonner called 'Gateway to lucid dreaming'. In it he talks of DC's who are more intelligent and self-aware and gives theories on their origin. In fact most of the book is comprised of information related to your dream. I would definitely recommend you download a copy or something if you're interested in understanding these DCs.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by LucidPower


this reminds me of a book by Robert Wagonner called 'Gateway to lucid dreaming'. In it he talks of DC's who are more intelligent and self-aware and gives theories on their origin. In fact most of the book is comprised of information related to your dream. I would definitely recommend you download a copy or something if you're interested in understanding these DCs.



Is it THIS book?_

----------


## Snowboy

> Only Snowboy is sensitive.



 :tongue2:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I just have to say that this dream world Teraluna (sorry If I spelt it wrong) and Yuya are amazing, I hope one day I find someone in my dreams as special as this, I'm still searching for my Dream Guide, or just a DC that makes sense  ::D:

----------


## Hyu

> Hey Hyu, seen Yuya lately?



I have, but my dream recall is really bad lately.
I'm assuming it's because I'm really busy right now, and my sleep schedule is completely messed up, which is also why I've been rather inactive on these forums for the past few days.
I'll start updating my online DJ again once my dream recall improves and I have something worth posting.






> this reminds me of a book by Robert Wagonner called 'Gateway to lucid dreaming'. In it he talks of DC's who are more intelligent and self-aware and gives theories on their origin. In fact most of the book is comprised of information related to your dream. I would definitely recommend you download a copy or something if you're interested in understanding these DCs.



Thanks, I appreciate it.
I'll probably try to get a copy soon, sounds quite interesting.

----------


## bust113

_ARRRGGGHHHH.... I wan't to have a lucid dream to try and see if I have someone like this._

----------


## bust113

_Hey, Hyu... When you are lucid, and you have different dreams of battling and stuff, why are you limited just magic and some weapons? Why can't you run hyper speed and punch the crap out of them, or just make them explode, or something cool like that? Do you just want to follow some kind of fantasy world plot, or do you have to?_

----------


## Snowboy

> Do you just want to follow some kind of fantasy world plot, or do you have to?



I like it so far. The cooler abilities will probably come later.

----------


## bust113

_Yea, but that is not what I meant. Does he choose to have very little control over the dream, or for some messed up reason he is unable to when he is around Yuya?_

----------


## Wristblade56

Hyu, can you draw a picture of the "mega tunnel" thing that you did to blow up all those clay samuri? i can't really picture it in my head. and also, this probrobly sounds ridiculous, but have you looked at your back recently?

----------


## Hyu

> Hey, Hyu... When you are lucid, and you have different dreams of battling and stuff, why are you limited just magic and some weapons? Why can't you run hyper speed and punch the crap out of them, or just make them explode, or something cool like that? Do you just want to follow some kind of fantasy world plot, or do you have to?



That's a good question. I'm not entirely sure myself.
I don't think the thought of exercising such a form of dream control ever crossed my mind during such a battle.

The truth is, even if I thought of it, I probably wouldn't try, though I'm not entirely sure how to explain why.
It just feels right the way it is right now, so I have no intent to change it I guess.






> Hyu, can you draw a picture of the "mega tunnel" thing that you did to blow up all those clay samuri? i can't really picture it in my head. and also, this probrobly sounds ridiculous, but have you looked at your back recently?



I wish I had time to draw :/
University is taking up an insane amount of my time right now, plus I work on some freelance projects to make some extra money. ~_~

Imagine casting a tornado, with the bottom end at your hand and the upper end reaching to behind your enemies.
Then add another smaller tornado inside of it, which turns in the opposite direction.
That's pretty much what it looked like. It had no color or anything, it was more like a distortion.

And yes, I have actually looked at my back a few times, there was nothing there though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Shebba

maybe a spirit guide?a dream guide?

----------


## bust113

_Hmm, well I guess that it would be cool, I would just go with the story line as well._

----------


## Rawracookie

AAAAAAAAAahh. I spent a good portion of this evening reading this. Very interesting.

I have a rationality to add to this. If your subconscious wants you to just follow the dream instead of being lucid and you can feel anything in your dream, including auras and such, then it is possible your subconscious has devised this plot to keep you unlucid.

Now, I must say this. It is a simple explanation. However, life isn't simple.

Also, I have the acronym for Yuya.

Your
Unearthly
Yummy
Acquaintance

YUYA

...

----------


## pepsibluefan

You know this almost seems like you're living a double life, you are very blessed I wish I could do the same thing. Unless she is just a part of a order that your mind made in order to min mick the law and order of your world, or she is seeing your life through your eyes and is fascinated and wants to recreate the world you see. She may also base the things that you experience on the things you like. That's just a possibility although I am unsure.

 Or what is also a possibility is that you are experiencing stress in your life and you created a world in your dreams where you can escape too. I am not saying this is the case I don't know, just looking at all possible angles. Although i am sure I am completely wrong.

----------


## bakbaba

'Domain unregistered, to view, register at bit.ly/imageshack-domain'
It always gives me a message like this when I try to view an imageshack image. Because of this, I cannot view any images on this site from imageshack, including the Hyu has posted. A little help would be appreciated.  :Sad:

----------


## Caden

Actually from my experience, I bet Hyu is visiting Yuya lately but doesn't remember it because it is so short or has no visuals.  I realize I do this when stressed.  When he is less stressed he will probably have a few great experiences pretty quickly making up for lost time.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


Also, I have the acronym for Yuya.

Your
Unearthly
Yummy
Acquaintance

YUYA

...





And we were not looking for an acronym for her name, just one to explain her and all others similar. Though this is one's name, it would fit them all. Good job._

----------


## JustDream

I've been following this thread for some time, and I strongly believed that this DC was a real entity based on the level of interaction. 

However, I'm now leaning more towards the belief that this is some part of your subconscious and/or your soul (I believe in the existence of a soul).  The main reason for this is that I just don't understand how she can read your thoughts.  I don't believe anything can read your thoughts like that, aside from something like God.

When she says she's known you longer than you can imagine, that's where I feel that she's eluding to your soul somehow, and I think she's possibly a part of your self/soul.  I believe our souls have been in existence long before they joined our physical bodies here on earth.   

Regardless if she's real or not, I can appreciate how special these experiences must be and I'd welcome that kind of presence in my dreams any time.

----------


## JustDream

On second thought, I guess she could potentially read your mind if she has enough clearance to exist in your dreams in the fashion that she does (seems self-sufficient and autonomous), where I'm sure your subconscious is seemingly accessible.  

Regardless, I definitely believe there can be DC's who are outside entities, I'm still unsure about Yuya though.  Now I'm thinking she is possibly another soul or entity who knew you in the soul world before this stage of your human journey.

----------


## Hyu

> Actually from my experience, I bet Hyu is visiting Yuya lately but doesn't remember it because it is so short or has no visuals.  I realize I do this when stressed.  When he is less stressed he will probably have a few great experiences pretty quickly making up for lost time.



Yes, I feel like this is what's happening. Sometimes when I wake up I remember a single image, or a very short scene, but it feels like there was much more.





> I've been following this thread for some time, and I strongly believed that this DC was a real entity based on the level of interaction. 
> 
> However, I'm now leaning more towards the belief that this is some part of your subconscious and/or your soul (I believe in the existence of a soul).  The main reason for this is that I just don't understand how she can read your thoughts.  I don't believe anything can read your thoughts like that, aside from something like God.
> 
> When she says she's known you longer than you can imagine, that's where I feel that she's eluding to your soul somehow, and I think she's possibly a part of your self/soul.  I believe our souls have been in existence long before they joined our physical bodies here on earth.   
> 
> Regardless if she's real or not, I can appreciate how special these experiences must be and I'd welcome that kind of presence in my dreams any time.



These thoughts have crossed my mind as well.
I feel like I'm voluntarily sharing my thoughts with her though, even though I usually forget that I am.
I'm pretty confident I could easily stop this, but I don't want to.  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> I have a rationality to add to this. If your subconscious wants you to just follow the dream instead of being lucid and you can feel anything in your dream, including auras and such, then it is possible your subconscious has devised this plot to keep you unlucid.
> 
> Also, I have the acronym for Yuya.
> 
> Your
> Unearthly
> Yummy
> Acquaintance
> 
> YUYA



He's actually lucid in most of the dreams. I like the acronym, too.  :tongue2: 

JustDream: We actually have a mind/emotion reader here on DV. He made an accurate guess about me before I even knew about the ability. What makes you think a person on the dream plane (which offers more possibilities) would not be able to do this?

----------


## Rawracookie

lol, thanks. I had to look up adjectives that start with the letter "Y." It didn't turn out as profound as I would like.

Perhaps a very vivid nonlucid dream in which you think you are lucid? I like to consider rational arguments even if we do not have enough information. At this point it could be anything.

At any rate, it's very cool either way. Perhaps oneironauts are discovering things more profound than astronauts have so far?

----------


## Max ツ

Sounds like a dream guide. I have one too, older members know about mine. ^_^
Anyways, the feeling you described is very accurate, I believe. I would go as far to say I'm sure she's your dream guide. However, dream guides can be very....err, DIFFERENT from what you expect. Not every dream guide is the same. Percy has his Freddy, and I have my own, and as far as I have read, they can differ quite a lot. But the only thing they have in common is that 'feeling' of, I can't put it in words, being content? Happy? I don't know. But it's certainly there.
And their aura. Their aura 'stands out', doesn't it?
Also, their ability to understand your thoughts and emotions is very rare.
So yes, a dream guide.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Sounds like a dream guide. I have one too, older members know about mine. ^_^
> Anyways, the feeling you described is very accurate, I believe. I would go as far to say I'm sure she's your dream guide. However, dream guides can be very....err, DIFFERENT from what you expect. Not every dream guide is the same. Percy has his Freddy, and I have my own, and as far as I have read, they can differ quite a lot. But the only thing they have in common is that 'feeling' of, I can't put it in words, being content? Happy? I don't know. But it's certainly there.
> And their aura. Their aura 'stands out', doesn't it?
> Also, their ability to understand your thoughts and emotions is very rare.
> So yes, a dream guide.



she said she was a spirit, and distinctly stated she was not a dg. of course, she could've been lying, i dk.

----------


## Suicideking

On the note of school stress from Hyu and everyone not having enough time in general, I cant wait for summer vacation! But back to the argument (i havent read this entire thread so excuse my ignorance) but has Hyu aver tried to control Yuya and her actions yet? JustDream was talking about if Yuya was just apart of her Hyu's spirit, if Hyu can control her to a certain level we might as well just give up, and wristblade's evidence could back up my advocate theory. I believe that she is a companion in Hyu's soul group but someone has to play devil's advocate or other wise this forum would just be everyone agreeing with eachother, which is VERY boring.  

And speaking on everyone's behalf.  "Why the hell isnt this happening to me!!, I want cool dream adventures too!!!!"

----------


## Rawracookie

I've read the entire thread (AAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHhh  hh took forever).

Fairly early on, Hyu "tells" her that she isn't real. Other DC's would disappear for him. She said No. Then he asked her to prove it. If memory serves me right, she opened her eyes wider and Hyu awoke. He believes she caused him to wake up.

Also, I seem to have stolen a signature.

----------


## patrick45

_Hmm, very very interesting... I hope to find someone like this in my dreams... I haven't yet had a single lucid dream..._

----------


## Dreamer95

I'm hooked on this story lol. Havent had a lucid dream yet either, but i hope i have some adventures/meet someone cool in my dreams too  ::D:

----------


## riverboy

> Also, I seem to have stolen a signature.



You certainly have lol! But that's fine with me  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> I believe that she is a companion in Hyu's soul group but someone has to play devil's advocate or other wise this forum would just be everyone agreeing with eachother, which is VERY boring.



You're right. This is just idle chit-chat right now. We need somebody to come in and try to destroy the thread. Unfortunately, I only know of only one person on this forum that will fight for non-paranormal/non-spiritual stuff, but I haven't seen him around recently.

----------


## Suicideking

I never thought I would see the day but we need MORE FLAMMERS!!!!!

----------


## Snowboy

*flamers

Same here.

----------


## Waterknight

well the mind is certainly capable of making something like this up, especially in a dream.

that a little better for you snowboy?

----------


## Rawracookie

More flamers? Well, maybe less flamers and more reasonable rationalizers that stick to it.

All right, I'll ask that question: What proof do you have of dream/astral planes?

That's a good paranormal-does-not-compute question. Now answer it. I COMMAND YOU.  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowboy

> well the mind is certainly capable of making something like this up, especially in a dream.



 ::roll:: 

If he didn't know of Yuya's apparent powers, how did she manage to wake him up at the beginning of this whole thing? He wasn't able to maintain any control over her.





> What proof do you have of dream/astral planes?



Read the DJs and archived DJs of WakingNomad, Raven Knight, and Man of Shred. You can't tell me they are all coincidences.

----------


## Rawracookie

lol

I'm sure that we don't have the knowledge to fully understand all of it with logic, yet.

However, continuing with that-does-not-compute logic and advocacy of that side, it could be a conspiracy between the three. It is logically possible.

I don't quite believe this, due to the community atmosphere of DV and of the exclusive nature of LDing. UFO's and such are much higher on the list of, "Hey, let's fuck with people today."

However, we also cannot draw any other conclusions until we gain more empirical data.

EDIT: ANOTHER PAGE WOOT.

----------


## riverboy

I think this must all be in the subconscious - you have a half-formed thought of "Ooh maybe this is happening!" and it fully manifests itself in your dream.

Not trying to put you down or anything Hyu, it's still fascinating and I'd love to be able to experience it for myself. I'm just a very science minded guy.

----------


## JustDream

> He's actually lucid in most of the dreams. I like the acronym, too. 
> 
> JustDream: We actually have a mind/emotion reader here on DV. He made an accurate guess about me before I even knew about the ability. What makes you think a person on the dream plane (which offers more possibilities) would not be able to do this?



A mind/emotion reader? Interesting.  I think many people can read emotions, and make well formed "guesses" etc..  However, I have yet to see proof of any mind reading, at least in our reality but feel free to point me towards it.  By mind reading, I mean to straight up read thoughts/intentions which seems to be what Yuya was able to do.  

I'm still split on whether she is real, but lean slightly closer to believing that she is real.

----------


## bust113

_I am starting to get pretty PO'd that everyone is using the word "Manifest", there is some evidence she MIGHT be his sub-conscious tricking him, and there is evidence that she can't be any part of his mind at all._

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Snowboy




If he didn't know of Yuya's apparent powers, how did she manage to wake him up at the beginning of this whole thing? He wasn't able to maintain any control over her.



Read the DJs and archived DJs of WakingNomad, Raven Knight, and Man of Shred. You can't tell me they are all coincidences.



Yes, anything at all, from the core of the planet to the edge of your imagination, can be controlled in your dream to some extent. You would be able to even push a shared dreamer out by trying to un-summon them. So you could definitely control your own sub-conscious, it is what actually what moves your body parts and such, first the conscious thinks it, then sub-conscious does it.

Yuya is obviously far out of his control and smarter than his sub-conscious. She is something different._

----------


## Hyu

> I am starting to get pretty PO'd that everyone is using the word "Manifest", there is some evidence she MIGHT be his sub-conscious tricking him, and there is evidence that she can't be any part of his mind at all.



I wouldn't really call any of it evidence, I mean, that's the whole problem right? That there is zero scientific evidence for any of these ideas.
It's more like a mix of thoughts, feelings and theories.

----------


## Rawracookie

The maddening part is the complete lack of evidence either way.

----------


## Snowboy

> By mind reading, I mean to straight up read thoughts/intentions.



Which was what I was talking about. We do have somebody on here that claims to be able to do that, and he has done it on me before I even knew about it. Confused me a lot until I read a certain post of his.

----------


## cedward1

> The maddening part is the complete lack of evidence either way.



That's the problem, I think. I have seen no evidence that Yuya is anything beyond what Hyu could dream up on his own. The only thing that I can think of that would prove anything is if she would tell Hyu some fact that he could not possibly know, but is verifiable. Other than that, it could all be a dream.

Meanwhile, there is no way to prove that she is not anything more than a dream. If she is her own entitiy, I wonder if she is living within Hyu's mind only (the same way that certain types of bacteria live in our bodies), or if she is seperate from him and lives in the dream plane itself.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Which was what I was talking about. We do have somebody on here that claims to be able to do that, and he has done it on me before I even knew about it. Confused me a lot until I read a certain post of his.



who?

yeah, i agree, she might be real, and she might not. and, no offense to Hyu,  but even if he posted an experience that would prove her existence, it wouldn't be concrete proof, as it would only be his word. on the other hand, there is absolutely nothing preventing her existence. maybe hyu could ask her if she is capable of proving to US in some way.

----------


## bust113

_Yes, WristBlade is right. I already believe that she is real, but it would be nice to have it proven to me, just ask her._

----------


## Hyu

I don't see how this would work, I don't even see how she could prove it to myself.
Even if she does something extraordinary, it could still be a coincidence.
I believe that with the current technology, collecting any kind of evidence is absolutely impossible.

----------


## Suicideking

> Yes, WristBlade is right. I already believe that she is real, but it would be nice to have it proven to me, just ask her.



In case everyone forgot I already suggested this a while back, if we ask her to show up in all our dreams(or get her friends too and tell us something), that would be a sure-fire way to seal the deal on this. I'll leave the offer to Hyu and Yuya to decide whether to prove themselves because the point might be to take it on our own and find a DG and SG ourselves

----------


## Rawracookie

Either way, pressuring Hyu for proof gets us nothing at the moment.

I am content reading about it. It is an interesting read, real or not.

----------


## Hukif

> Read the DJs and archived DJs of WakingNomad, Raven Knight, and Man of Shred. You can't tell me they are all coincidences.



That ain't proof, not at all.
Also, Hyu already stated that he won't decide on what yuya is, he is happy with she being there, so thats why nobody is attacking his beliefs, the ones who are pushing it into BD material are mostly his readers, but thats irrelevant <.<
I mean... I'm pretty sure I were to write about my recent found DG, some people would think she is more than a DC, but that would be irrelevant to me.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


I'll leave the offer to Hyu and Yuya to decide whether to prove themselves because the point might be to take it on our own and find a DG and SG ourselves



But then we are only as sure about our own as Hyu is of his (but yes, we should seek out our own), and if Yuya tells us something that can't possibly be coincidence and tells Hyu what she told us, then there would be no way to prove it more than that. And maybe she could tell each of us a piece of a puzzle, and we have to all post what she told us to figure out what the puzzle was. That could not come by coincidence._

----------


## Suicideking

Ok I agree, that's proof enough for me. Put me on yuya's good list cause yuya is comin to town! Haha o I miss the Christmas spirit. Any1 else want to volunteer with me? But once again it's up to hyu and his recall has sucked because of college so this plan won't be happening for a while but I can wait.

----------


## bust113

_How would I not volunteer? And if Hyu does decide to ask her and she can do it, it will make me lucid no doubt, and I can try my whole "Summon my Sub-Conscious and tell him to make me lucid every night" idea._

----------


## Suicideking

I'll keep a list in my room, so myself and MIIISTER so far. Is there a cap limit to this?

----------


## Wristblade56

I volunteer if hyu goes through with it. if it works, this will be one of the greatest scientific discoveries ever. extra-dimentional life.

----------


## Rawracookie

Interdreamer puzzles? That sounds kickass! I volunteer for it.

However I doubt it will go anywhere. Either way, we should see how this story proceeds naturally for now.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


Interdreamer puzzles? That sounds kickass! I volunteer for it.

However I doubt it will go anywhere. Either way, we should see how this story proceeds naturally for now.



Hey it might.

And it would be so cool (if of course you believe in shared dreaming), if we could watch these dreams of Hyu's in Teraluna in our own, just like a super cool movie. All you have to do is say the word Hyu, just say "Anyone who wants to watch my dreams can." and grant us passage._

----------


## Hyu

It's a good idea, and it would certainly be exciting to test.
However I don't see this happening anytime soon.

I tried to do the advanced task of the month last month, which should have been really easy for me considering that portals / wormhole are a common theme in my dreams.
However I was unable to remember this rather simple task in my dreams, even though I tried pretty hard.
I hope I'll be able to remember my goals more easily one day, in which case I'd love to try something like this, but right now I don't have the confidence to pull something this complex at all.

----------


## Wristblade56

why don't you ask yuya how to remember your goals?  :tongue2:  she seems to know like, everything about lucid dreaming.

----------


## Hyu

> why don't you ask yuya how to remember your goals?  she seems to know like, everything about lucid dreaming.



That's actually the first point on my current list of goals.
But yet again, the problem is to actually remember to do so whilst dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## bust113

_You should put a list up in your DJ of your goals, allow us passage into your dreams to tell you your goals (You know, lucid dreamers that can remember WL good), say wazzup to Yuya and then just watch and not interfere with the plot. I am pretty sure you are in to shared dreaming, so yeeeaaaaaaa._

----------


## bust113

_And it would be more likely for your dreams to be remembered._

----------


## Snowboy

I will go ahead with the experiment (if it ever even takes off). Should be interesting.

You just lost the game.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm Last night I met an old man in a dream and as soon as I saw him I became lucid spontaneously. I told him that he was just a character in a dream and that he only existed because I was creating him subconsciously.
I expected him to say no we were both real living people in the real world but he instead just said that he knew and confirmed that everything I was seeing was a dream. 
I have been thinking about his unusual response today but havent put any significance to it but reading this it made me think that the old man could possibly be a dream guide. I guess I will just have to wait and see if I ever meet him again.

----------


## Rawracookie

I think dream guides can change form. Be aware.

Also, Hyu, I don't want you to feel like I'm pressuring you. Just do what you feel like doing for now.

Perhaps you can write one dream goal down on a piece of paper and hang it where you often see it. Like on the ceiling above your bed or elsewhere. I'd try small stuff first.

----------


## Baron Samedi

you are correct. everything is real, Hyu

----------


## bust113

_Hyu, the Dragon.


Spoiler for Picture: 






_

----------


## bust113

_And of course, my edited version of Hyu's Yuya painting.


Spoiler for Yuya: 






_

----------


## pointofbeing

Hyu, I was recently asked to tell you about San Francisco in a dream. Does this city mean anything to you?

----------


## Suicideking

> And of course, my edited version of Hyu's Yuya painting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Yuya_:



OMG HOT!!!!!!!! That deserves a standing ovation

----------


## Rawracookie

> OMG HOT!!!!!!!! That deserves a standing ovation



And I just sat down!

----------


## Hyu

> Hyu, the Dragon.



What do the symbols say? They look like katakana but I think they aren't?





> Hyu, I was recently asked to tell you about San Francisco in a dream. Does this city mean anything to you?



A friend of mine recently moved to San Francisco o_o

----------


## cedward1

If it ever comes down to it, put me on the list for the Visitation by Yuya experiment. As an aspiring biologist, I would love to be in on the discovery of a new life form. Of course, Hyu himself hasn't suggested it (or Yuya for that matter), so I won't impose upon him or his companion. It's up to them. And of course, maybe she can't exist outside of Hyu's mind. Or maybe she doesn't know how to pinpoint minds to visit. And even then, how would she know how to contact us, since all she would know is what Hyu knows about us, and that is next to nothing. We're just usernames in a forum.

----------


## Suicideking

> If it ever comes down to it, put me on the list for the Visitation by Yuya experiment. As an aspiring biologist, I would love to be in on the discovery of a new life form. Of course, Hyu himself hasn't suggested it (or Yuya for that matter), so I won't impose upon him or his companion. It's up to them. And of course, maybe she can't exist outside of Hyu's mind. Or maybe she doesn't know how to pinpoint minds to visit. And even then, how would she know how to contact us, since all she would know is what Hyu knows about us, and that is next to nothing. We're just  usernames in a forum.



. That's what we think but entities on the other side know things we dont, they are very intelligent and we can not begin to comprehend their thought process.

----------


## riverboy

> . That's what we think but entities on the other side know things we dont, they are very intelligent and we can not begin to comprehend their thought process.



No offence, but there's no evidence for that. If they do exist they might be struggling just as we are to get in contact with us.

----------


## Suicideking

> No offence, but there's no evidence for that. If they do exist they might be struggling just as we are to get in contact with us.



Your probably right to a certain extent, spirits incarnated on planets might have a hard time because of the "immersion factor" but those who are sitting around on the astral plane i think have alot more freedom.

----------


## Wristblade56

um... the experiment would prove that as well. we're mostly waiting on Hyu's decision.

----------


## Suicideking

> um... the experiment would prove that as well. we're mostly waiting on Hyu's decision.



NOW........we wait 
btw we got 6 ppl so far

----------


## riverboy

> Your probably right to a certain extent, spirits incarnated on planets might have a hard time because of the "immersion factor" but those who are sitting around on the astral plane i think have alot more freedom.



I can imagine it now - "Do you believe in humans?" 



If there is an experiment come along and visit me, I'd have to see this sort of thing to believe it.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


What do the symbols say? They look like katakana but I think they aren't?



The first one says fire, and the second says dragon, they are in Chinese. And I know I did a crappy job on the image, but I was just trying to show you my idea for a dragon symbol._

----------


## Rawracookie

> I can imagine it now - "Do you believe in humans?" 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an experiment come along and visit me, I'd have to see this sort of thing to believe it.



I don't think these "humans," as you call them, exist. Bags of animal that randomly came out of a community of things fighting each other? That makes no sense. These animals would kill eachother off long before any "humans" came out of the mix.

There just isn't any evidence they exist!

----------


## Wristblade56

> I don't think these "humans," as you call them, exist. Bags of animal that randomly came out of a community of things fighting each other? That makes no sense. These animals would kill eachother off long before any "humans" came out of the mix.
> 
> There just isn't any evidence they exist!



exactly! such creatures are only imagined up by children!

lol but you can look at hyu's posts about yuya. if all these entities are like her, then they are very intelligent and should know how we exist. assuming they ARE real.

----------


## riverboy

> exactly! such creatures are only imagined up by children!
> 
> lol but you can look at hyu's posts about yuya. if all these entities are like her, then they are very intelligent and should know how we exist. assuming they ARE real.



But _if_ they are real, Yuya's no more intelligent than we have potential to become surely? We're all working towards a much larger knowledge.

----------


## Suicideking

> But _if_ they are real, Yuya's no more intelligent than we have potential to become surely? We're all working towards a much larger knowledge.



Of course we have the potential!! the human brain is better then any computer ever created, it can process up to a trillion commands a second, and there is still huge room for improvement, as far as our society, we still have a long way to go

----------


## Hyu

> we're mostly waiting on Hyu's decision.



As I said, even though I think it's an interesting experiment, my current ability to remember goals in my dreams is insufficient for such a complicated experiment.
I also think that it wouldn't prove anything, the best case would be 'a big coincidence'. (this doesn't make it any less interesting though)

----------


## Suicideking

We never prove anything on this site anyway, and it's all about the fun. But don't worry Hyu, we will be cool with anything, we r just a bunch of Internet Ppl anyway.

----------


## Hyu

> we r just a bunch of Internet Ppl anyway.



That somehow makes it sound like everyone browsing the internet is somewhat of a lesser person.  :tongue2: 
We're all people, regardless of the way we communicate with each other.

----------


## Rawracookie

I'm sure that there are ways to be easily more intelligent than any human. Although such a brain/computer would probably need more energy, size, and/or capacity for cooling.

''Two heads are better than one'' is a common phrase. Perhaps a brain more capable of multitasking.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


As I said, even though I think it's an interesting experiment, my current ability to remember goals in my dreams is insufficient for such a complicated experiment.
I also think that it wouldn't prove anything, the best case would be 'a big coincidence'. (this doesn't make it any less interesting though)



What if you don't tell us when she is coming? Then it could be no coincidence._

----------


## Hukif

If he were to say the date, then it would be placebo, if not, big coincidence. It is nearly impossible to prove anything through the internet anyway.

----------


## Wristblade56

well then, we're waiting on Hyu to get better at remembering his goals. but when he does, we could seriously pull this off.

----------


## Waterknight

It seems like it would be difficult for Hyu to start this experiment because from reading some entries in his DJ and posts he only really gets to communicate with Yuya on any meaningful level when he forgets about waking life, which would include us.

edit add: but still I would love to see the results of this experiment if it comes about. and as I myself have been remembering more dreams lately I may even be confident enough to participate.

----------


## Suicideking

> That somehow makes it sound like everyone browsing the internet is somewhat of a lesser person. 
> We're all people, regardless of the way we communicate with each other.



I mean you will probably never see any of us in real life so it's whatever. And I do not need the sass, your making me feel like a bad person now.  :Sad:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


If he were to say the date, then it would be placebo, if not, big coincidence. It is nearly impossible to prove anything through the internet anyway.



I said DON'T tell us._

----------


## Hukif

Yeah, the don't implies big coincidence. Read again.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


Yeah, the don't implies big coincidence. Read again.



Ok, but how could it possibly be coincidence if all of the people who volunteered saw her the same night, at a date that Hyu chose and didn't tell us, and she told us all the same message? When the odds are that off, I personally think coincidence is non-existent._

----------


## riverboy

> Ok, but how could it possibly be coincidence if all of the people who volunteered saw her the same night, at a date that Hyu chose and didn't tell us, and she told us all the same message? When the odds are that off, I personally think coincidence is non-existent.



Coincidence definitely exists!!!

Example taken from the great Tim Minchin.

A load of native Americans have a huge party with loads of singing and dancing. The next day the drought breaks and it rains. For generations onwards the rain dance is established as an effective way of... Making it rain. 

Of all the millions of things that could happen in the universe, people seem to underestimate what impact luck would have.

Also it's human nature to look for evidence that supports your theory and ignore evidence that counters it.

----------


## Suicideking

wWe know we cant prove anything to anyone, its just to see for ourselves, we arent trying to convert anyone to another way of thinking

----------


## Hukif

"We"? Doesn't seems that way, not everyone at least <.<
And if you don't see that as coincidence, then thats your opinion so oh well, I can't say anything about it.

----------


## riverboy

Sorry I'm not trying to convert anyone. It's just a subject I'm quite passionate about, I won't go into it here!

----------


## Hukif

Don't think you are trying to convert anyone, doesn't seems that way through your posts anyway. So far, MIIISTERNEUGIT is the one who seems to be trying to convert people through the experiment.

----------


## Wristblade56

exactly, even if we erm.... "testers" can't prove it to the world, i just wanna see for myself.

----------


## cedward1

That's how I feel. Since this is all conducted over an internet forum, the results would never become published in any scientific literature. But it would help to satisfy my curiosity. 

As for coincidence, any experimental evidence has the potential for being explained by random chance. That's what statistical analysis is for. And also repeatability of the experiment.

Of course, even if Yuya shows up in our dreams, there are alternative hypotheses to the idea that she is a non-human entity. For example there is always the possibility is that she is human like us and is good at dream sharing. Or even that Hyu would have learned to transfer his dreams to our minds. We would almost need Yuya to show up in the dream of someone that Hyu doesn't even know exists, so that we know she is capable of doing things on her own.

----------


## bust113

_Well, I don't need this proved to me, but I would still like to see for myself. I believe in it enough to make this song:




It's not much, and it is only one part repeating, but anything else I did to it screwed it up. Sooooo, yeeeeaaa._

----------


## Wristblade56

> Well, I don't need this proved to me, but I would still like to see for myself. I believe in it enough to make this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not much, and it is only one part repeating, but anything else I did to it screwed it up. Sooooo, yeeeeaaa.



i can't watch movies with dial-up connection, so can you post the lyrics plz?

----------


## bust113

_There are no lyrics, it is instrumental._

----------


## Rawracookie

How'd you make it? MIDI, tracker, otherwise?

I'd like you to send it to me and I want to add to it. We could make it a DV project.

----------


## riverboy

> i can't watch movies with dial-up connection, so can you post the lyrics plz?



Dial up!?

It's like taking a horrifying leap into the past lol!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


How'd you make it? MIDI, tracker, otherwise?

I'd like you to send it to me and I want to add to it. We could make it a DV project.



I made it in fruity loops studio. I could sen you the project after I fix my computer. Power box died this morning_

----------


## Suicideking

> I made it in fruity loops studio. I could sen you the project after I fix my computer. Power box died this morning



I think your putting too much time and energy into this....

----------


## MashuPota

> I think your putting too much time and energy into this....



Agreed. Instead of vicariously living through Hyu's dreams and his DC / Spirit Guide / DG / whatever you guys are calling it now, how about you find your own awesome story to tell?

Oh, well, according to your signature, rationality holds us back, so never mind. Keep obsessing over Yuya instead of finding something worthwhile that applies to you.

----------


## bust113

_I am not obsessing, I am simply killing waking time waiting to have a lucid dream to tell my own story. Plus I need to fix my computer for work. I made this song while practicing guitar, then spent 10 minutes in fruity loops making it. Each image took about half an hour out of my life. I am not obsessing, I am doing my day-to-day activities on a topic I find interesting._

----------


## Rawracookie

My tool of choice is Milkytracker. I'll probably redo it in there with your notes and add to it and other such things.

----------


## bust113

_The MIDI file is HERE. It is just that looping over and over again._

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by MashuPota


Oh, well, according to your signature, rationality holds us back, so never mind. Keep obsessing over Yuya instead of finding something worthwhile that applies to you.



Rationality like "You are making a machine that can fly? That is impossible." holds us back. I am trying so hard to have a lucid dream so I can have my own adventures, but have been failing. What I have been doing on this site about Hyu and Yuya is me having nothing to do mixed with trying to have a dream about them as a clear warning I am dreaming.

If you can give me a technique to have a lucid dream in one night, that would be great. Until then, I have nothing else to do but make crappy computer generated things on the topic of Hyu and Yuya for practice._

----------


## MashuPota

> Rationality like "You are making a machine that can fly? That is impossible." holds us back.



That's not rationality.

If you have nothing else to do besides "make crappy computer generated things on the topic of Hya and Yuya", I think you have more things to worry about than Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Dthoughts

I think MashuPota needs to remember that everyone has to get inspiration from somewhere. so do you and so does MIIISTERNEUGIT.

----------


## cedward1

Personally, I think Yuya is fascinating, and a fine source of inspiration.

[My 100th post! Time to celebrate!]

----------


## Rawracookie

W00t, celebration!

I can use the midi file to convert it to a tracker format with modplug to use in milkytracker and do all sorts of fun things to it.

EDIT: I might instead use goattracker (does music for the commodore64). You can do all sorts of funky things in it. It might sound a little too chiptuney for your tastes, though.

----------


## bust113

_Well, have fun with it. Just give me credit wherever you use it._

----------


## Rawracookie

I was just gonna post it back here.

----------


## bust113

_Ok, just making sure._

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

I've been reading over this thread in bits and pieces over the past couple of weeks and just gotta give ya my support for continuing to explore this. It's amazing how consistent everything seems and I would love to have my own dream adventures just for fun. I'm getting back into the groove of things so I'm just taking baby steps on my path to being good at this.

But I love how your DCs seem to be different from most typical ones with the awareness factor. It keeps this whole exploring lucid dreams thing fresh and interesting- at least for me!  :smiley:

----------


## Suicideking

> I've been reading over this thread in bits and pieces over the past couple of weeks and just gotta give ya my support for continuing to explore this. It's amazing how consistent everything seems and I would love to have my own dream adventures just for fun. I'm getting back into the groove of things so I'm just taking baby steps on my path to being good at this.
> 
> But I love how your DCs seem to be different from most typical ones with the awareness factor. It keeps this whole exploring lucid dreams thing fresh and interesting- at least for me!



you live in my city hahaha

----------


## Rawracookie

I did my teraluna music version in goattracker.

These are the files you would use an emulator/SID player and goattracker for.
teralunaSMALL.zip

I have made some audio versions. I will upload them soon.

EDIT:

Because it's what most of you care about, it's the MP3.
http://www.filedropper.com/teralunamp3

I have OGG and FLAC versions of this as well. Will be posting. EDIT2: http://www.filedropper.com/teralunabig This version has all the files.

Final comments: I might mess with this later. I might also do a version in milkytracker where I can pull all sorts of crazy music magic. I also might mess with the arrangement and add some now composition to it.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

> you live in my city hahaha



Haha. I love this city. Sure it's definitely got its fair share of "could be better," but as much as I may not like admitting it, I start to miss it when I'm away. This stays between us!  :lock: 

Kidding of course!

On a relevant note, I'll keep following this thread to see what happens. Since I started attempting lucid dreaming again, I've decided one of my goals was to meet as many different DCs as I can and learn how they act and about their personalities.

----------


## Rawracookie

I posted the "big" version. It has all the files.

http://www.filedropper.com/teralunabig

I also posted it in my above post so we don't get spaghetti going on in here.

----------


## Crux

> If you have nothing else to do besides "make crappy computer generated things on the topic of Hya and Yuya", I think you have more things to worry about than Lucid Dreaming.



My first thought at reading this was, I love the irony that this post comes from someone with a Minecraft avatar.

THEN I thought, who wants to make a Teraluna mc server!?  ::D:

----------


## MashuPota

> My first thought at reading this was, I love the irony that this post comes from someone with a Minecraft avatar.
> 
> THEN I thought, who wants to make a Teraluna mc server!?



Clearly you haven't played Minecraft.

----------


## Rawracookie

Nobody's commenting on my musakical music?

I've played minecraft. On a DV MC Server, would we recreate environments we see in our dreams? Im not sure MC has that kind of diversity for that.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


Nobody's commenting on my musakical music?



Sorry, but I kinda like it better without the stuff you added to it. It didn't fit the type of music I wanted to convey._

----------


## Rawracookie

I guess my version does have a bit of a sinister edge to it.

I'm going to mess with it again at some point. Probably make it more complex and maybe a different tone.

----------


## bust113

_Yea, what you did could fit something else nicely, but not something intended like mine was._

----------


## bust113

_Ok, I just made a new one up from scratch. It includes a few different instruments and I think it is awesome (I would like people to critique it). I haven't posted it yet, I need to make a quick background graphic for the youtube video, will post in like half an hour._

----------


## bust113

_Teraluna / Riven Song:



There it is. What do you guys think?_

----------


## Wristblade56

> There it is. What do you guys think?



well, i actually got half of it to load, and it was pretty good. i think i want to use it as a WBTB alarm. problem is it's just half. do you think you could post a download link to the file or something? if i could download it onto my computer it'd probrobly work just fine. Rawracookie, none of those music downloads worked for me. every time i downloaded one and tried to open it a window'd pop up saying "insert next disk of the multi-volume set".

----------


## Baron Samedi

How about we start a new thread dedicated to dream inspired music and art? Most of my art is dream inspired.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


How about we start a new thread dedicated to dream inspired music and art? Most of my art is dream inspired.



Ok, HERE then._

----------


## cedward1

Wow, it's been a long time since we heard anything of Yuya. I am beginning to wonder if we scared her off.

----------


## Rawracookie

> well, i actually got half of it to load, and it was pretty good. i think i want to use it as a WBTB alarm. problem is it's just half. do you think you could post a download link to the file or something? if i could download it onto my computer it'd probrobly work just fine. Rawracookie, none of those music downloads worked for me. every time i downloaded one and tried to open it a window'd pop up saying "insert next disk of the multi-volume set".



wtf? That confounds me. I'll post it from a different thing in the thread miisterneugit posted.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


well, i actually got half of it to load, and it was pretty good. i think i want to use it as a WBTB alarm. problem is it's just half. do you think you could post a download link to the file or something? if i could download it onto my computer it'd probrobly work just fine.



Teraluna_

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by cedward1


Wow, it's been a long time since we heard anything of Yuya. I am beginning to wonder if we scared her off.



Yea, and it has been rather quiet on dreamviews the last couple days. Weird. And Hyu hasn't even posted for over a week._

----------


## Skateaton

Have sex with her. Do it.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Skateaton


Have sex with her. Do it.



Well, Hyu said he would not bring that idea up, he cares about her too much as a friend. But I don't see any reason not to. If my theory is correct (I know "Oh damn, not his theory again"), she is your tie (Spouse as you may think of it). She knows every thing you do, just when you read that and have a dream about her, she will probably tell you where the line is, if there is any of course._

----------


## Skateaton

if not, she told her that shes not a figment of your imagination. 

Ask her what she is then.
See if its a real person who you will eventually meet.

----------


## Rawracookie

> if not, she told her that shes not a figment of your imagination. 
> 
> Ask her what she is then.
> See if its a real person who you will eventually meet.



In one of his DJ's, she said that she "was human" but not in the sense we think of it.

----------


## bust113

_Do you mean "was human" like she used to be or she is?_

----------


## Rawracookie

> Do you mean "was human" like she used to be or she is?



If memory serves me right, I mean she "is human." Sorry, I used the wrong conjugation. At any rate, I need to find that quote and repost it here.

EDIT: In which I finally meet Yuya - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

"So... you're..." (HYU)
"No... and Yes... I am not a human being in the way you are, but I am human.
What I mean to say is: I cannot go to the waking world, I live here.
In fact, I have never been to your world, I can only experience it through your memories." (YUYA)
There's a short pause, I'm thinking.
"You're wondering if I'm a spirit. Yet you don't know what a spirit is.
But your current thoughts are mostly correct."

----------


## Suicideking

> Wow, it's been a long time since we heard anything of Yuya. I am beginning to wonder if we scared her off.



we def. did, when hyu reads this stuff so does she so..........awks

----------


## Hyu

Yeah, I haven't posted in a while... I still check DV on a daily basis though.
I just can't find the time to update my DJ...
I do have quite a few dreams written down though, but it's mostly a bunch of notes and conversation transcripts.
I always write my DJ entries in more of a story like style, because that way I enjoy re-reading them in the future.
Unfortunately doing so requires a lot of time, which I have very little of right now.
I'll try to post some of them these days though.

----------


## Rawracookie

Just do whatever you feel comfortable doing.

----------


## Suicideking

I Agree with cookie

----------


## Caden

If there were two things that I was going to ask Yuya personally I would ask her to talk to me in her native manner (not necessarily a spoken language) and to show me what's the most beautiful thing she has ever seen.  These two things would give me great insight into what she is like as a person and help to enplane how she came to be this person.

If I where Hyu I might ask "what was my name when we first met" and "where did we first meet?"  These questions should fill in the potentially large back-story.

----------


## Rawracookie

Plotholes irl? That's a bad physics engine.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


Plotholes irl? That's a bad physics engine.



What?_

----------


## Rawracookie

> What?



Assuming Yuya and Teraluna is irl.

EDIT: Well, depends on what "real" is.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Assuming Yuya and Teraluna is irl.
> 
> EDIT: Well, depends on what "real" is.




*Spoiler* for _Real_: 



adjective 
1. true; not merely ostensible, nominal, or apparent: the real reason for an act. 
2. existing or occurring as fact; actual rather than imaginary, ideal, or fictitious: a story taken from real life. 
3. being an actual thing; having objective existence; not imaginary: The events you will see in the film are real and not just made up. 
4. being actually such; not merely so-called: a real victory. 
5. genuine; not counterfeit, artificial, or imitation; authentic: a real antique; a real diamond; real silk. 
6. unfeigned or sincere: real sympathy; a real friend. 
7. Informal . absolute; complete; utter: She's a real brain. 
8. Philosophy . 
a. existent or pertaining to the existent as opposed to the nonexistent. 
b. actual as opposed to possible or potential. 
c. independent of experience as opposed to phenomenal or apparent. 
9. (of money, income, or the like) measured in purchasing power rather than in nominal value: Inflation has driven income down in real terms, though nominal income appears to be higher. 
10. Optics . (of an image) formed by the actual convergence of rays, as the image produced in a camera ( opposed to virtual). 
11. Mathematics . 
a. of, pertaining to, or having the value of a real number. 
b. using real numbers: real analysis; real vector space. 
adverb 
12. Informal . very or extremely: You did a real nice job painting the house. 
noun 
13. real number. 
14. the real, 
a. something that actually exists, as a particular quantity. 
b. reality in general. 
Idiom 
15. for real, Informal . 
a. in reality; actually: You mean she dyed her hair green for real? 
b. real; actual: The company's plans to relocate are for real. 
c. genuine; sincere: I don't believe his friendly attitude is for real. 
Use real in a Sentence
See images of real
Search real on the Web

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origin: 
140050; late Middle English < Late Latin reālis,  equivalent to Latin re-,  variant stem of rēs  thing + -ālis  -al1 

Related forms 
re·al·ness, noun 


Synonyms 
15.  Real,  actual,  true  in general use describe objects, persons, experiences, etc., that are what they are said or purport to be. That which is described as real  is genuine as opposed to counterfeit, false, or merely supposed: a real emerald; real leather binding; My real ambition is to be a dentist. Actual  usually stresses contrast with another state of affairs that has been proposed or suggested: The actual cost is much less; to conceal one's actual motive. True  implies a perfect correspondence with actuality and is in direct contrast to that which is false or inaccurate: a true account of the events; not bravado but true courage. See also authentic. 


Usage note 
The intensifying adverb real,  meaning very, is informal and limited to speech or to written representations of speech: He drives a real beat-up old car. The adjective real  meaning true, actual, genuine, etc., is standard in all types of speech and writing: Their real reasons for objecting became clear in the discussion. The informal adjective sense absolute, complete is also limited to speech or representations of speech: These interruptions are a real bother. 





courtesy of Dictionary.com  :Cheeky:

----------


## bust113

_I think I have to get this thread off my mind. Last night I had a dream that had many dreams within dreams (disclamer: this is how people know what I am talking about, even though it isn't scientifically correct, blah blah blah). About 55 dreams down (I know, very extreme for my first dream within dream) I was introduced to the equivalent of Yuya of the random person my dream was of, then the rest of the dreams took form of the idea of that._

----------


## bust113

_BTW.   We have to come up with something to call them, I do not enjoy typing "The equivalent of Yuya for whomever".

I personally will start calling them "Tie" as in "Your Tie" "I saw the person's Tie", Tie meaning "The equivalent of Yuya, Selene, etcetera". And such a term is part of my theory, which I believe and believe Yuya is._

----------


## Wristblade56

> BTW.   We have to come up with something to call them, I do not enjoy typing "The equivalent of Yuya for whomever".
> 
> I personally will start calling them "Tie" as in "Your Tie" "I saw the person's Tie", Tie meaning "The equivalent of Yuya, Selene, etcetera". And such a term is part of my theory, which I believe and believe Yuya is.



you said believe twice. also i think an acronym for them is a good idea. "CE" sounds good to me, as in "celestial entity"

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


you said believe twice. also i think an acronym for them is a good idea. "CE" sounds good to me, as in "celestial entity"




I meant it like i believe the theory, and that I believe that it applies to her. And CE sounds about right.

How many people here have a CE anyway?_

----------


## Suicideking

55 dreams down.....is this inception haha, but I don't like the idea of "CE" because the acronym doesn't carry any weight to it. "tie" has some spiritual meaning and kinda has a ring to it.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


55 dreams down.....is this inception haha, but I don't like the idea of "CE" because the acronym doesn't carry any weight to it. "tie" has some spiritual meaning and kinda has a ring to it.



Any opinions? We should really get this out of the way, it would make sense to have some common word and it would be dumb to keep mentioning that we should._

----------


## Hukif

Technically, I do have a "tie" or "Yuya" or whatever, but I don't like to call her something spiritual at all.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


Technically, I do have a "tie" or "Yuya" or whatever, but I don't like to call her something spiritual at all.



Why's that? And I really want to start having lucids to see if I have a Tie._

----------


## Hukif

Because I'm not a very spiritual person, and because I like to keep my waking world separate from my dreaming one as much as possible, I treat them both differently while I'm in them though.

----------


## Rawracookie

CE? Does this mean Yuya is Embedded Compact.

lol Windows CE joke.

But this is what I'm thinking:

----------


## Hyu

> Because I'm not a very spiritual person, and because I like to keep my waking world separate from my dreaming one as much as possible, I treat them both differently while I'm in them though.



It's interesting that you say that.
I wouldn't call myself a spiritual person either.
I don't know if I'm really trying to keep both worlds separate from each other, but I suppose I am to some extend...
when I'm awake I don't think that what I experience in my dreams is real, but I still consider that there is a small possibility that some of it is.
However, when I'm dreaming and interacting with DC's such as Yuya, I feel like everything I experience in that very moment is real.
I welcome this overwhelming feeling of reality, but once I wake up it disappears.

Is it anything like that for you?
Just wondering, what you said made me kinda curious.  :smiley:

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

All right, well here's something interesting that is relevant to this thread. I haven't had a chance to post much lately or hang out on Dreamviews as much unless its updating or adding notes to my Dream Journal. Here's one of my more recent entries:





> *Hyu's Recall Issue*
> 
> _This was another Dreamviews forum type dream. I've been having these lately, and they're usually dream fragments. They usually consist of me browsing the Dreamviews forum reading and replying to threads and they are very short._
> 
> I was hanging out at the forum just browsing through threads. I read some post about how Hyu's recall went down ever since he started posting on Dreamviews. From the posts, he seemed upset. What ran through my mind as I read the posts was that maybe the loss of recall occurred because he wasn't SUPPOSED to post the dreams he had shared before. Thus, because he decided to share some of his stories and make them public, he lost recall.



 ::shock::  Never had a dream about another user before so this was new to me. Hahaha, usually all my dreams have people who were either a huge part of my life in the past, or are a huge part now. You know, like I see or saw them everyday.

I don't make too much of this dream fragment. Just wanted to share it since it was somewhat relevant.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm.... eh, i don't think so. i don't remember Yuya saying in any entry not to post this stuff, and i think she would've warned him. this stuff compells me to have a lucid and see if this "dream plane" is real. if it is, i'm going to see if i can find out more about these entities. possibly find a way to expose them for the evil that they are!!!  :mwahaha:   ::evil::   :mwahaha:  lol kidding but i would want to expose these things to the world if they are real. however the only things really making me wonder if Yuya is real is the shocking awake thing at the very beggining and the things she has tought Hyu that actually work for others.

also, i don't know if this has been pointed out, but i see similarity in their names: hYU and YUya  :tongue2:

----------


## Rawracookie

The general populace rejects your reality and substitutes it with their own.

You'd have to get the general populace on the dream plane to get them to believe it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It's interesting that you say that.
> I wouldn't call myself a spiritual person either.
> I don't know if I'm really trying to keep both worlds separate from each other, but I suppose I am to some extend...
> when I'm awake I don't think that what I experience in my dreams is real, but I still consider that there is a small possibility that some of it is.
> However, when I'm dreaming and interacting with DC's such as Yuya, I feel like everything I experience in that very moment is real.
> I welcome this overwhelming feeling of reality, but once I wake up it disappears.
> 
> Is it anything like that for you?
> Just wondering, what you said made me kinda curious.



I know you weren't asking me, but I am going to respond anyway...

I first met Selene in meditations. But, strangely she had no guidance for me like the other entities always did. It seemed she just wanted to connect with me. After a while, I got confused and annoyed with the situation, so I just ignored her, dismissing her as a figment of my imagination. Years later, I met Raven Knight on the dream plane repeatedly. Then, I met Selene in my dreams. She is just as real, sentient, and independently minded as Raven. She has also been in Raven and Man of Shred's dreams, amongst others. Majinaki is another person on DV that dreamed with Selene and I.

----------


## Hyu

> All right, well here's something interesting that is relevant to this thread. I haven't had a chance to post much lately or hang out on Dreamviews as much unless its updating or adding notes to my Dream Journal. Here's one of my more recent entries:
> 
> *snip*
> 
>  Never had a dream about another user before so this was new to me. Hahaha, usually all my dreams have people who were either a huge part of my life in the past, or are a huge part now. You know, like I see or saw them everyday.
> 
> I don't make too much of this dream fragment. Just wanted to share it since it was somewhat relevant.



That was interesting.
After starting to post on DV my dream recall increased quite a bit though  :smiley: 





> I know you weren't asking me, but I am going to respond anyway...
> 
> I first met Selene in meditations. But, strangely she had no guidance for me like the other entities always did. It seemed she just wanted to connect with me. After a while, I got confused and annoyed with the situation, so I just ignored her, dismissing her as a figment of my imagination. Years later, I met Raven Knight on the dream plane repeatedly. Then, I met Selene in my dreams. She is just as real, sentient, and independently minded as Raven. She has also been in Raven and Man of Shred's dreams, amongst others. Majinaki is another person on DV that dreamed with Selene and I.



Thanks for sharing!  :smiley:

----------


## Caden

If Hyu visits waking Yuya when he sleeps
what does Yuya dream of when she sleeps?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Caden


If Hyu visits waking Yuya when he sleeps
what does Yuya dream of when she sleeps?



I have often wondered that. New question for Hyu to ask Yuya!_

----------


## DreamBud

Im sorry if im gunna be the one that has to say this but this thread needs to die.  Lock it do somthing this is dumb!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by DreamBud


Im sorry if im gunna be the one that has to say this but this thread needs to die.  Lock it do somthing this is dumb!



And why is that? I see you are new to this site, you should wait to be a bigger part of it before saying that. And if you don't agree with the idea of it then it is your problem, not ours, there are a lot of people who like this thread, judging by the 717 posts and 126 thread likes._

----------


## Rawracookie

> Im sorry if im gunna be the one that has to say this but this thread needs to die.  Lock it do somthing this is dumb!



How so? Why does it need to die? Declaring something as "dumb" does not make it so.

Anyways, what would Yuya dream of in her sleep. That's assuming she "dreams" as such. In neugitian theory or anything that says Earth is less spiritful than the rest of... wherever it is, dreams could be a way of escaping the "low" of earth into the high. Haven sounds pretty high to me. What is higher? That's not to say there is no higher place, but we have so little to build upon.

----------


## Wristblade56

> And why is that? I see you are new to this site, you should wait to be a bigger part of it before saying that. And if you don't agree with the idea of it then it is your problem, not ours, there are a lot of people who like this thread, judging by the 717 posts and 126 thread likes.



I couldn't agree more. DreamBud, this thread could lead to a great discovery, and if you're afraid of people discovering an alien race, tough. i'm almost sold on this, and you haven't been subscribed to this forum a month. try waiting a few more months before you go around trying to shatter people's beliefs.

Hyu, i have a suggestion. find an off day when it doesn't matter if you sleep in. set your alarm for around 6 hours of sleep. wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. then set your alarm for 1 hour later, go to sleep, wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. continue setting the alarm 1 hour ahead until you either don't wanna do it anymore, or can't sleep. i tried this once and remembered several dreams and frags. maybe it'll help with your recall.

----------


## bust113

_By "Alien" I hope you mean on a remote planet, and not like a completely different race.

And for the dreaming thing...  

Spending a night on Teraluna - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Hyu dreamed of what I can assume was a memory while sleeping at the same life as Yuya. Maybe she does that._

----------


## Hukif

> It's interesting that you say that.
> I wouldn't call myself a spiritual person either.
> I don't know if I'm really trying to keep both worlds separate from each other, but I suppose I am to some extend...
> when I'm awake I don't think that what I experience in my dreams is real, but I still consider that there is a small possibility that some of it is.
> However, when I'm dreaming and interacting with DC's such as Yuya, I feel like everything I experience in that very moment is real.
> I welcome this overwhelming feeling of reality, but once I wake up it disappears.
> 
> Is it anything like that for you?
> Just wondering, what you said made me kinda curious.



Exactly like that, while dreaming I will completely treat them as real, but once I wake up it won't feel the same way and will think of them as DCs only, special DCs, but yeah.

----------


## DreamBud

> I couldn't agree more. DreamBud, this thread could lead to a great discovery, and if you're afraid of people discovering an alien race, tough. i'm almost sold on this, and you haven't been subscribed to this forum a month. try waiting a few more months before you go around trying to shatter people's beliefs.
> 
> Hyu, i have a suggestion. find an off day when it doesn't matter if you sleep in. set your alarm for around 6 hours of sleep. wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. then set your alarm for 1 hour later, go to sleep, wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. continue setting the alarm 1 hour ahead until you either don't wanna do it anymore, or can't sleep. i tried this once and remembered several dreams and frags. maybe it'll help with your recall.



Ok first off im not here to shatter shit i never told anyone that what they belive in isnt real so dont go around re wording my text all im saying this thread has been going on for to long and theres no point in it all post are not on the same topic its all out of wack and makes no sence sorry if im being to real for you bud

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by DreamBud


Ok first off im not here to shatter shit i never told anyone that what they belive in isnt real so dont go around re wording my text all im saying this thread has been going on for to long and theres no point in it all post are not on the same topic it all out of wack and makes no sence sorry if im being to real for you bud



First off, learn to use a commas, periods, capitalization.

Second, Most of the stuff on this thread is relatively on topic, you know, until you joined. And it has not gone on too long, it is an advancing story that many find interesting. 







 Originally Posted by DreamBud


i never told anyone that what they belive in isnt real so dont go around re wording my text



You don't like us re-wording your text? Well I think you will enjoy this little quote.







 Originally Posted by DreamBud


Lock it do somthing this is dumb!



_

----------


## Hyu

> Hyu, i have a suggestion. find an off day when it doesn't matter if you sleep in. set your alarm for around 6 hours of sleep. wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. then set your alarm for 1 hour later, go to sleep, wake up, write down a dream if you remember it. continue setting the alarm 1 hour ahead until you either don't wanna do it anymore, or can't sleep. i tried this once and remembered several dreams and frags. maybe it'll help with your recall.



Right now I average 5-7 hours of sleep a day, so WBTB is completely out of the question.
Whenever I have the opportunity to properly catch up on sleep I do WBTB after ~6 hours of sleep though which does help with recall.



DreamBud does kind of have a point though.
Some posts in this thread are off topic and some clearly belong in the beyond dreaming section.
Maybe it would be more appropriate to continue some of the discussions in new threads in forum sections corresponding to the topic of discussion.
I don't really know what the best course of action is...

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hyu


DreamBud does kind of have a point though.
Some posts in this thread are off topic and some clearly belong in the beyond dreaming section.
Maybe it would be more appropriate to continue some of the discussions in new threads in forum sections corresponding to the topic of discussion.
I don't really know what the best course of action is...



The best course of action would be for us to stay on the topic of you and Yuya, and start posting off-topic things elsewhere. He is kind of right, though mostly ignorant and appears kind of dumb (Just merely observation)._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> If Hyu visits waking Yuya when he sleeps
> what does Yuya dream of when she sleeps?



One of my guides said he is my guide when he is asleep, and I am his guide when I am asleep. Not saying it's like that for Yuya and Hyu, though.

(Stop feeding the troll.)

----------


## guitardreamer

I've been having a little kitten show up in my dreams lately. It's a little girl kitten who is grey and really small. She sometimes has wings that are green/blue/transparent. She's shown up atleast 3 times recently. When I wake up I feel kinda attached to her. I know this isn't the same thing as your DC because she dosnt do the same things, but she feels really close to me. I was even her mother in a dream once. She's such a cute little kitten. Soo... what do you guys think? (I don't know what the kitten's name is)

----------


## Wristblade56

> I've been having a little kitten show up in my dreams lately. It's a little girl kitten who is grey and really small. She sometimes has wings that are green/blue/transparent. She's shown up atleast 3 times recently. When I wake up I feel kinda attached to her. I know this isn't the same thing as your DC because she dosnt do the same things, but she feels really close to me. I was even her mother in a dream once. She's such a cute little kitten. Soo... what do you guys think? (I don't know what the kitten's name is)



ask it something next time you see it. maybe try to attack it and see if it defends itself. see if it's immune to your powers.

and, Hyu, you don't have a single day off? like when you can just sleep in?

----------


## guitardreamer

thanks wristblade =)

----------


## Suicideking

> ask it something next time you see it. maybe try to attack it and see if it defends itself. see if it's immune to your powers.
> 
> and, Hyu, you don't have a single day off? like when you can just sleep in?



Lets not try to get into his life now and Hyu, get some sleep, dont waste your time on here for a while, school+sleep is more important.  

To be honest, I think we should start a new thread where we share our beliefs in light of this and our research and experiences.

----------


## riverboy

I've tried to refrain from posting in this thread recently as I feel it's not really Hyu's anymore. Perhaps this should be locked and put in the forum that has all the "old favourites" in it. A new thread in beyond dreaming sounds like a good idea.

It's definitely made interesting reading though!

----------


## Wristblade56

> I've tried to refrain from posting in this thread recently as I feel it's not really Hyu's anymore. Perhaps this should be locked and put in the forum that has all the "old favourites" in it. A new thread in beyond dreaming sounds like a good idea.
> 
> It's definitely made interesting reading though!



yeah, i guess. something like: reasearch into dreamplane entities. something along those lines sounds like a good idea. after all, this does sorta belong in BD now.

----------


## Suicideking

Ok who wants to start it..........

----------


## Wristblade56

not me

----------


## bust113

_You know it won't kill you to make a new thread right?

http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/spirit...-plane-113086/_

----------


## Snowboy

OK, I've been away for a bit and this thread has gotten a LOT bigger since I was here. I'm too lazy to read through it, so can someone give me a brief overview please?

----------


## Waterknight

Well I dont think you have missed any updates from HYU and other than his stuff things get kinda off topic and its become pretty random in my opnion. Things mostly about how you shouldnt call special DCs DCs at all because they are more.

In my opinion whatever they are they are still DCs

----------


## bust113

_Just read Hyu's recent DJs, they have all the information you will care about._

----------


## Suicideking

It's been awfully quiet around here lately..........

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


It's been awfully quiet around here lately..........



Oh yea, and we made a new thread for this.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/spirit...-plane-113086/_

----------


## Snowboy

I'll read that later. A bit too long.  :tongue2:

----------


## Klikko

Closest thing to this was my last nightmare. It was a shadow, with an orange light surrounding it, being on my ceiling atop my bed. I dreamt that I was lying in the upper part of a bunk bed, and it appered in the wooden ceiling above me, it didn't do anything but for some reason it scared me extremely much, and forced me to awake, and kept me awake the rest of the night. The reason I consider this a bit more than a normal nightmare, is because of the aura this thing had too, like a person..

----------


## Suicideking

> Closest thing to this was my last nightmare. It was a shadow, with an orange light surrounding it, being on my ceiling atop my bed. I dreamt that I was lying in the upper part of a bunk bed, and it appered in the wooden ceiling above me, it didn't do anything but for some reason it scared me extremely much, and forced me to awake, and kept me awake the rest of the night. The reason I consider this a bit more than a normal nightmare, is because of the aura this thing had too, like a person..



orange light around it....thats an aura. i copied and pasted this from a website, every aura has a color to indicate what the person or spirit is thinking about.. here is the link, read up, Observing Aura Color - Meaning of Aura Color 

Orange: uplifting and absorbing. Inspiring. A sign of power. Ability and/or desire to control people. When orange becomes a strong point, it usually contributes to a yellow halo, which then becomes gold, indicating not only a spiritual teacher, but a powerful spiritual teacher, someone capable of demonstrating his/her unique abilities. Orange thought is a thought about exercising power or a desire to control people. 

P.S. i supposedly have an indigo aura all the time, hence my title as an indigo child. (says turquoise on there)

----------


## Caden

Glad to see there is some activity here.

----------


## ooflendoodle

I think this is the longest legit thread I've ever seen.

----------


## Suicideking

> I think this is the longest legit thread I've ever seen.



Nice bump, this has been dead for a while cause we didn't want to bother hyu with our unrelated nonsense. Some1 else made a spin off thread if any1 wants to link

----------


## bust113

_It was said that the thread was starting to fill up with non-sense and we all moved to a new one.

And my thread of it died too._

----------


## Rawracookie

The thread itself may have died, but I still remember all of the weird concepts brought up that I want to explore.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Rawracookie


The thread itself may have died, but I still remember all of the weird concepts brought up that I want to explore.



Yea. If only I could have a damn lucid dream I would be able to make a real contribution to the thread. I think I'm getting close to doing so.

Sadly, the only people who really cared about it weren't the best Dreamers._

----------


## cedward1

Makes me miss the good old days. Has it really been this long since you saw Yuya, Hyu?

----------


## Wristblade56

Yeah Hyu, have you seen Yuya at all in all these months?

----------


## Hyu

Sure, she's in a lot of my lucid dreams.
If you're interested you can check out my DJ: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals
I should have tagged all of the entries with "Yuya" where I encountered her.

I stopped posting updates related to my encounters with Yuya to this thread because it sort of feels inappropriate.
I mean, I originally opened the thread because I had a question, the topic of which was discussed at great length,
but the thread somehow evolved into something different.
The forum is equipped with a blogging/dream journal module for a reason, so I might as well make use of it.  :smiley:

----------


## lilfrankster101

haha, can you explain with you and yuya from the time she woke you up onwards. i couldnt really keep up with this thread. can you just like sumarize you experiences with her? can you also tell me if she's like a being from another dimension or in the thenastral plane?

----------


## Rawracookie

Wow, this is an old thread. In fact, this thread was first posted in 2010. That's old. Anyways, you really have to read the entire thing to understand it. That said, there were less than 20 pages when I first started on this thread.

Anyways, as far as Hyu and the rest of us know, Yuya may or may not be a "real" entity from any sort of "astral plane" that may or may not exist. And that's the thread. Read all of it or don't. Also read Hyu's dream journal or don't.

----------


## lilfrankster101

jeez your so objective :p . i'll read his dream journal

----------


## SpecterSlash

Man Bro! (sorry for bad english!)
I have the same thing! I have this DC which has more control over dreams than I do! Also probably controlled my thoughts since one day I was lonely and when I slept she threw a party for me. BTW just a random question does that dc have pink hair?

----------


## VexedVagabond

I've experienced an incredibly similar DC, but am too lazy to type a wall of text.
She basically embodies all the love you are willing to share with a woman (or man), and her appearance will keep changing in your dreams until you've found "the one."
At least that's how it worked for me.
My lady used to be a shape-shifting silhouette of love with depression in the backdrop. A translucent pouch of flesh exposed a whole universe in her womb. Now I can embrace her and we create whole labyrinths to explore.

EDIT: She is only as real as you imagine. The only "astral plain" she inhabits is your subconscious.

----------


## Liquidaque

Very interesting Hyu.  This further strengthens my belief that dreams may be more than they appear.  I think she is more than likely your DG.  DG's don't always have to look the same every time.  My DG always looks completely different, yet I know that it is him.  The only thing that is the same with him, is that he is always older than me, and always has a crazy hairdo... a sort of Einstein look.  Of course, this could also be your other half.  My DG always comes when I need him most.  In my very first LD, I couldn't do anything at all, just walk around the dreamscape.  Then he showed up, and taught me dream control skills, that have stuck with me ever since.  Then, there was a time that I couldn't do anything for some reason, and he showed up with a "LD machine" and made me go in a dream within the dream, where I could actually do stuff.  DG's are very helpful, and sometimes I think they might be your spirit guide or something.  Next time I see my DG, I'm going to ask him some questions.....

----------


## bust113

_This is a little off topic, but this really is an interesting thread. It seems that new people on this forum always come here. This was the first thread I came to when I became active a year ago. Now it's time for the next round._

----------


## tashows

Guys don't waste you time through this thread! Go HERE: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals and read it ALL. I really enjoy reading Hyu's Dream Journal! It's like a tv series. :p

----------


## Marlowe

> This is a little off topic, but this really is an interesting thread. It seems that new people on this forum always come here. This was the first thread I came to when I became active a year ago. Now it's time for the next round.



I wholeheartedly agree, Hyu's experiences are currently the only thing keeping me motivated. If his DJ doesn't motivate newcomers, I don't know what will.

----------

